# Borderlands Megathread - All things Borderlands



## highlordmugfug

Can't believe there isn't a thread on this yet.

Borderlands

From the Borderlands facebook page:

*Borderlands 2 is in development, featuring new characters, skills, environments, enemies, weapons and more!

For more details, hit up the latest issue of Game Informer Magazine (Borderlands 2 is the cover story) then come and see the game for yourself at Gamescom 2011 (8/17 - 8/21) and PAX Prime (8/26 - 8/28).


*Anyone else excited?


----------



## The Reverend

My brother and I had our most intense bonding period over the first game.

One of my few complaints is that the game felt a tad repetitive about 2/3 in.


----------



## Guitarman700

The Reverend said:


> My brother and I had our most intense bonding period over the first game.
> 
> One of my few complaints is that the game felt a tad repetitive about 2/3 in.



My feelings as well. Still, fucking awesome game, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## highlordmugfug

The Reverend said:


> My brother and I had our most intense bonding period over the first game.
> 
> One of my few complaints is that the game felt a tad repetitive about 2/3 in.


The only time I got a little annoyed with it was when me and my stepbrother hit the max level cap with one DLC left.


----------



## Mwoit

I hope it's a clean game upon release and not buggy as hell like the first one. 

That said, I did enjoy Borderlands and hopefully I can gather 3 other players in one room for some good ol' coop.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## sk3ks1s




----------



## Mendez

I just bought the first one today on 360....or i got my lil bro to go get it. He's currently at his friends playing it while i only get a text saying "You picked an awesome game!" 

I cant wait to play this game later today


----------



## ittoa666

I'm gonna buy 6 copies for no reason. 

Fuck yeah.


----------



## shaggydogJV

Borderlands was and still is my favorite current gen game. 1 year is waaay too long to wait for borderlands 2 to come out. D:


----------



## ZXIIIT

I remember playing the first one with my ex to see who would get to Level 50 first, we would call in sick at work and spend days just playing that game, lol....

I really need to fix my Xbox, I'm missing out on L.A Noire and want to have it ready in time for Borderlands 2 !


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I hope they find a way to stretch out the singleplayer experience a bit in 2. On the one hand, there's the extra challenge of starting a second (or third, or fourth...) playthrough. On the other hand, you can only level up so much, even with all of the DLC and level cap increases. I'm on my second playthrough (including running through all of the DLC missions on my first playthrough), and without even having finished the ONE DLC I've started on this playthrough (General Knox ftw), I'm already at level 57. I can't imagine I'll be able to get through much of the other DLCs before hitting the 61 cap.


----------



## sk3ks1s

I read that the original 4 will not be playable. You will only go to them for missions. This is okay, but I'll miss my Lilith. Double Anarchy, SMG class mod, ammo regen, and that sweet, sweet ass.


----------



## cwhitey2

ittoa666 said:


> I'm gonna buy 6 copies for no reason.
> 
> Fuck yeah.



Fuck yeah


----------



## TheFerryMan

I guess gearbox wants to make up for putting out DN:forever

either way. NNNNGH. 

new pants please <.<


----------



## DavyH

Sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## highlordmugfug

The Gun Peddlers Of Pandora - Features - www.GameInformer.com

Gun information, nothing really new, apart from there will be weapons made by the bandits.

EDIT: Disregard that, there is some awesome shit in there.

Tediore manufactures Pandora&#8217;s equivalent to a disposable Bic lighter. *Once you&#8217;re done unloading a clip full of ammunition from this brand&#8217;s rifles, it can be thrown like a grenade*. The more ammunition you have left in the clip when thrown, the more powerful the explosion will be. After it self-destructs, the weapon &#8220;reloads&#8221; by constructing a new firearm out of your character&#8217;s Digistruct module. Using Tediore weapons allows for interesting strategic decisions - do you utilize every bullet while taking out your enemies, or do you leave half of them in the clip for a bigger blast?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

highlordmugfug said:


> The Gun Peddlers Of Pandora - Features - www.GameInformer.com
> 
> Gun information, nothing really new, apart from there will be weapons made by the bandits.
> 
> EDIT: Disregard that, there is some awesome shit in there.
> 
> Tediore manufactures Pandoras equivalent to a disposable Bic lighter. *Once youre done unloading a clip full of ammunition from this brands rifles, it can be thrown like a grenade*. The more ammunition you have left in the clip when thrown, the more powerful the explosion will be. After it self-destructs, the weapon reloads by constructing a new firearm out of your characters Digistruct module. Using Tediore weapons allows for interesting strategic decisions - do you utilize every bullet while taking out your enemies, or do you leave half of them in the clip for a bigger blast?


 
I'm actually kinda iffy on the Tediore thing. I can see the tactical usefulness, but it could also be really annoying if you can't just reload the damned thing. If I can just use it as a normal, reloadable weapon, but also choose to lob it like a grenade when the need arises, cool. If I have to fire it until it's empty and use it as a grenade before I can reload the damned thing, then I don't see it as something I'm likely to use.

This intrigues me, though:

" Theyre not the most organized or mechanically inclined group, so their selection will be notably ramshackle. Instead of a scope, a Bandit sniper rifle might feature a glass bottle. Instead of iron sights, a screw."


----------



## highlordmugfug

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm actually kinda iffy on the Tediore thing. I can see the tactical usefulness, but it could also be really annoying if you can't just reload the damned thing. If I can just use it as a normal, reloadable weapon, but also choose to lob it like a grenade when the need arises, cool. If I have to fire it until it's empty and use it as a grenade before I can reload the damned thing, then I don't see it as something I'm likely to use.
> 
> This intrigues me, though:
> 
> " Theyre not the most organized or mechanically inclined group, so their selection will be notably ramshackle. Instead of a scope, a Bandit sniper rifle might feature a glass bottle. Instead of iron sights, a screw."


Yeah I'm wondering how the grenade clip will work too... But I think I'd be okay either way with them. If nothing else, I'm glad that they're adding more, if they made the same game again I might not play it (okay I would  but I'm excited to play with all the new goodies!).

I'm betting the glass bottle scopes will be a little fish-eye, which is awesome.


----------



## ittoa666

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Supermanglide

That said, I do appreciate Borderlands and hopefully I can collect three other game fanatics in one space for some superb ol' coop.


----------



## Asrial

I vote for an SS.ORG supergroup for a campain-run!
Dibs on the possible submachine/rifle guy. :3


----------



## ittoa666

I'm up for teaming up as long as I can get the siren.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Borderlands 2 Official Website

Short teaser trailer.

If we can dual wield in the game...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

highlordmugfug said:


> Borderlands 2 Official Website
> 
> Short teaser trailer.
> 
> If we can dual wield in the game...


 
Snow? Cool cool. It'd be nice if the environs were a bit more varied this time around. I understand why it was pretty much all desert in 1, but it'd be cool to see some other parts of Pandora, and they could use the fast travel DNA technology to travel to distant and remote locations, sorta like they did for the DLC. It was nice actually seeing _trees_ in the zombie DLC. Until I was bum rushed by zombies, of course...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Embed for great justice:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Look at the size of that friggin' magazine.


----------



## highlordmugfug

^





I can spray and pray for hours!

EDIT: And I think I forgot to mention that they said something about that class being called: Gunzerker.

See above photo for my response.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I spray and pray like a BAWS with Roland. I have all the clip size and assault rifle skill tree upgrades, plus I _always _have ammo regen equipped. Ammo regen + 125-plus round clip = good times. _Especially_ now that I'm levelled up enough to find assault rifles that do 200+ damage _and_ have decent fire rates and clip size. I was pretty bummed when I found my first 200+ assault rifle and it had a clip size of like 6 or some shit, and a fire rate of _maybe_ 4. Might as well use a revolver, if that's the stats I'm running with.

That said, my playstyle is usually fuck shit up from a distance with an overpowered sniper rifle, bust out the assault rifle for medium range, and then an _obscenely_ overpowered shotgun when they get too close. I'm talking 190x12 damage per shot, with +3 projectiles fired and a 6 round clip (expanded to 11 with the skill tree upgrade).

I can practically smell the cordite...


----------



## highlordmugfug

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That said, my playstyle is usually fuck shit up from a distance with an overpowered sniper rifle, bust out the assault rifle for medium range, and then an _obscenely_ overpowered shotgun when they get to close. I'm talking 190x12 damage per shot, with +3 projectiles fired and a 6 round clip (expanded to 11 with the skill tree upgrade).
> 
> I can practically smell the cordite...


I've been running Brick almost exclusively, same set up style as you gunwise, with the addition of the biggest ass explosive rocket launcher I can find and a strong caustic revolver when I get low on rockets, and my berserk leveled up so that when I get in close enough to reach them, everything dies.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I actually beat the last boss on my second playthrough by _myself_ with a similar shotgun.























Ammo regen class mod and health regen shield helped, but still. Shut up.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Randy Pitchford Talks Borderlands 2 - Features - www.GameInformer.com

I haven't watched it yet (got to get to bed now) but it's 17 and a half minutes of borderland 2 talk!

Feel free to spoil anything interesting in the video here in the thread for me while I'm asleep and/or in class tomorrow.


----------



## mikernaut

I really hope they fix the loot drops they were pretty pathetic for the boss fights. Also there really didn't seem like there were that many guns in the game after they boasted millions etc. It came down to the same looking gun models with just minor stat tweaks. 

They need to take some influence from Diablo's loot system to really keep me hooked. I felt I'd get to a certain point and couldn't find anything new/better for guns so I lost interest in continuing to play.


----------



## signalgrey

oh my sweet jesus. i hope the release on mac simultaneously

i hope you can find hand weapons instead of the fixed choice.


----------



## highlordmugfug

mikernaut said:


> I really hope they fix the loot drops they were pretty pathetic for the boss fights. Also there really didn't seem like there were that many guns in the game after they boasted millions etc. It came down to the same looking gun models with just minor stat tweaks.
> 
> They need to take some influence from Diablo's loot system to really keep me hooked. I felt I'd get to a certain point and couldn't find anything new/better for guns so I lost interest in continuing to play.


There were millions of different guns, those stat tweeks can make guns radically different, if you honestly expected them to have millions of completely different guns that had nothing in common:
Watch Adult Swim Video: Robot Chicken

I do wish that the loot system for bosses and such was a bit better, I shouldn't be able to ALWAYS find better guns from enemies on the 5th or 6th area than get dropped by the final boss (I never had The Destroyer drop anything worth a damn at all, I understand having it be sort of random, but it seems like making it more probable for the real big bosses to drop awesome gear would make the most sense).


----------



## cwhitey2

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I spray and pray like a BAWS with Roland. I have all the clip size and assault rifle skill tree upgrades, plus I _always _have ammo regen equipped. Ammo regen + 125-plus round clip = good times. _Especially_ now that I'm levelled up enough to find assault rifles that do 200+ damage _and_ have decent fire rates and clip size. I was pretty bummed when I found my first 200+ assault rifle and it had a clip size of like 6 or some shit, and a fire rate of _maybe_ 4. Might as well use a revolver, if that's the stats I'm running with.
> 
> That said, my playstyle is usually fuck shit up from a distance with an overpowered sniper rifle, bust out the assault rifle for medium range, and then an _obscenely_ overpowered shotgun when they get too close. I'm talking 190x12 damage per shot, with +3 projectiles fired and a 6 round clip (expanded to 11 with the skill tree upgrade).
> 
> I can practically smell the cordite...



i found guns that did 300+ damage with 275 mag size 

hard as hell to find tho :/


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

cwhitey2 said:


> i found guns that did 300+ damage with 275 mag size
> 
> hard as hell to find tho :/


 
I may yet. I'm only lvl 58 or 59 right now, so after hitting 61 and doing a level shifting event like crawmerax or something I'll probably start finding the extra crazy shit.


----------



## ittoa666

cwhitey2 said:


> i found guns that did 300+ damage with 275 mag size
> 
> hard as hell to find tho :/



I've found a masher pistol that does like 400+ times 7 or 8. Insane.

Anyway, Can't wait to dual wield rocket launchers.

Also, hopefully they make the siren even more fun to play as.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## highlordmugfug

Meet The New Class Of Borderlands 2: The Gunzerker - Features - www.GameInformer.com

Fuck yes, Gunzerker skill tree info:

Any of the guns in Borderlands 2 can be dual-wielded during this time, meaning Salvador can simultaneously shoot a rocket launcher and a sniper rifle, an incendiary SMG and an electric pistol, or go all-out with two giant miniguns. Thanks to the new "amp" elemental, you can work some strategy into your weapon selection. *Amp-based weapons coat enemies in a goo that intensifies elemental damage, so dual-wielding one along with a fire/electric/corrosive gun will cause it to be much more effective.*

Like in the first game, each character will feature a unique skill tree that allows for more play-style customization. Salvador&#8217;s tree splits into three paths - Wrath, Brawn, and Gun Lust. Wrath features stat bonuses and new abilities tied to his dual-wielding ability, Brawn is focused on physical toughness, and Gun Lust increases weapon stats and grants new abilities like Salvador&#8217;s aggro turret. Here are some other bonuses on the skill tree that you can funnel your points into:

*Divergent Likeness* - If you&#8217;re dual-wielding two weapons of the same type, you&#8217;ll deal bonus damage. Dual-wield weapons of differing types, and your accuracy goes up.

Notes from Paul Hellquist, Gearbox&#8217;s game design director: _This skill is great because it interacts so well with not only the action skill but also with your gear choices. Which pairing of weapons makes me the most effective when using this skill? Should I use low-accuracy, high-damage weapons of different types to get accuracy bonuses? Or should I double-fist some revolvers for max damage but low fire rate? This skill changes the way you think about what you are dual-wielding and which gear will work best together to maximize your power during your action skill.
_
*Down, Not Out* - In the first Borderlands, no action ability was able to be used when you were on the brink of death. If you have this bonus activated in Salvador&#8217;s skill tree, however, he can dual-wield in his final moments.

Notes from Paul Hellquist: _This skill breaks the rules of Borderlands. The general rule is no action skills while fighting for your life. This rule is to increase tension and limit a player&#8217;s power while fighting for their life. But in game design, the reason you make a rule is so you can occasionally break it. This skill breaks that rule and changes the way you think about your action skill. Your strategic options for when to use it are very different after purchasing this skill._

*Overheat *- No matter what gun you&#8217;re using, its rate of fire will continue to increase as long as you hold down the trigger.

Notes from Paul Hellquist: _This skill is awesome because it can result in the most ludicrous fire rates on your weapons. Your low fire rate high-damage weapons become god-like. Your high rate-of-fire weapons fire all of their rounds in the blink of an eye. It&#8217;s just great fun._
From our early look at Salvador, he appears to be an absolute blast to play. Dual-wielding has been done before in tons of FPS titles, but the amount of weapons in Borderlands 2 should ensure a more strategic and varied experience. 











Awesome, just absolutely fucking awesome.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Gearboxity - Gearbox Software Community Portal - Borderlands 2 at Gamescom
"Now with even angrier midgets."


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

None of my real life friends give a shit, but I had to blab to _someone_ that last night I found a shotgun that does 224x12 with a 12 round magazine (increased to 21 with my class mod and skill tree) and +3 projectiles fired. The fire rate is pretty slow, but it's hard to argue with 2688 damage from 4 projectiles per shot.

I also finally found a 300 damage assault rifle, and it actually has a decent fire rate and clip size.

Anyways, I _had_ to get that out of my system. Sometimes it sucks being stoked when there's nobody to... um... be stoked... at.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Dat shotgun B|

Yeah, it's really difficult for me to find assault rifles that are worth a damn.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I have this annoying habit of falling back on Torgue shotties and ARs because they're so consistently great across the board, but every now and then something will pop up out of nowhere from Jakobs that just _decimates_, like the abovementioned shottie. I also found a Jakobs sniper recently with 1240 damage plus 200% critical damage and surprisingly little recoil. It's good for popping claptraps right in the eyeball on the claptrap DLC. 

SMGs (and snipers, generally) are still all about dat Maliwan.

EDIT: You know, I rarely even use assault rifles, when I think about it. I pretty much just use them to _destroy_ General Knoxx and/or those big robot walker things, because I can just aim at the head and empty a full clip into his fucking face and watch the criticals pile up while he staggers back like a little girl.


----------



## highlordmugfug

+1 to your edit.


I just started 2 new games, one with Roland that I'm playing by myself, and another with Mordecai that I'm playing through with a friend. 

Gotta stay busy till 2 comes out. 

EDIT: I think you and me are the only ones who are fuggin' stoked about this game, look at this thread.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I wish I could play LAN coop or something. I've been playing the shit out of it lately, _all_ singleplayer, and I just hit lvl 60 last night. I started another file playing as Mordecai, but everything feels so fucking weak when I'm used to rolling shit with a high-level Roland, so the sessions never last long with him. Of course, I use the sniper rifle so much that I might as well _be _Mordecai, but fuck that ridiculous Bloodwing power. I just like to hide behind something and pop people's skulls from a distance, switch to an SMG with x4 fire damage when they get midrange, then whip out dat shotgun when they get too close for comfort.


----------



## highlordmugfug

That's my playstyle to a t only add Brick rage for when the shotgun runs out or my health gets low.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

It's kinda funny, when I think about it. The AI always scurries to take cover, and all that leads to is a critical hit all up in their mouth when they pop their head up. If they'd all just zig-zag bum rush me guns blazing, I'd be fucked.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

highlordmugfug said:


> That's my playstyle to a t only add Brick rage for when the shotgun runs out or my health gets low.


 
The berzerk rage would be nice for situations like that, but since I play singleplayer exclusively, it's nice having the turret to use as a pseudo second player when boss battles get a little hairy.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Bloodwing is pretty goddamn boss when you level up that part of Mordecai's skill tree as well. I think I'd prefer it to the turret, because doesn't the turret have to be facing enemies? Or does it rotate later when you put skill points into it (haven't played Roland before)?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

highlordmugfug said:


> Bloodwing is pretty goddamn boss when you level up that part of Mordecai's skill tree as well. I think I'd prefer it to the turret, because doesn't the turret have to be facing enemies? Or does it rotate later when you put skill points into it (haven't played Roland before)?


 
It has to be facing them, but if you're smart about placing it that doesn't really matter. Generally, as long as you drop it when the enemies are still on their way towards you, they'll just leave you alone and keep attacking it until it expires anyways. You can drop it and go hide around a corner until it expires, or drop it facing one group of enemies and then concentrate on another, such as all the annoying minions that tend to come with boss fights. It's nice to be able to concentrate on the boss while the turret takes care of angry midgets or whatever.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Concept art:

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/featu...guided-tour-of-borderlands-2-concept-art.aspx


----------



## sk3ks1s

Oh dear...


----------



## highlordmugfug

Nice article. Gameinformer has a magazine with Salvadore on the cover, and it's supposed to have like a 17 page spread, but I haven't been able to read it yet.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I never sent in an address change, so if I still even get Game Informer (pretty sure my subscription is up anyways), it's being sent to my old apartment. I should head to gamestop and get another subscription, as it's my favorite bathroom reading material.


----------



## The Reverend

It seems like every small gripe I had with the original is being addressed. The only negative thing I have to say about this upcoming game is that I wonder how they'll make the story as compelling as the first game. I also have to say that I think the Borderlands IP is proof in and of itself that the video game isn't lacking in creativity, (although this being a sequel, I guess my point loses some steam) it's just not willing to take enough chances. The price you pay for becoming a multi-billion dollar industry, I guess.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

The Reverend said:


> The only negative thing I have to say about this upcoming game is that I wonder how they'll make the story as compelling as the first game.


 
I've read cereal boxes with more compelling stories than the first game, so it shouldn't take _too_ much.


----------



## highlordmugfug

^Guess who just made my day?

On an unrelated note.


Grand Moff Tim said:


> I've read cereal boxes with more compelling stories than the first game, so it shouldn't take _too_ much.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Wherever she is is gorgeous too.
EDIT: In those second pictures I mean.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Man.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Apparently she was on a few seasons of that stupid Nickelodeon show _All That_. Go figure.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Apparently she was on a few seasons of that stupid Nickelodeon show _All That_. Go figure.


She was on the shitty revamped one, not the original, so I can't love her more for it.

I do forgive her though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

On a related note, I started a playthrough as Lilith today, and I have to admit that so far I don't see what all the hubub is about. Does she get really overpowered at a higher level or something? So far that phasewalk is a practically useless ability.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Grand Moff Tim said:


> On a related note, I started a playthrough as Lilith today, and I have to admit that so far I don't see what all the hubub is about. Does she get really overpowered at a higher level or something? So far that phasewalk is a practically useless ability.


She's supposed to be bullshit level good late game, and she's the only character that's supposed to be able to feasibly take on crawmerax solo.

I've never played her, so iunno.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

highlordmugfug said:


> she's the only character that's supposed to be able to feasibly take on crawmerax solo.


 
That's why I started a playthrough with her .

I tried for the first time with Roland (lvl 68) yesterday, and that shit was _NOT_ happening. I couldn't get the cliff glitch to work at all, and pretty much everything on the screen, Crawmerax or otherwise, was two-hit murdering my black ass.


----------



## st2012

So I finally bought the GOTY edition off steam last week and guess what goes on sale for like, 75% off this week? Great fucking game though.


----------



## ittoa666

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Man.




I'd corrupt her files.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

I personally loved the first one and this one looks really sick, so I'm excited. Cool trailer in my opinion, and somehow the Nero song worked really well.

The greatest part starts at around 2:22, with the Claptrap


----------



## leandroab

This must be the greatest video game trailer I've ever watched...

Bajillion times funnier than the first one ahahaha


----------



## Qweklain

As long as they kept the formula the first Borderlands was, and just amplified it, this will be amazing!


----------



## shredguitar7

96.5 % more wub wub...


----------



## highlordmugfug

Looks gooooood.

Asking for this to be merged with my thread about Borderlands 2.


----------



## ittoa666

I can't wait for this game. I'm guessing that Lilith will be in it in some form judging from the end of the vid? Either way, I'll be playing as Maya (Cynic reference?).


----------



## highlordmugfug

ittoa666 said:


> I can't wait for this game. I'm guessing that Lilith will be in it in some form judging from the end of the vid? Either way, I'll be playing as Maya (Cynic reference?).


Maya (illusion) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As cool as Cynic is, they didn't come up with the concept of Maya.


----------



## ittoa666

highlordmugfug said:


> Maya (illusion) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> As cool as Cynic is, they didn't come up with the concept of Maya.



I know, I know. Simply a joke my good sir.


----------



## Aevolve

Put in my pre-order for the "Vault-Hunter" Collector's Edition.


----------



## Gemmeadia

Im currently a lvl 23 soldier on Borderlands and this game just keeps getting better. I LOVE it. Definitely stoked for when Borderlands 2 comes out, hopefully I can "beat" it by that time


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'd totally be ordering the collector's edition if I still lived in the States. I'll have to settle for ordering it on Steam now, but I'm still super stoked. It and Hitman are probably the only upcoming games I'm looking forward to at all.


----------



## ittoa666

I need to get the vault hunter edition, but I need money right now pretty bad.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Damn, looks interesting. Love the graphics. 

I should buy the first one soon, never had time to play it (there's always just so many games) ...I believe i'll order the GOTY edition, as it has every DLC included. Too bad it's probably hard to find someone to play co-op with these days.


----------



## Black_Sheep

wow, i killed this thread  


Anyways, i just got the GOTY -edition of Borderlands. Have to wait untill next week to play it (im not home at the moment), but im sure it's going to kick massive amounts of ass. I just hope i'll find some co-op friends as well...


----------



## Aevolve

So psyched to play Zero-


----------



## Black_Sheep

Looks great! 


In the meantime, im finally playing Borderlands on my PS3. Started as Mordecai, the hunter, he just seemed the most interesting character + i like sniper rifles. Also Bloodwing is pretty cool. And yes, so far im totally loving the game


----------



## Aevolve

Bloodwing was one of the least useful of the special abilities, yet... I developed a love for him.


----------



## Konfyouzd

highlordmugfug said:


> Anyone else excited?



This is not a question that needs asking. FUCK YES.


----------



## MFB

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Bloodwing was one of the least useful of the special abilities, yet... I developed a love for him.



Soldier's turret > Hunter's Bloodwing\


----------



## The_Mop

Borderlands was fucking great but the multiplayer on the PC was broken as hell. I hope they don't do any dealings with Gamespy.

On that note - I actually have no idea what Gamespy is/does. The only thing I know is that EVERYTHING I have tried to do with them, be it get an update from them or use it to play multiplayer online, has ALWAYS failed.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Duuuuuuuuuuuuude...


----------



## ittoa666

highlordmugfug said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuuude...




1:19.

 She's back.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ That looks awesome.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I've been trying all day to preorder this on Steam so I can take advantage of the this-weekend-only 10% discount for people who already have Borderlands 1, but Steam doesn't seem to want to let me. The store is fucking up at every turn, and it's starting to piss me off.


----------



## flint757

I preordered at gamestop, so looking forward to it.


----------



## SenorDingDong

So stoked for this game


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Missed out on the preorder discount, because fuck Steam. Dammit. It had better not give me any trouble ordering shit when Dawnguard finally comes to PC, or when BL2 actually comes out (whichever comes first, haha).


----------



## SenorDingDong

Just pulled the pre-order trigger on Amazon. 


Never pre-ordered a game before, but I fucking _loved_ the first. It also doesn't hurt that Amazon is adding a $10 credit, which will help on my Resident Evil Anthology purchase in October, the only other game I am looking forward to this year besides The Last of Us.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

finally got around to starting a playthrough of BL1 as Brick yesterday. I'm not too far into it yet, but punching things to death is pretty hilarious. I can see his ability being almost as exploitable as Lilith's.


----------



## flint757

You can also regenerate health and come back right from death and kill everyone in a split second. He save my ass more than once. Easily the best character.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

i dunno, man. Lilith's ability can regenerate health, too, plus loads of other good shit. Plus, she has skill perks in a weapon that _isn't_ practically useless.


----------



## flint757

punching people to death is ridiculously useful once you get it lasting awhile and add things to it. It makes a good last ditch survival effort since you get second wind when you kill something as well.


----------



## ittoa666

With a fully spec'd lillith like mine, health isn't even an issue. You just phasewalk for an hour and you're fine. I love it.

Btw tim...if you need to get powerleveled, hit me up. Hot Buttpoop on xbl.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I play it on PC, duderpants.


----------



## ittoa666

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I play it on PC, duderpants.



Gotcha. Damn. Was hoping for another reason to play this.


----------



## Pooluke41

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I play it on PC, duderpants.



Fellow PC'er!


----------



## highlordmugfug

Borderlands 2 'Come and Get Me' trailer introduces Handsome Jack and his robot army - Neoseeker

Another trailer with Handsome Jack.

"Come and get me."


----------



## SenorDingDong

Bump because SEVEN MORE FREAKIN' DAYS!


----------



## Aevolve

SO STOKED 

Already cleared out a spot in my dorm for my little Marcus bobblehead.


----------



## highlordmugfug

Borderlands 2 - Sir Hammerlock Tour - GameSpot Video


----------



## Mendez

I cant wait for this game! I played borderlands on 360 and ps3 wayyyy too much. Can't wait to play this with some co-op


----------



## The Reverend

Fuck, seven days?

I haven't bought another PS3 or TV yet. I'm heartbroken that I won't get to play it immediately.


----------



## Aevolve

Got a PC? Steam will let you preorder it.


----------



## SenorDingDong

highlordmugfug said:


> Borderlands 2 - Sir Hammerlock Tour - GameSpot Video



Six.more.days.


----------



## Qweklain

Grand Moff Tim said:


> i dunno, man. Lilith's ability can regenerate health, too, plus loads of other good shit. Plus, she has skill perks in a weapon that _isn't_ practically useless.


I have to disagree. All the classes gun perks are decent. I have to say the worst class to start is Brick, but as you rank him up, if you put a lot of points into Rocket Launchers, they get stupid powerful and EXTREMELY fun to use! Roland (Soldier) was always my main class and was the first one I maxed out, but when I finally got Brick up to high levels, I think enjoyed playing him much more.


----------



## myrtorp

Pre ordered on steam!

Now for the tricky part, study or Borderlands?


----------



## Pooluke41

Pre-ordered!

Anyone wanna play some with me when it's out?

My user is Leonard of Quirm.


----------



## Cyntex

Pre-ordered, I was waiting for a cool co-op game for quite a while now! Thinking of playing as the assassin or maybe the gunzerker, going guns blazing


----------



## ittoa666

Fuck. Not gonna be able to get this til I get paid in a few. I guess waiting is gonna make it even more exciting when I get it?


----------



## MFB

I'm probably putting this on the backburner until I get a new job and since my internet is shit I won't be able to play with friends either well/at all, so that's like half the fun gone right there.

Oh well.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I spent at least 99% of my time playing Borderlands 1 in single player mode and enjoyed it immensely. I wouldn't be too broken up about having internet too shitty for multiplayer.

Incidentally, my internet here is probably too shitty for multiplayer, haha.


----------



## MFB

I did that for the first one but it's so much more enjoyable doing co-op, plus the loot is better. It's not necessary, but I up until now my entire thought process has been playing it with friends because we're ALL getting it.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I spent at least 99% of my time playing Borderlands 1 in single player mode and enjoyed it immensely. I wouldn't be too broken up about having internet too shitty for multiplayer.
> 
> Incidentally, my internet here is probably too shitty for multiplayer, haha.



I never played a single multi-player game. I thought about it, then decided, "Nahhhhhh."



Oh, and ONE MORE DAY!!!!!!


My Amazon pre-order is shipping!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

SenorDingDong said:


> I never played a single multi-player game. I thought about it, then decided, "Nahhhhhh."


 
I didn't often, and the few I did were local splitscreen, never online. I'm not much for multiplayer in any game, and when I _do_ play multiplayer, it's usually because me and some friends are getting drunk and looking for something to do together. That doesn't really translate very well to online multiplayer.


----------



## Aevolve

Leaving for the release in about an hour...


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## The Reverend

I'm stewing in resentment. Just to make sure you guys don't enjoy the release too much...

The Christmas of the year 2011 was a good one for my brother and I. The 10 month difference in our ages has resulted in many bloody brawls, leading to scars both physical and emotional. We have shared a room since I was 19 (five years ago) and that only worsened the ideological, intellectual, and moral differences between us. However, this Christmas, the spirit of the season was upon us, and we decided to jointly purchase a little game called Borderlands.

For a week, our lives consisted of waking up early, like children, forsaking the early morning call of nature to both eat, drink, and shit, in favor of spending all our waking time playing split-screen co-op together. You guys may not be aware of this, but I was adopted into a wonderful, amazing, totally white suburban-redneck family. I played as Roland, the soldier, and he was the berzerker, whatever his name was. We didn't argue, didn't insult each other, didn't have anything but a wonderful, amazing time together, at least until we reached the Vault and realized there was nothing there. He argued that there would be more to the game, and that we could reach the Vault upon a second playthrough. I decided not to waste my time on a false hope, and we descended back to reality. 

So chew on that. 

By the way, that is all true.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Pretty badass so far. I'm doing my first playthrough as Zero. The commando was tempting, since that's the playstyle I usually use first for this sort of game (I rolled with Roland before any of the others in BL1), but Zero's special attack was just calling my name...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

The Reverend said:


> a wonderful, amazing time together, at least until we reached the Vault and realized there was nothing there. He argued that there would be more to the game, and that we could reach the Vault upon a second playthrough. I decided not to waste my time on a false hope, and we descended back to reality.


 
For what it's worth, the Claptrap Robolution DLC had a WAAAAAY better payoff than the end of the main story. Like... an order of magnitude better. I seriously gasped when I first saw the reward after the claptrap boss fight.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Pretty badass so far. I'm doing my first playthrough as Zero. The commando was tempting, since that's the playstyle I usually use first for this sort of game (I rolled with Roland before any of the others in BL1), but Zero's special attack was just calling my name...



You know what--screw you Mr. "I'm a big PC man, look at me with my already playable copy that is not being delivered painfully slowly by the UPS. I'm so big and important."


----------



## Mendez

SenorDingDong said:


> You know what--screw you Mr. "I'm a big PC man, look at me with my already playable copy that is not being delivered painfully slowly by the UPS. I'm so big and important."



Gamestop had a midnight release....

I got as far lvl 5 though, and im heavily debating not going to school/ not looking at some lectures for my linear algebra class 

Either way i have my copy


----------



## myrtorp

PFFFFT! I cant play it until friday. Damn Europe realease! Why do they even do that!


----------



## The Reverend

myrtorp said:


> PFFFFT! I cant play it until friday. Damn Europe realease! Why do they even do that!



That's a good question. Why _do_ they have different release dates for different countries or continents?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

The Reverend said:


> That's a good question. Why _do_ they have different release dates for different countries or continents?


 
Technically it isn't released yet here in South Korea either, but since I got it on Steam, I just set my VPN to an American server and was able to DL it on the American release date .


----------



## flint757

Picked it up today and got the season pass plus exclusives from gamestop.


But I can't play, I've got physics homework and an engineering exam Thursday.  Curse you education.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Got it. Love it.


----------



## Vicissitude27

Playing through as Zero. I mainly did this, because of the description of combat style. Sneaky sneak and snipers.


----------



## ittoa666

Anyone know how good the siren is? I already planned on playing her, but I'm curious.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Vicissitude27 said:


> Playing through as Zero. I mainly did this, because of the description of combat style. Sneaky sneak and snipers.



I tried playing as him--couldn't do it. I kept dying.


I'm playing as the Gunzerker. So much fun--they sent my Premier Club code this morning and I don't mind having to start over to use it because I had a blast already.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Yeah, Zero seems like he'll be a bit challenging at first, but his skill tree upgrades seem to suggest he'll be the Lillith of BL2.

EDIT: As in his skill seems closest to Lilith's Phasewalk in both application and exploitability, not as in he's the Siren, in case anyone thinks I'm too retarded to realize there's already a siren in the new one, haha.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Anyone else finding Claptrap incessantly annoying--far more so than in the first game?


----------



## imlikemike

So would you guys recommend this game to someone who got bored of the first Borderlands? I played a bit of the first, but for some reason it just didn't stick with me and I'm not sure why. I love shooters and I love collecting loot, but it just didn't seem to hold my interest for whatever reason. Looking at videos online, the environments seem much more interesting but I don't want to throw out $60 on a game and end up not playing it lol.

Edit: I'm also considering getting Torchlight 2 and maybe waiting to see if this goes on sale on Steam over the holidays.


----------



## HighGain510

I bought this last night for 360 because there was a PDF my buddy sent me that basically said if you bought it at Toys R Us last night they gave you $20 in gift cards back.  The cheapest I saw it elsewhere was $48, so I guess not too bad! I think I'm up to level 6 or level 7 as of last night, playing through as Zero. Agree with the folks saying he's a bit more challenging to play as, loses health quickly and sometimes when you're getting gang-banged it's hard to see where you're getting shot from and they're too far away to score a second wind kill.  

Found a few decent guns though so far, explosive machine gun and a fire-ammo pistol that seems to be hurting those wookie-looking jobbers pretty well.  I was tired as hell when I was playing last night though so I don't remember most of the names of stuff currently, plan to jump on again tonight though!  Fun game so far!  Still kinda wishing I had picked someone else but we'll see if Zero gets better as I level him up. 

Since I didn't stick with the original Borderlands for very long, does anyone have an idea for the best route to take when leveling up characters (or more specifically, Zero)? Accuracy and critical damage the best ways to go, or should I focus on other stuff to get him messing people up quicker?  I think so far I've been focusing on using my tokens to improve his aim, critical damage and I picked the one upgrade that increases his zoom when you use the iron sights.


----------



## Gemmeadia

So I come home with my xbox 360 copy and my xbox couldnt get through more than about 10 minutes at a time without freezing over and over (meaning i would have to manually turn it off and turn it back on again) and the graphics on there are not acceptable after running Borderlands 1 on my pc at full settings, so ill be getting it on steam tonight and selling this copy on ebay. I just want to playyyyyy! But now ill be running overclocked with (almost?) full settings and be happy - the reason i got it for xbox instead was so i wouldnt be trapped in my room all the time and i have a big hd tv that sounded appealing.


----------



## HighGain510

Gemmeadia said:


> So I come home with my xbox 360 copy and my xbox couldnt get through more than about 10 minutes at a time without freezing over and over (meaning i would have to manually turn it off and turn it back on again) and the graphics on there are not acceptable after running Borderlands 1 on my pc at full settings, so ill be getting it on steam tonight and selling this copy on ebay. I just want to playyyyyy! But now ill be running overclocked with (almost?) full settings and be happy - the reason i got it for xbox instead was so i wouldnt be trapped in my room all the time and i have a big hd tv that sounded appealing.



FWIW I was going to buy it on PC as well but the IGN review said both consoles and PC versions had some buggy issues with video.  I haven't noticed anything weird with my 360 copy so far and I played for a good 3+ hours last night.


----------



## SenorDingDong

imlikemike said:


> So would you guys recommend this game to someone who got bored of the first Borderlands? I played a bit of the first, but for some reason it just didn't stick with me and I'm not sure why. I love shooters and I love collecting loot, but it just didn't seem to hold my interest for whatever reason. Looking at videos online, the environments seem much more interesting but I don't want to throw out $60 on a game and end up not playing it lol.
> 
> Edit: I'm also considering getting Torchlight 2 and maybe waiting to see if this goes on sale on Steam over the holidays.



I find it more enjoyable than the first game--which I did love. The game play is more fluid, the enemy AI is actually challenging at times (they don't just stand there and side step every once in a blue moon) and the arctic scenery is phenomenal. Oh, and within the first couple hours of game play I've already fought three bosses.


----------



## Konfyouzd

HighGain510 said:


> I bought this last night for 360 because there was a PDF my buddy sent me that basically said if you bought it at Toys R Us last night they gave you $20 in gift cards back.  The cheapest I saw it elsewhere was $48, so I guess not too bad! I think I'm up to level 6 or level 7 as of last night, playing through as Zero. Agree with the folks saying he's a bit more challenging to play as, loses health quickly and sometimes when you're getting gang-banged it's hard to see where you're getting shot from and they're too far away to score a second wind kill.
> 
> Found a few decent guns though so far, explosive machine gun and a fire-ammo pistol that seems to be hurting those wookie-looking jobbers pretty well.  I was tired as hell when I was playing last night though so I don't remember most of the names of stuff currently, plan to jump on again tonight though!  Fun game so far!  Still kinda wishing I had picked someone else but we'll see if Zero gets better as I level him up.
> 
> Since I didn't stick with the original Borderlands for very long, does anyone have an idea for the best route to take when leveling up characters (or more specifically, Zero)? Accuracy and critical damage the best ways to go, or should I focus on other stuff to get him messing people up quicker?  I think so far I've been focusing on using my tokens to improve his aim, critical damage and I picked the one upgrade that increases his zoom when you use the iron sights.



Level 8 as Zero over here... Sounds like you started at about the same time as me. 

To be honest, when it comes to levelling up, there was so much stuff in the first one you could probably have gotten to most things by the time you finish the game anyway. But in the beginning I typically go after upgrades that deal with health, accuracy, weapon damage and XP/kill.

A lot of the other stuff is cool, but I've found having a strong foundation based on the aforementioned attributes helps you to continue to level up at a reasonable pace. Once you get up there, the levels take a while.

Seems like it's easier [for me] to snipe in this one too which is something I was worried about going into the game as Zero given his description.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm currently level 10 with Zero, and so far I've pumped all my skill points into the increase health and melee damage skill. Now that it's full, I plan on dumping everything into Deception. It might be easier in the short term to put some points into improving crits or aim, but I want to get his skill up to at least the point that it's regenerating health while it's active, Phasewalk-style.


----------



## Swyse

I'm level 18 as the soldier guy that i can't remember his name. If you want to team up hit me up on steam as swyse. Also, yes I did play too much, seeing as I haven't had the game 24 hours yet.


----------



## Gemmeadia

Omg the PC version is beautiful. So glad I got it.


----------



## HighGain510

Didn't get to play much last night (spent half my evening chatting with Ron about my build wrapping up! ), up to level 8 and finally figured out why I was "stuck" when I had jumped to another area.  Back in the game!  I killed that dude up on the ship last night, sailed over to where you get your first vehicle and stopped it there. Looking forward to this weekend, have the whole house to myself and the fiance is taking pooch face up to PA with her so I'll likely be spending the whole weekend playing!  Can't wait!


----------



## Swyse

Steam's servers have been dicking up for the last hour and a half or so. I managed to get to level 28 before they did though. I'm finding that I enjoy the online play with 4 players more because the better drops and it seems easier with people there to revive you.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Swyse said:


> Steam's servers have been dicking up for the last hour and a half or so. I managed to get to level 28 before they did though. I'm finding that I enjoy the online play with 4 players more because the better drops and it seems easier with people there to revive you.



So people are actually pretty cool online? 

I've found that even with cooperative games sometimes online randoms have a way of just fucking up the experience for you. Even with Mass Effect 3 sometimes I just get irritated with the randoms I come across. You know it's bad when you can make it to extraction with just you and a buddy but die on the 4th wave with a full team.


----------



## Swyse

Konfyouzd said:


> So people are actually pretty cool online?
> 
> I've found that even with cooperative games sometimes online randoms have a way of just fucking up the experience for you. Even with Mass Effect 3 sometimes I just get irritated with the randoms I come across. You know it's bad when you can make it to extraction with just you and a buddy but die on the 4th wave with a full team.



only guy who i met that was a total dick was named like karatedude13 and I think its pretty obvious that he was a young one. He just kept looting everything there isn't a system for looting but most the time people either leave it or only take it when they need it. also, if you are the originator of the party you can kick people, so thats good. You can just be playing a s ingle player game and allow people to join publicly.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I restarted today with Salvador, hoping for better results. With Zer0, I just died all the time. He seems very fragile. After unlocking the gunzerker ability, I knew it was a better choice.


----------



## Jake

Up to level 22 with zero so far but thats with school in the way. Come weekend ill probably get to about 35.

Im loving the game so far, its much more challenging than the first one if your going solo, and me and my friend have made it about 90% through the story so far (i think) co-op wise. Shit gets tough hahah


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Daemontheuncreated said:


> I restarted today with Salvador, hoping for better results. With Zer0, I just died all the time. He seems very fragile. After unlocking the gunzerker ability, I knew it was a better choice.


 
I'm still dying a little more than I'd like to be with Zero, but I'm going to hang on until I have his Deception stats stacked pretty high to see if it's as exploitable as I suspect it might be. I'm enjoying the game immensely even with all the dying, though .


----------



## bhakan

I'm playing as zero right now. I have died a couple times, but I like using a sniper rifle, so I've played the majority of the game at a range. I still might try another class. I like playing with zero, because it makes me think tactically, but sometimes I wish I could just charge in unload on everyone. 

Hopefully once i get some guns with high elemental damage (like the hellfires in the first one) I should be able to do that. In the original borderlands, once you got a x4 elemental, it really didn't matter what you class and level were, since you could just shoot a badass 3 or 4 times and walk away as the elementals killed him.


----------



## Bekanor

I wish they'd figured out the weird render delay issue on xbox from the first game. 

Other than that, highly enjoyable so far.


----------



## Pooluke41

Playing as Axton.

I've died like 500 times so far. I swear that this game is harder than the original.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Zero stops dying as much after a while. It helps if you put a lot of the badass tokens toward health and shield perks.

Also, it *does* say his specialty is sniper rifles and/or slitting throats. That to me says close quarters is something you should do only when the enemy is close to death. 

I've been trying to maintain a system like that recently and it seems to be working fairly well. I use sniper rifles or assault rifles with scopes on them and try to spot bad guys from farther away and kill them before they even have a chance to run up on me. He *is* a ninja.


----------



## Swyse

Pooluke41 said:


> Playing as Axton.
> 
> I've died like 500 times so far. I swear that this game is harder than the original.



I think it is too. I also die all the time.


----------



## Konfyouzd

In the first one I died a shit load in the beginning of the game as well. By the end I was damn near invincible, though...


----------



## tripguitar

(PS3 user)

sooo happy with this game - although i'm dying alot more often than in BL1.

I gotta say the two best improvements they made since BL1 would have to be the multiplayer mission credit (in the old one if you werent on the same part of the quest it was basically pointless for you to join up with someone else) and the environment diversity - I'm only level 12 but i've already seen more enemy types and landscapes than the first 80% of BL1.

any other PS3 players around level 10-13? add me on PSN lets shred: MethRager.


----------



## Cyntex

Anybody playing the Siren class? Meh, I still have to wait a day for my copy, but I'm thinking of playing as the gunzerker or the siren.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Pooluke41 said:


> Playing as Axton.
> 
> I've died like 500 times so far. I swear that this game is harder than the original.



I'm playing as the Gunzerker, and I've died at last a dozen times. The bosses are much more intelligent--especially the three assassins. That third fucking assassin pissed me the fuck off numerous times


----------



## Gemmeadia

Im playing as Zero. I dont really have much of a problem besides the guys that charge at you are pretty relentless and ive died so many times. Specifically the huge guys with the bones on their heads and the guys whose heads come off and they charge at anything. What I've realized though with this class (and any class probably with long range guns) that if you are far enough away, you can snipe their head off and they charge at their friends and spiders. Im hoping that with better guns at the higher levels (and more attributes) there will be less dying, but then again the enemies will get harder


----------



## flint757

I'v been using my knife and revolver for close quarter with some help from deception. I try and take out as many enemies as I can from afar though. Doing this I've only died a couple times.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

After settling in a bit, I'm dying alot less. As long as I can avoid situations where I'm getting bum rushed by multiple baddies in close quarters at once, I'm pretty good to go. I have three weapon slots unlocked so far, and they're equipped as follows: 1) A pistol with decent damage and fire damage multiplier (for big slow baddies like bruisers and badass nomads); 2) A shotgun with an obscenely high damage multiplier (for when I'm getting raped by too many guys up close), and 3) A sniper rifle with high damage and a high shock damage multiplier and decent clip size and fire rate (for taking out as many people from a distance as I can before someone closes the gap). I also keep an SMG with caustic damage and an assault rifle with a scope and explosive damage around, just in case.

The grenades I've been using so far have been the explosive MIRV type, the class mod I'm using increases my reload speed and shield capacity, and the shield I'm using is a caustic spike shield (spike shields are fucking GREAT, and a godsend when playing as Zero).

Regarding skill points, I put my first five into increasing my health and melee damage, and the next five have gone into the Deception skill that increases my reload and weapon swap speed, with the eventual goal of maxing out the Deception tree. It seems like it's going to be a blast.

Lastly, this is the head/skin combo I'm currently rocking:









Yeah, that's another reason to play it on PC. Screenshots ftw.


----------



## flexkill

Anyone want to play this from the beginning with me lol. Let me know. I'm on 360 BTW.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Grand Moff Tim said:


> As long as I can avoid situations where I'm getting bum rushed by multiple baddies in close quarters at once, I'm pretty good to go.



This


----------



## Konfyouzd

flexkill said:


> Anyone want to play this from the beginning with me lol. Let me know. I'm on 360 BTW.



I'm down, homie... I'm Konfyouzd on XBL too


----------



## Konfyouzd

Cyntex said:


> Anybody playing the Siren class? Meh, I still have to wait a day for my copy, but I'm thinking of playing as the gunzerker or the siren.



Used Siren class in the last game. I really liked it in the first one.


Spoiler



The chick Lilith you eventually meet is the siren from the first game.


----------



## flexkill

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm down, homie... I'm Konfyouzd on XBL too


OK, I'm flexkilla as someone took flexkill(bastards) lol. You be on tonight? I'll send you a friend request.


----------



## flint757

Deception is helpful if you are getting pummeled by a lot of dudes. Gives you a few seconds to put some distance between you and them.

I will say the combat is glitchy, it needs an update. I have characters getting stuck behind things, not crossing a certain distance, etc. It makes it easier I guess, but I feel silly shooting down something that isn't even trying.


----------



## SenorDingDong

flint757 said:


> Deception is helpful if you are getting pummeled by a lot of dudes. Gives you a few seconds to put some distance between you and them.
> 
> I will say the combat is glitchy, it needs an update. I have characters getting stuck behind things, not crossing a certain distance, etc. It makes it easier I guess, but I feel silly shooting down something that isn't even trying.



I've experienced this as well.




Overall, Gunzerker is a great class simply due to the fact that you can really speed up your reloading and gun finesse, but the main skill lacks when it comes to intensive combat situations--i.e., boss fights and the like, using two guns at once is nowhere near as effective as the any of the other skills seem to be. 

I'm dying a lot less simply by doing a bit of "pick and run." Guns are definitely a lot... _different_ in this game. I'm having a hard time finding anything that isn't flame-based 

Overall I'm still having a lot of fun, although there are a few parts,


Spoiler



mainly the volleyball mission where those stupid fucking helicopters fly around and bomb the shit out of you


, where I've found myself getting frustrated at the clusterfuck intensity of combat.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

SenorDingDong said:


> Guns are definitely a lot... _different_ in this game. I'm having a hard time finding anything that isn't flame-based


 
Yeah, I noticed that, too. I had a TON of flame weapons by the time I got to the level where you rescue Roland from the robots, but only ONE shock weapon, and I hadn't even _seen_ a caustic weapon. Since then I've seen a whopping two caustic weapons, one in random loot and the other in a gun vending machine. I'm hoping the variety will open up a bit as I move on.

It was pretty annoying getting so used to flame weapons and then having to fight fire-resistant nomad pyros .


----------



## Konfyouzd

flexkill said:


> OK, I'm flexkilla as someone took flexkill(bastards) lol. You be on tonight? I'll send you a friend request.



Recording tonight...


----------



## flexkill

Konfyouzd said:


> Recording tonight...



I hear that

NP, I sent you a request, hit me up when your ready. I will be on quite a bit for a couple days then i'm moving in to my new pad...so will be down for a few days...but will be back haha.


----------



## Swyse

Reached level 50 and completed all the main story with 43hours played.


Spoiler



Also got Terramorphous down a couple times and got my class mod from him.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Anyone else not able to access the Bounty Boards?


----------



## Swyse

SenorDingDong said:


> Anyone else not able to access the Bounty Boards?



I've not had an issue. 

Playing my second character now, and I opted to go for a gunzerker. Dying alot less this time. Not sure if its because I know the game now, Gunzerkers are easier, or my shotgun brings all the boys to the yard, and damn right its better than yours.


----------



## flexkill

I'm playing as Zero, and I have to say, If you use him(it) right.....pretty fookin allsome!

If I wait till the last second of my cloak to do a headshot with all my critical perks I have done up to 650,000 points damage with one shot!


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah I've noticed certain characters can fuck my day up as Zero, I forget the name of the little bugs that you have to inject the egg sack and then they come out like monstrous butterfly-looking insects? The morphed version spits that acid on you and apparently even with a 600-level shield, you get hit with that and it will eat the entire thing away!  Sniping is fun though, just need to get him leveled up some more (think I'm only at like 17 at this point) so I'm not stuck sniping ALL the time, or at least if I am I'm able to kill them in one critical hit instead of a few.


----------



## flexkill

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I've noticed certain characters can fuck my day up as Zero, I forget the name of the little bugs that you have to inject the egg sack and then they come out like monstrous butterfly-looking insects? The morphed version spits that acid on you and apparently even with a 600-level shield, you get hit with that and it will eat the entire thing away!  Sniping is fun though, just need to get him leveled up some more (think I'm only at like 17 at this point) so I'm not stuck sniping ALL the time, or at least if I am I'm able to kill them in one critical hit instead of a few.


Use all your Bad ass tokens on Critical perks as often as you can! It adds up and it's very powerful.


----------



## Swyse

flexkill said:


> I'm playing as Zero, and I have to say, If you use him(it) right.....pretty fookin allsome!
> 
> If I wait till the last second of my cloak to do a headshot with all my critical perks I can done up to 650,000 points damage with one shot!



Not to say that you can't done that, but pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## flexkill

Lol at done, Have no idea why I typed it like that and I wasn't even high or drunk, go figure. but ok. I lie about video games...you win.


----------



## flexkill

The best I can do is offer this. The book I bought with the game and how I learned to use Zero.Take it as you will. Hopefully you can read the print, best I could do.

The cover






The Info





And for the record, I did only hit that one time as far as I know. I'm on a 360 and it flashed pretty quickly but I'm pretty sure it's what I saw. I do hit in the high 100,000's often. Many things factor in to the CDM....but try for yourself. The book has helped a lot for me and this game is deep in Weapons and damage haha.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

flexkill said:


> Use all your Bad ass tokens on Critical perks as often as you can! It adds up and it's very powerful.


 
I had _no idea_ those were even a thing until I read this comment . I got on after reading it, and apparently I had _*47*_ of them waiting to be spent . I thought all those "Badass" notifications were for achievements or something, about which I give not one single fuck. So... thanks .


----------



## Swyse

My level 50 commando with a rocket launcher, with a +24% rocket launcher damage, and hitting a slagged enemy doesn't hit for much more than 400k. Apparently I need to make an assassin. I made a gunzerker because I have 2 level 50 legendaries for gunzerkers.


----------



## flexkill

Swyse said:


> My level 50 commando with a rocket launcher, with a +24% rocket launcher damage, and hitting a slagged enemy doesn't hit for much more than 400k. Apparently I need to make an assassin. I made a gunzerker because I have 2 level 50 legendaries for gunzerkers.



Reading the guide I have, Which is very thick BTW , I'm pretty sure each character is able to deal damage as I have stated. Just requires you to line everything up just right and be in the right situations, with good weapons.

Also, there are three slot machines in the game so far. USE THEM. You often will get much better/rarer weapons this way more so than your regular scavenging through garbage and dead things. I have had the best luck it seems with the slot machine in "Dust" .


----------



## HighGain510

flexkill said:


> Use all your Bad ass tokens on Critical perks as often as you can! It adds up and it's very powerful.



Yep I've been doing that, but to be fair I'm also only level 17 in game so I might not be as far along as some of you guys are. 




flexkill said:


> Also, there are three slot machines in the game so far. USE THEM. You often will get much better/rarer weapons this way more so than your regular scavenging through garbage and dead things. I have had the best luck it seems with the slot machine in "Dust" .



I've used the one in Moxxie's a few times, where are there more?  I must have missed it, not sure where I should have been looking unless I just haven't gotten to it yet.  For reference the last quest I completed was the train hijacking/de-railing one.


----------



## SenorDingDong

My god, I had to go back to grab something and even at level 20 Mad Mike still practically one shots me


----------



## axxessdenied

Game guides are lame!! Figuring game mechanics out on your own makes you a better gamer 

I'm going to wait until the GOTY edition is out with all the DLC and on holiday sales


----------



## flint757

Good luck man COD, as an example, got released in like October or something of last year and was still full price all the way up into like May. This game is popular enough to follow suit.


----------



## flexkill

axxessdenied said:


> Game guides are lame!! Figuring game mechanics out on your own makes you a better gamer
> 
> I'm going to wait until the GOTY edition is out with all the DLC and on holiday sales



I agree, first time I ever bought one....but it works haha.


----------



## axxessdenied

flint757 said:


> Good luck man COD, as an example, got released in like October or something of last year and was still full price all the way up into like May. This game is popular enough to follow suit.



No, that's just activision being a bunch of greedy fuckers trying to milk that damn shitty franchise 
I have no problems waiting until next year either. Lots of stuff I still need to play in my library.


----------



## Jake

well playthrough 2 is alot harder than I thought it would be....also my fucking gold key disappeared what the hell lol

up to level 30 though


----------



## Aevolve

I have to say Torchlight II has really cut into my Borderlands 2 time.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Been playing as the siren, as I did in the first game, and im loving this game so far.

Also love the fact that they snuck a Final Fantasy 8 reference in the badass points.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Okay, I'm able to access the job board now--guess I had to wait until


Spoiler



after you find out Angel is working for Jack (kind of a cliche "surprise") and make your way back to the now floating Sanctuary.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I've been focusing my skill points on Zero's "Cunning" skill tree, and have put the last couple points into "Rising Shot" ("Each successful ranged or melee attack gives you +2% Gun Damage and +1.8% Melee Damage per level for a short time. This bonus can stack up to 5 times. Faster weapons can gain stacks more quickly, but slower weapons retain stacks for a longer period of time."). That stacking damage increase plus a flame damage Maliwan sniper rifle I found that has burst fire when zoomed is fucking _wrecking_ shit. It's so sweet.


----------



## flexkill

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I've been focusing my skill points on Zero's "Cunning" skill tree, and have put the last couple points into "Rising Shot" ("Each successful ranged or melee attack gives you +2% Gun Damage and +1.8% Melee Damage per level for a short time. This bonus can stack up to 5 times. Faster weapons can gain stacks more quickly, but slower weapons retain stacks for a longer period of time."). That stacking damage increase plus a flame damage Maliwan sniper rifle I found that has burst fire when zoomed is fucking _wrecking_ shit. It's so sweet.


Yeah man, all these people saying Zero is weak are insane...haha....Zero owns.


----------



## flexkill

The most Badass weapons in Borderlands 2


----------



## Swyse

^ I have the bee (level 48 version) on my commando and its not too practical for general fighting because its a pretty low capacity and once you get hit its like having a fast recharge shield. For my Zero the extra 40k the level 48 version does is pretty good when I'm picking things off at a distance. I went deadly sniper class mod on my zero and with the level 48 the bee he only has like 6k shield, which isn't ideal for regular fighting.


----------



## ittoa666

Got it baby! Hit up Hot Buttpoop on live if you wanna go nuts.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Swyse said:


> ^ I have the bee (level 48 version) on my commando and its not too practical for general fighting because its a pretty low capacity and once you get hit its like having a fast recharge shield. For my Zero the extra 40k the level 48 version does is pretty good when I'm picking things off at a distance. I went deadly sniper class mod on my zero and with the level 48 the bee he only has like 6k shield, which isn't ideal for regular fighting.




This is going to sound dumb but... what exactly is it? A weapon add on?


----------



## Swyse

SenorDingDong said:


> This is going to sound dumb but... what exactly is it? A weapon add on?



It is a shield. Amp damage on normal shields drains some shield to do extra damage. this one does extra damage with no drain.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Swyse said:


> It is a shield. Amp damage on normal shields drains some shield to do extra damage. this one does extra damage with no drain.



I think it was just the aesthetics that confused me--it looks like the back of a gun.



So I probably won't finish this before Resident Evil Anthology arrives, and I'm sort of glad--the game is fun for the most part, but the lengthy fetch quests across various over-sized maps are getting sort of annoying. That and sometimes I get bombarded by so any enemies I can practically tell that the designers' idea was to force everyone to play multiplayer.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Haven't played for some time. Threw in the disc today and apparently the Mechromancer is available to use now?


----------



## Konfyouzd

I really don't play this game nearly as much as I should... Somehow I'm always bored with all my games and then when new one comes out I somehow become incredibly interested in my instruments again and stop playing video games.

I saw that mechromancer jazz as well. I'm almost tempted to start a new character now.


----------



## SenorDingDong

Konfyouzd said:


> I really don't play this game nearly as much as I should... Somehow I'm always bored with all my games and then when new one comes out I somehow become incredibly interested in my instruments again and stop playing video games.
> 
> I saw that mechromancer jazz as well. I'm almost tempted to start a new character now.




I can't say I "should" play more, but I hardly play anymore. When I first got my PS3 it was a honeymoon; then I remembered how much more I can do in the time I spent playing games


----------



## axxessdenied

Konfyouzd said:


> I really don't play this game nearly as much as I should... Somehow I'm always bored with all my games and then when new one comes out I somehow become incredibly interested in my instruments again and stop playing video games.
> 
> I saw that mechromancer jazz as well. I'm almost tempted to start a new character now.



You need to find a better game


----------



## Konfyouzd

Well I was all about Dragon Age II for a LOOOONG time. I've beaten that like 3x already. It's kind of sad. Even when I get a new game I tend to play Dragon Age and Mass Effect all the time.

Haven't touched Darksiders II in a while either. 

But I've also been doing a lot of musical work lately and I think my gaming is suffering as a result.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

SenorDingDong said:


> Haven't played for some time. Threw in the disc today and apparently the Mechromancer is available to use now?



I beat the game on Tuesday and I started another playthrough with the Necromancer. She's definitely worth using.


----------



## MFB

With all this Borderlands discussion, I'm replaying one for the time being until I can afford the second one. Already beat it with the Soldier, running through now as Berserker and feel like I'm fucking stomping over EVERYTHING. Good lord, it's insane.

Which class would you guys say is best to start off with in 2? I was thinking Commando since I like mid-range weapons (SMG/Rifle) but I still use the Sniper's when I can and rarely touch pistols.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Siren was where it was at in the first game... 

The Berserker was damn cool too, though.


----------



## ittoa666

I've been playing the fuck out of this game. Already a 44 going on 45 for my siren, and I've beaten the game twice. Definitely worth my time.


----------



## MFB

Konfyouzd said:


> Siren was where it was at in the first game...
> 
> The Berserker was damn cool too, though.



I was going to play as Siren but then I was like, you know this dude seems like he'll be a fun play through and he has. I died in the very beginning before you get your shield since I wandered into Bone's territory and all his bandits fucked me up quick but aside from that I've gotten second winds all the time. Maybe I'll do a run with Siren after this.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I finished the main story last night, and it was a bit of dejavu. Much like BL1, the level leadin _up to_ the last boss was nutbustingly hard, but also much like BL1, the final battle was shockingly easy. Like before, it just came down to finding a spot where you could shoot the boss but he couldn't shoot you, and then take him down without taking much damage at all. At least the end of the story felt more rewarding this time around, and actually, the story in general was better throughout the game than it was the last time. 

Zero never really panned out to be as exploitable as Lilith was in 1, which is kindof disappointing. I suppose it might come closer to it once I unlock the skills that make it possible to extend his special ability, but I don't really think it'll ever be as great as Lilith's was.

I do plan on continuing to play with Zero and levelling him up some more, but for now I've started a new playthrough as Gaige (the Mechromancer). Her special ability, summoning a Deathtrap robot, is fucking great. That robot just does not give a _shit_. I can't wait until I can unlock more attacks for him. It's also nice that Gaige has some really useful skills available early on, like one that regenerates health as long as her gun has a full clip.


----------



## axxessdenied

Konfyouzd said:


> Well I was all about Dragon Age II for a LOOOONG time. I've beaten that like 3x already. It's kind of sad. Even when I get a new game I tend to play Dragon Age and Mass Effect all the time.
> 
> Haven't touched Darksiders II in a while either.
> 
> But I've also been doing a lot of musical work lately and I think my gaming is suffering as a result.



Man, I wasn't a big fan of Dragon Age II. I really wanted to love it since the first Dragon Age was incredible!!


----------



## ittoa666

Gaige is the shit. I've got her up to 16 so far. Take a listen to her echo logs sometime. They're absolutely hilarious.


----------



## flint757

DAII compared to DAI wasn't that great. I did like the fight sequences better, but the game itself meh.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Anyone snag the DLC yet? I'm kinda surprised how quickly it came out.


----------



## flint757

I got the season pass, but have had test after test so i haven't been able to play.


----------



## Gemmeadia

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Anyone snag the DLC yet? I'm kinda surprised how quickly it came out.



Yeah, im gonna wait till i get to level 50 and get all the guns I want before I get more content. Im still a lvl 31 Zero (Assassin) and the game is still fucking awesome haha


----------



## ittoa666

I've played it a bit. The area is huge and it's a fun theme.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Got the Season Pass yesterday, but I'm at least going to wait until I've beaten the main story with Gaige before I jump into the DLC.

Speaking of, playing as Gaige is so fun. Deathtrap does NOT fuck around. No joke, he'll beat _bosses_ *by himself* when he's got the right perks. All I have to do more often than not once I've summoned him is sit back and laugh.

Plus, I get a chuckle when she says "Boop!" when I snipe somebody's head off.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Beat the main story yesterday. Gonna take a small break from the game (because of Dishonored) and then level up my commando to 50 and do the you. will. die. seriously quest, which means also getting the trophy for completing all side quests. Im thinking of going for the platinum in this game. Love it so much. 

Gonna buy the DLC later, maybe even the season pass, we'll see. I haven't even downloaded mechromancer class yet, as i have yet to experience Maya and zer0, but will do, soon.


----------



## Gemmeadia

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Got the Season Pass yesterday, but I'm at least going to wait until I've beaten the main story with Gaige before I jump into the DLC.
> 
> Speaking of, playing as Gaige is so fun. Deathtrap does NOT fuck around. No joke, he'll beat _bosses_ *by himself* when he's got the right perks. All I have to do more often than not once I've summoned him is sit back and laugh.
> 
> Plus, I get a chuckle when she says "Boop!" when I snipe somebody's head off.



Playing 4 people multiplayer with 2 or 3 other people with Deathtraps is quite hilarious haha


----------



## ittoa666

Black_Sheep said:


> Beat the main story yesterday. Gonna take a small break from the game (because of Dishonored) and then level up my commando to 50 and do the you. will. die. seriously quest, which means also getting the trophy for completing all side quests. Im thinking of going for the platinum in this game. Love it so much.
> 
> Gonna buy the DLC later, maybe even the season pass, we'll see. I haven't even downloaded mechromancer class yet, as i have yet to experience Maya and zer0, but will do, soon.



If you're on xbox and you need help with terramorphous, just hit up hot buttpoop. I'll give you a hand.


----------



## Black_Sheep

ittoa666 said:


> If you're on xbox and you need help with terramorphous, just hit up hot buttpoop. I'll give you a hand.



I appreciate it, but unfortunately im on PS3, sorry.


----------



## ittoa666

Black_Sheep said:


> I appreciate it, but unfortunately im on PS3, sorry.



 Have some fun than, and make sure you have a partner.


----------



## Vinchester

I find the Pirate DLC quite underwhelming story-wise. But other than that it's a great theme with huge comedy and fun for co-op. 

I would love to play Gaige but I didnt preorder, and to this day I still can't bring myself to pay extra for one character lol.

Here's some fanart I made just to vent myself 
Welcome to PreOrderlands 2


----------



## Jake

got to 50 finally, along with getting the bee and the conference call to solo kill terramorphous I also have a gun that does 165 million critical damage now.


----------



## ittoa666

I still need the Conference Call. I can't find it. It drops off of the warrior, right? I've yet to see any orange's drop from him.


----------



## Bekanor

This afternoon I went to get a copy for my brother for his birthday and spent some time flirting with the cute EB Games girl, she hooked me up with the pre-order DLC for free. So I've got another gold key and the mechromancer for the low low price of being a schmooze for 20 minutes.

Of course she had to blow it all by mentioning her boyfriend, oh well free dlc is free dlc.


----------



## Jake

ittoa666 said:


> I still need the Conference Call. I can't find it. It drops off of the warrior, right? I've yet to see any orange's drop from him.


yeah he drops it, I got it after like 3 tries, along with the orange invader shield.

on a related note, conference call+bee= me killing terramorphous in 2 to 3 clips and less than a minute and a half..his loot drops are subpar though.

I think my favorite gun so far is still the gunarang that shits fun to use


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

The fuck is the bee?

Also, I haven't even hit 50 yet. Are you guys just playing _all the fucking time_, or leveling up faster via multiplayer? I've only ever played it by myself, and beating all the vanilla game missions only got me to the low 30s.


----------



## Jake

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The fuck is the bee?
> 
> Also, I haven't even hit 50 yet. Are you guys just playing _all the fucking time_, or leveling up faster via multiplayer? I've only ever played it by myself, and beating all the vanilla game missions only got me to the low 30s.


The bee is the amplify shield that adds 40k damage to your shots if your shield is full

as for leveling, I really havent been playing that much. at the end of playthrough one i was about level 30 and by the last mission of playthrough 2 I was already 50, I just kill everything I see, and do as many side missions as I can


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I hope I'm allowed to say this; if you guys have Twitter and you follow the president of Gearbox Software, he posts codes for golden shift keys really often for Xbox, Ps3 and Pc. Usually 6 a day or something, they only last about an hour though. It's really helpful. I got a second 10000+ rocket launcher for my gunzerker. Gunzerk all the rocket launchers!! 

His name is Randy Pitchford on Twitter.


----------



## Jake

levijaymz said:


> I hope I'm allowed to say this; if you guys have Twitter and you follow the president of Gearbox Software, he posts codes for golden shift keys really often for Xbox, Ps3 and Pc. Usually 6 a day or something, they only last about an hour though. It's really helpful. I got a second 10000+ rocket launcher for my gunzerker. Gunzerk all the rocket launchers!!
> 
> His name is Randy Pitchford on Twitter.


this 

although he tends to post at really random times alot, like 2am then 4pm and there will be one at 7pm et tomorrow as well 

except i tend to get shitty stuff from that chest, like terrible class mods and shields but hey I cant complain.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I got that rocket launcher and 2 surprisingly good bandit weapons.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Can the Warrior be farmed (ie does he respawn)?


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Yes.


----------



## ittoa666

Anyone else getting absolutely no orange drops from any boss?


----------



## Jake

ittoa666 said:


> Anyone else getting absolutely no orange drops from any boss?



In playthrough 1 I didnt get any, In playthrough 2 I got a few, but now that im in 2.5 i'm getting alot more, except from Doc Mercy he's a bitch and i've killed him at least 200 times now with no orange.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Tons of SHiFT codes for golden keys this weekend on the Borderlands facebook page, including one coming up in about ten minutes.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Here's the key code release schedule:

Borderlands 2 Golden Keys Incoming - Gearbox Software Community


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Looks like that huge update patch the other day nerfed the Bee a bit. Lame.

I hope they hurry up with the next DLC, and I hope that DLC raises the level cap. The lvl 50 achievement seems to imply that they're going to sooner or later, I just hope it's sooner.


----------



## ittoa666

Damn. No more instagib'ing any bosses.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Oh wow. I had just found an actual good version of The Bee a few days ago.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Yeah, I had only had my lvl 50 Bee for a couple days. Now that it's been nerfed, there are even some _bandits_ who I can't kill with one headshot from a high-level sniper rifle.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Now I have a question. Most people have heard of The Bee shield + The Conference Call shotgun equals Terramorphous dead in a matter of seconds. I have both of those, however my CC is slagged. So I shoot him with the CC, and he gets slagged, and my CC's damage is lowered because of the slag? I'm confused. I didn't think if I had slag against slag it would do reduced damage. Is that the reason? Slag on slag? I have yet to do a quarter damage because of it and it sucks royally. I can't switch to a gun fast enough to take advantage.


----------



## ittoa666

Now I have to get used to not killing everything instantly.  Thankfully, I kept a few choice shields. What's the rate on the bee now?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

For a lvl 50 Bee: "The patch decreased the amount of Amp Damage (by about 10k for a level 50 example), increased Recharge Delay (by 2 more seconds), and reduced Recharge Rate (by 7k)."


----------



## myrtorp

My friend got 10 golden keys after a update. Wierd. We have used 3 already!


----------



## ittoa666

Grand Moff Tim said:


> For a lvl 50 Bee: "The patch decreased the amount of Amp Damage (by about 10k for a level 50 example), increased Recharge Delay (by 2 more seconds), and reduced Recharge Rate (by 7k)."



 I was hoping they nerf'd the damage and rate, but delay, too?


----------



## Jake

I heard they nerfed the bee..lame, Thankfully mine was unusually strong in the first place and I already had a pistol that does 165 mil. damage hahah So nice to have random drops that do absurd amounts of damage. But black ops 2 kinda took over for bl2 anyway for me


----------



## ittoa666

Guess they haven't done it yet on 360. I got on yesterday and was killing everything.


----------



## Gemmeadia

How do you guys get to level 50? ive completed all the quests minus killing Terramorphus and Hyperious the Invincible and im at level 38. Im getting really sick of getting useless guns and pickups after doing everything and id like to try the good stuff :/


----------



## ittoa666

I just leveled doing as many missions as needed through both playthroughs. The last ten levels are a pain unless you hook up with some other players and mooch off of their missions. I've beaten the game 3 times on both playthoughs with my Siren.


----------



## Swyse

Gemmeadia said:


> How do you guys get to level 50? ive completed all the quests minus killing Terramorphus and Hyperious the Invincible and im at level 38. Im getting really sick of getting useless guns and pickups after doing everything and id like to try the good stuff :/



there are two modes to the game, the first one ends at about level 30 for the main quest line, and the the next mode true vault hunter mode, gets you from 30-50. If you don't have true vault hunter mode unlocked you missed some major story quest somehow. Did you kill the dragon thing?


----------



## Gemmeadia

ohhh thats what im not doing! yeah i only have the 2 level 50 bosses left (almost beat hyperious!). How do I switch to true vault hunter mode? that makes sense haha

EDIT: I forgot that I am equipped with Google before sending that question


----------



## Pooluke41

Go onto new game.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

The good news: the new DLC's out. I have it because I bought the DLC pass, but I know I'll be up all damned night if I start it now, so I'mma wait until the weekend.

The annoying news: I've gone and farmed The Warrior for four nights in a row now and I haven't gotten one single orange weapon drop. Fuckin' weak. I want conference call, not that bullshit Flak shotgun I got when I beat him at the end of the story mode.


----------



## SirMyghin

Whenever I think about that free copy of this that came with my vid card I am glad this thread exists. As it completely reminds me why I didn't want to play this game and gave the voucher away 

Farming? Fuck that.


----------



## Pooluke41

SirMyghin said:


> Whenever I think about that free copy of this that came with my vid card I am glad this thread exists. As it completely reminds me why I didn't want to play this game and gave the voucher away
> 
> Farming? Fuck that.



OLLIE MAD.

OLLIE CRUSH.

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

SirMyghin said:


> Whenever I think about that free copy of this that came with my vid card I am glad this thread exists. As it completely reminds me why I didn't want to play this game and gave the voucher away
> 
> Farming? Fuck that.


 
You don't _have_ to farm. It isn't part of the game's story or anything. It just something I personally do because I'm a loot whore.


----------



## ittoa666

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You don't _have_ to farm. It isn't part of the game's story or anything. It just something I personally do because I'm a loot whore.



Same her. We need to start a support group for this.


----------



## frogunrua

Just got this game yesterday for Ps3... Really digging it. My psn is tHeDamaManAeKdB if anyone wants to play co op.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Goddammit. There was another batch of codes for golden keys this weekend and I snagged a couple, and two consecutive times that I opened the chest I got fuckin' class mods. Stupid Borderlands. I already _have_ a great lvl 50 class mod that suits my playstyle perfectly, I don't want more. I want _guns_, motherfuckers! GUNS!

Sigh. the newest DLC is pretty entertaining, if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Murmel

Got it this weekend, must say it's really fun. Only lvl 16 so far though.


----------



## Murdstone

I've been crazy into this game the last few weeks. I'm currently at the cap just trying to farm for some crazy equipment. If I had Live I'd definitely try to play with some of you guys, that'd be fun.


----------



## Gemmeadia

True Vault Hunter is crazy hard! but some of the guns i have been getting are pretty awesome. Finally starting to get some decent weapons at lvl 42.


----------



## Mendez

So i was reading the bee was patched, but i think its PC only. At least on the ps3 version I can still kill the warrior in 5mins or so. Conference call farming has not been going well


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Mendez said:


> Conference call farming has not been going well



Same here. I gave up, haha.


----------



## Murdstone

Same boat. I must have killed him 75+ times so far, only resulting in the Impaler. I really hope they fix the clipping with the items, it's a pain seeing things stuck under the Warrior's body.


----------



## ittoa666

You know, I came across a random game where orange weapons were all over the ground. Grabbed at least 5 conference calls and some other choice guns.


----------



## Mendez

I've picked up two leech grenade mods and the flakker, but no conference call. It's awesome to see an orange drop. Of course its 10x more disappointing when its not what your looking for


----------



## Murdstone

I actually just picked up Thunderball Fists from him tonight. A piece of shit, of course.


----------



## Vinchester

The game has been fun but the DLCs (especially if you don't have a co-op gang) are quite a let down, especially story-wise.

I gave up BL2 for now because of the level cap AND the very limited item storage system. Oh and I gave up on Conference Call farming as well lol!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I have a Conference Call, however it's slagged. blah.


----------



## Gemmeadia

ittoa666 said:


> You know, I came across a random game where orange weapons were all over the ground. Grabbed at least 5 conference calls and some other choice guns.



I mightve been in the same game as you haha This level 50 guy just came out and dropped tons of orange level 50 guns and relics and i snatched as many as i could and he switched to his gunzerker and did the same thing. pretty awesome. Cant wait to use them. Im at level 46.


----------



## Murdstone

I just 1v1'd Terramorphous for the first time using only my purple weapons, since I still don't have anything notable that's orange. I also finally got an orange from the warrior today and it was the Flakker, that piece of shit


----------



## ittoa666

Gemmeadia said:


> I mightve been in the same game as you haha This level 50 guy just came out and dropped tons of orange level 50 guns and relics and i snatched as many as i could and he switched to his gunzerker and did the same thing. pretty awesome. Cant wait to use them. Im at level 46.



 That would be hilarious if it was the same game. Did a siren enter randomly?


----------



## Mendez

Murdstone said:


> I just 1v1'd Terramorphous for the first time using only my purple weapons, since I still don't have anything notable that's orange. I also finally got an orange from the warrior today and it was the Flakker, that piece of shit



Try to get the fibber, if your lucky you'll get a good one with high damage. Combine that with the bee and you'll have a temporary replacement for the conference call 

Hunted the conference call for 15 or so more hours....no luck


----------



## Gemmeadia

ittoa666 said:


> That would be hilarious if it was the same game. Did a siren enter randomly?



Yeah, thats who first dropped the weapons first I think haha. I tried to get my mic to work and all my audio cut out so I couldnt say anything :/ it was on PC


----------



## Murdstone

I've been farming the warrior for about an hour today, I got two oranges in a row. Flakker (again...) and the volcano, which I won't use. Maybe today is my lucky day.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

BUMP, because...

A) The new DLC, Hammerlock's Big Game Hunt, is out, and...

B) STILL no fucking level cap increase.

Seriously, wtf is even the point of me playing the new DLC without a goddamned cap increase? I'm already at 50. I can already get the best guns in the game, both unique/legendary ones _and_ high-level randomly generated ones. I make short work of everything but the raid bosses, which I can't play because I play singleplayer. 

Grumblegrumblegrumble.


----------



## Murdstone

You can solo every raid boss if you've got the right stuff. 

I on the other hand gave up legendary hunting and started on a mechromancer. The new DLC was short, but fun. I'm also pretty pissed that some of the coolest items in the game got completely nerfed and are now practically useless.


----------



## Rosal76

Hey guys/vault hunters, I know this thread is old but was wondering if this is happening to anyone else.

I was able to kill Terramorphous 5-7 times, solo, in playthrough 1 but, for the life of me, cannot kill him in playthrough 2. As many of you know, Terra- is leveled at 52 in both playthroughs. At first, I though I was using different tactics and just getting lucky in playthrough 1 but he seems to be tougher in playthrough 2, although, he's leveled at 52 in both. I keep thinking Gearbox released a patch that made him stronger but didn't change his on-screen level.

Has anyone else killed him in playthrough 1 but is having a hard time and/or has not been able to kill him in playthrough 2?


----------



## ittoa666

Killed him plenty of times on playthrough 2 with the bee and a conference call. 

Remember, the second time is meant for 4 level 50's.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Bump because epicness. 

UVHM is available!! (Ultimate Vault Hunter Mode) 
Pearlesent weapons now drop from loot midgets. I'll be sure to get those, I got ZERO in BL1. Also, E-tech Vault hunter relics. 

More ammo slot upgrade and storage upgrade in inventory. I don't know about bank. 

The level cap increase from 50 to 61.

Anybody get the UVHM yet? I'm waiting to get the 4 dlc's (A new one coming out, I think)

I'm so excited. 

EDIT: New character also. Kreig the Psycho. He is like the brick of BL1.


----------



## Rosal76

I just saw some footage of their new character, Krieg. He does look cool. The throwing dynamite thing reminds me of Tiny Tina with her fascination with explosives and all. 

It would be cool if Gearbox designed a Vault hunter in the form of a "midget Psycho", but then I guess things would be too hard for him to reach, jump, drive vehicles, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## ittoa666

I'd be cool with another Siren as dlc.....


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

ittoa666 said:


> I'd be cool with another Siren as dlc.....






Does that change your mind?


----------



## ittoa666

Of course not!  I'm just a huge siren fanboy. Wish they would just make Lillith playable so I can teleport people and things.


----------



## Rosal76

ittoa666 said:


> Wish they would just make Lillith playable so I can teleport people and things.



+1.

Teleport Terramorphous and the Warrior to Crawmerax's layer for all 3 to fight, kill the winner and then loot all of the weapons they drop.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Man, Ultimate Vault Hunder Mode does *NOT* fuck around. Jesus fucking Christ. I'm getting my ass handed to me left and right.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Well, Krieg the Psycho is available for DL now, but it _isn't_ included with the Season Pass and I'm not about to drop $10 just to be able to play as one new dude, so... looks like I'll just get to go without. Shame, I was looking forward to having an excuse to pick it up again.


----------



## Daf57

Hey - just found this thread! I know - the UVHM is crazy hard seems like. I've only been playing BL2 about a month or so but on the 2nd play through I elected to go ultimate and it seems like even the bad guys that are a couple levels below me are super hard to kill now. I got the season pass but haven't tried any of the DLCs yet. I'm not really a power player, just kind of struggle along - but I love the game - BL1 too.

Let me know what you think of playing with Krieg - seems really weird to play as a psycho!


----------



## jonajon91

Best thing for UVHM is slag. You get a X3 damage bonus and it lasts way longer. Every character has a skill somewhere in their trees do slag enemies so if you can spec for that you really are helping yourself out. Either that or you can just go quickly with the sham and the norfleet.

Oh, and just my two cent about krieg. He is one of most straight up fun characters I play. If you spec for melee and get a good roid shield, you really can get a change of pace. (plus there is an endgame skill called release the beast that knocks you back up to full health if you drop bellow 33% making you very hard to kill). Well worth the 800MSP.


----------



## Rosal76

Hey guys, just found out about the latest and last DLC for Borderlands 2. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhBSieZMbF8


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I'm getting it today. I don't know which character to start it with though.


----------



## jonajon91

Finished it a few hours ago. Best DLC yet.
The raid boss is a bit lackluster, but the story is stellar and even has a bit of a tearjerker at the end of it! 9/10


----------



## Daf57

I noticed this morning that Steam had downloaded/installed it - haven't gotten to play through it yet. I heard it was probably the best one yet!


----------



## Vinchester

My lv50 Mechromancer has trouble going through it solo on Ultimate VH mode  I'll probably need even better gear and/or co-op.

I'm quite happy with the DLC though. Many funny moments!


----------



## Rosal76

jonajon91 said:


> ... and even has a bit of a tearjerker at the end of it! 9/10



What happened???


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

Vinchester said:


> My lv50 Mechromancer has trouble going through it solo on Ultimate VH mode  I'll probably need even better gear and/or co-op.
> 
> I'm quite happy with the DLC though. Many funny moments!



I am using Gaige for UVHM and I'm getting completely destroyed.


----------



## Rosal76

I started UVHM mode with my Lv50 Commando and quit after a few missions. I don't think I can go any further without buying/downloading the level 51-61 level cap. 

Borderlands 2 level cap raise available now for a fee | Joystiq


----------



## flint757

I have the season pass so I get it for free, but charging for a limit to be raised seems incredibly ridiculous.


----------



## jonajon91

Rosal76 said:


> What happened???



spoilers
basically Tina cannot accept that roland and bloodwing are ... *ahem* elsewhere. and she snaps at the end.


----------



## Vinchester

Just finished the DLC. The best one of the four. Lots of good moments.

The loot at the end however is so disappointing. I got like two crappy blue loots and the orange one was Jack's mask (which everyone gets at the end of main game anyway.) Meh.

Can't believe it's 4 DLCs now. So far I only like Captain Scarlett (way too short) and this one.


----------



## Vostre Roy

jonajon91 said:


> Oh, and just my two cent about krieg. He is one of most straight up fun characters I play. If you spec for melee and get a good roid shield, you really can get a change of pace. (plus there is an endgame skill called release the beast that knocks you back up to full health if you drop bellow 33% making you very hard to kill). Well worth the 800MSP.


 
My Psycho is now level 47 and is doing some major damage (about 354k when in super mutant mode). It rarely takes more than 3 swings to kill any enemy (beside boss indeed) and you're always running into ennemies that flee from you, wich is pretty funny to see.

I got a skill to 5 (8 due to mods) that boost the melee attack by 400% but gives a 12% chance of self-inflicting damage. Kinda funny but frustrating when you swing yourself 3 time in a row and then fall on your knee ahahah. My girlfriend find it less fun when I began to rage "STOP HITTING YOURSELF DUMB....!" 

Also, "release the beast" does not only bring you to 100% health, it reduce the damages received, boost the melee attack and *bring the skillbar full once you go back to normal*. That means that you can trigger it, kill, kill, kill, kill, get back to normal, instantly get back to beast form, kill, kill, kill......

Favorite character so far. So freaking funny to play


----------



## jonajon91

Yeah I never spec into hitting yourself, but I find that specing into all the other melee damage bonuses, the right class mod, roid shield and a melee relic, I can kill an enemy in 1 or 2 hits only to be more powerfull with your shield down.
I also want to try the flame of the firehawk, but I have not got round to that yet.


----------



## Rosal76

Vostre Roy said:


> and you're always running into ennemies that flee from you, wich is pretty funny to see.



Wow, that's sounds pretty cool. Do the animal enemies run away also???


----------



## Vostre Roy

jonajon91 said:


> Yeah I never spec into hitting yourself, but I find that specing into all the other melee damage bonuses, the right class mod, roid shield and a melee relic, I can kill an enemy in 1 or 2 hits only to be more powerfull with your shield down.
> I also want to try the flame of the firehawk, but I have not got round to that yet.


 
Tried the Flame of the Firehawk when I was level 20 or so I treid it and didn,t bound with it at all, firstly because there's so many ennemies that are fire resistant, I don,t see it being the main skill tree



Rosal76 said:


> Wow, that's sounds pretty cool. Do the animal enemies run away also???


 
Nah, they just come to me and dies at my feet


----------



## Rosal76

Vostre Roy said:


> Nah, they just come to me and dies at my feet



Nice. I may have to try out Krieg. I watched a Youtube video of someone playing him and he (Krieg) tells Sir Hammerlock to shut up.  This is in the beginning where you hear Hammerlock over the echo log for the first time. I thought that was hilarious. I'm dying to hear what he says, if he does, to that "always stuck up, Patricia Tannis".


----------



## SenorDingDong

Started playing this on PC whenever I'm bored and stuck places. Much more enjoyable than it was on PS3. The game is infinitely smoother.


----------



## jonajon91

Well someone uploaded the soundtrack to youtube and the least I can say is that it is epic.
Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep (Music) - YouTube
Just check it out for yourselves.

---edit---

Slightly on topic. Would people like to see a duping thread on here. You just come on, say what good loot you have, what you are after and what platform you are on then find someone that wants your stuff / has stuff you want, meet up, dupe, say thank you on the forums. I could set it up and add a quick tutorial on how to dupe.
Could be great because I know some people do not have time to farm for awesome look and there are lots of things that I want, but cant find. But is it worth having two threads for borderlands?


----------



## MFB

Just an FYI - this is on sale from Xbox Live for $10 today only, so if you - like myself - haven't bought it already, this is the best/cheapest you'll find it for a while


----------



## SenorDingDong

Borderlands GOTY, Borderlands 2, and Borderlands 2 Season Pass = $21.


Amazon.com: Borderlands Bundleganza [Download]: Video Games


(Yes, this includes the level cap raise.)
((Also, all characters [Mechro and Psycho] are $5))


----------



## flint757

oooh thanks for posting. I may finally be able to ditch my PS3 copy now. I already bought Borderlands 1 for PC though.  All well.


----------



## SenorDingDong

flint757 said:


> oooh thanks for posting. I may finally be able to ditch my PS3 copy now. I already bought Borderlands 1 for PC though.  All well.



Not a problem, duder. 

Just gift it to someone--that's what I did. Or, you can sell the code to someone for like $5. It's now legal on eBay. You can then email them the code, or mail them a letter with it.


----------



## flint757

I'll probably just give it away.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm having a bit of a rough time of things with Krieg. His skill is ....ing AWESOME so far, especially with a good melee shield and artifact, but it's only useful once I'm nearly ....ing dead. When I try to play how I normally play, the lack of any skill upgrades that do very much to make guns more effective like the other characters have (Anarchy Stacks ftw) means I really have to alter my playing style to be successful with him.


----------



## Tommy

Can't believe I never played this game until now. My last week has been consumed by it. 

Just got all the DLC and I'm pretty stoked to play the Tiny Tina DLC.


----------



## Daf57

Krieg was half price on Amazon so I got it and the Mechromancer pack - both for $9.99 - haven't tried either yet but will soon! 

Thomaskimo - if you haven't alreadyhttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/thomaskimo.html grab Borderlands (1) GOTY - it's really good, too. In some ways I still like it better.


----------



## jonajon91

jonajon91 said:


> Well someone uploaded the soundtrack to youtube and the least I can say is that it is epic.
> Tiny Tina's Assault on Dragon Keep (Music) - YouTube
> Just check it out for yourselves.
> 
> ---edit---
> 
> Slightly on topic. Would people like to see a duping thread on here. You just come on, say what good loot you have, what you are after and what platform you are on then find someone that wants your stuff / has stuff you want, meet up, dupe, say thank you on the forums. I could set it up and add a quick tutorial on how to dupe.
> Could be great because I know some people do not have time to farm for awesome look and there are lots of things that I want, but cant find. But is it worth having two threads for borderlands?



Bump for my idea


----------



## Aevolve

I'm having loads of fun with my hellborn Krieg playthrough... Feels crazy to just recklessly charge into absolutely everything, it's great.


----------



## Rosal76

thomaskimo said:


> Can't believe I never played this game until now. My last week has been consumed by it.
> 
> Just got all the DLC and I'm pretty stoked to play the Tiny Tina DLC.



Don't forget about the first Borderlands. That game and its DLC's are just as awesome. Lots of hidden weapon caches everywhere. Midget Psychos celebrating Christmas around a tree. Way too awesome.


----------



## ittoa666

And you get to play as Lillith. That's all the reason you need to play the first one.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Lillith was so overpowered and broken, hahaha. Even moreso than Gaige in BL2. Using her was almost like cheating. I loved it.


----------



## Rosal76

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Lillith was so overpowered and broken, hahaha. Even moreso than Gaige in BL2. Using her was almost like cheating. I loved it.



Grand Moff, I'd have to disagree with Lilith being the easiest to play in the campaign. I'd have to go with Roland being the easist. There were many times where I just threw out his turret and did not have to fire a single shot and/or fire my weapons very little because the turret did most of the killing. 

Lilith was the easiest to kill Crawmerax, though. I'm so glad I started with her instead one of the other 3 Vault hunters.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Turrets are cool, I guess, but I'll take invulnerability and near-instant health regeneration any day of the week.

Turrets seem kinda lame, looking back. I got so used to Gaige and her skill that it seemed almost annoying that the turrets just stayed in one place instead of following me and fuc_k_ing everybody up, haha.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Okay, I got that top-tier skill for Krieg (the one that instantly refills your health and skill meter) and started using Law & Order together, and I'm no longer having any difficulties with him. I'm just running around pistol-whipping everyone to death, including Handsome Jack himself in the final battle. Good times.


----------



## Tommy

I played the first one and that's how I got hooked. A friend of mine had it and I played till about level 25-30. Maybe one of these days I'll go back and play the first one. Right now I'm having a blast with Gaige. Probably try out Kreig sometime this weekend.


----------



## MFB

Started my first playthrough earlier as Zero, and god damn is he tough to use. Snipers are worthless in the beginning since your accuracy is so abysmal, so you have to pour skill points into that at the same time as your melee to make both of them worth using. His skill is good since you deal a ton of damage while cloaked (or at least I do currently) but his class has a decent curve to it and is probably recommended if you want to do a sort of hardcore mode.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Came across an interesting graphical glitch today...


----------



## SenorDingDong

MFB said:


> Started my first playthrough earlier as Zero, and god damn is he tough to use. Snipers are worthless in the beginning since your accuracy is so abysmal, so you have to pour skill points into that at the same time as your melee to make both of them worth using. His skill is good since you deal a ton of damage while cloaked (or at least I do currently) but his class has a decent curve to it and is probably recommended if you want to do a sort of hardcore mode.



What are you playing on (PC/PS3/360)? I actually spent the first half of the game sniping because it was so much _easier_, and more accurate early on. But I'm on my PC this time around...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I always end up doing a ton of sniping no matter what character I'm playing is, and no matter how high or low my level is. The only thing that changes from character to character is what I do once the enemy has closed the gap, haha.


----------



## Pooluke41

Just restarted as Maya with Jakke as Salvador.

Oh dear god Maya is a walking cannon of elemental butt-munching evil.


----------



## MFB

SenorDingDong said:


> What are you playing on (PC/PS3/360)? I actually spent the first half of the game sniping because it was so much _easier_, and more accurate early on. But I'm on my PC this time around...



I'm on 360


----------



## SenorDingDong

MFB said:


> I'm on 360



That might explain it then. Sniping on PC is just so ....ing smooth, I hardly use any other weapons if I can help it.


----------



## flint757

I find shooting on consoles so ....ing hard compared to PC in general. 

Grant it my main gaming machine is my PC so I'm more familiar with the layout.


----------



## SenorDingDong

It just feels so inaccurate, the toggles have so little sensitivity.

One of my buddies is a PC gamer as well, and he uses a ....ing 360 controller. I'm always like "...why?"


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I use a 360 for some games on my PC, but that's just for like... platformers and shit. Deffo not shooters, haha. Keybaord and mouse suck shit for playing, say, Assassins Creed or GRID, but using anything but KB&M for shooters just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

SOoooo I've had the Tiny Tina DLC since release day, and I still haven't even started it. Why? Because I have this habit of starting the game over from the beginning with a new character every time a new DLC comes out, and not doing the DLC until I've done every mission from the vanilla game AND the other DLC before starting on it.

I think I have a problem.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Okay, Krieg is officially the new Lilith. As long as I can activate my skill at the right time each time, I'm pretty much immortal.


----------



## Rosal76

Grand Moff Tim said:


> SOoooo I've had the Tiny Tina DLC since release day, and I still haven't even started it. Why? Because I have this habit of starting the game over from the beginning with a new character every time a new DLC comes out, and not doing the DLC until I've done every mission from the vanilla game AND the other DLC before starting on it.
> 
> I think I have a problem.



Don't you already have a Borderlands 2 character who is already leveled up to use in the Tiny Tina campaign???


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Of course. A couple, in fact. The new DLC just gives me an excuse to start ANOTHER one.


----------



## ittoa666

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Okay, Krieg is officially the new Lilith. As long as I can activate my skill at the right time each time, I'm pretty much immortal.



Consider me intrigued...





But he's still not a hot chick.


----------



## Rosal76

FOOLS!!! Everyone says that this character is better to play and this character has this special ability, etc, etc, etc. Bah!!!  

The best and most dangerous character in the Borderlands universe is Marcus Kincaid. Can you imagine the destruction he can cause with all those weapons he already has. His special ability would be..., he accepts weapon refunds on himself. Instead of driving around in a Runner, Monster, Lancer or whatever, he drives a bus filled with all sorts of weapons. He can just drive into Terramorpheus.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Man. Krieg + Captain Blade's Rapier AR + The Rough Rider shield = holyshitlololol.

Good times. Good times.


----------



## MFB

Now up to level ...14, maybe 15 with Zer0, and once you get your accuracy with snipers up and your melee worth using, that shit is devastating. I get bored of sniping in games where there's lots of enemies, especially quick moving ones like in BL so usually I'll take out about 3 from a distance, one or two while closing the gap, then pistol/melee the rest up close and man it's a hoot.

BUT FUCK FIGHTING THE W4RD3N AND ALL HIS ....ING STUPID ROBOTS


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Corrosive weapons are your friend where robots are concerned.


----------



## MFB

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Corrosive weapons are your friend where robots are concerned.



My shield WAS corrosive but I changed it not too long ago since I started getting better shields, and all my weapons are fire-based which for some reason robots are resistant to? Maybe because of the metal housing but uh, electricity should over-load their circuits, fire should melt wiring and heat housing, corrosive should melt ...everything, so they should be weak to most things.


----------



## jonajon91

I remember on playthrough one the first time, I got an awesome corrosive shotgun from the warden and went straight through the tundra express to wilhelm (before he got buffed in a patch) and annihilated him! I wondered what all the fuss was about, I think roland was still telling me to leave when angel told me I had killed him!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

MFB said:


> My shield WAS corrosive but I changed it not too long ago since I started getting better shields, and all my weapons are fire-based which for some reason robots are resistant to? Maybe because of the metal housing but uh, electricity should over-load their circuits, fire should melt wiring and heat housing, corrosive should melt ...everything, so they should be weak to most things.



A corrosive shield (assuming you mean a spike-type or nova shield) won't do you any good except in melee situations, and since the W4rD3N and most robots stick with ranged attacks, it won't be particularly helpful. Actual corrosive weapons are much more useful. I think they don't actually start turning up too often until a bit higher in level, though, so you might just be SOL.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

jonajon91 said:


> I remember on playthrough one the first time, I got an awesome corrosive shotgun from the warden and went straight through the tundra express to wilhelm (before he got buffed in a patch) and annihilated him! I wondered what all the fuss was about, I think roland was still telling me to leave when angel told me I had killed him!



Even after the buff he's still a pretty big pushover if you have the right weapon. I just use the unique corrosive pistol you get from Tiny Tina's side quests and hang back while taking potshots, and it's still stupid easy.


----------



## st2012

New Borderlands 2 DLC, Level Cap Increase Coming This Fall - IGN

Looks like there's a lot more content on the way.


----------



## Sofos

jonajon91 said:


> I remember on playthrough one the first time, I got an awesome corrosive shotgun from the warden and went straight through the tundra express to wilhelm (before he got buffed in a patch) and annihilated him! I wondered what all the fuss was about, I think roland was still telling me to leave when angel told me I had killed him!



i managed to rape Wilhelm. I had a grenade that homes in on the target, then explodes into multiple smaller grenades, all dealing corrosive damage. Threw 4 of them really fast, then ran like a motherfvcker. Knocked him below 10% health, finished him from a distance with my electric sniper that shoots in bursts.

That friggin bird boss was WAY harder, but so far, W4rD3N was by far the hardest.


----------



## Joose

Just downloaded Tiny Tina's Assault On Dragon Keep; excited, it looks awesome.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Joose said:


> Just downloaded Tiny Tina's Assault On Dragon Keep; excited, it looks awesome.



It's pretty easily the most amusing of the DLCs so far, though it didn't add any new loot that struck my fancy like some of the others did.


----------



## Joose

^As long as it's fun, I'm happy.

Forgot my HD crashed before I put everything on the Cloud. So when I put Borderlands in, I had to start over. 10 levels to go before I can play the DLC.


----------



## Daf57

Just finished complete playthrough of 3rd character - did Axton, Zero and Gaige so far and you know what? I have yet, *even with Borderlands 1*, to have ever even seen a Pearlesent.  Man! I know they are a bit rare but I think the odds would actually be higher to have never seen one at this point. 

Enjoy the game tho, and will probably wet myself when I finally do get one!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

You'll never see a pearlescent on the first playthrough with one character. Hell, you'll barely see and oranges, and only a handful of purples. You've got to do AT LEAST a second playthrough on the harder difficulty before you'll start seeing them.


----------



## Daf57

Sorry - when I said complete playthrough I meant through the 2nd as well as most of the DLCs. That's what's so weird! I've seen a few orange and purple - just no pearls.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

They're most likely to be dropped by legendary loot midgets, so if you can find some of those, you can increase your chances of nabbing a pearlescent.


----------



## Daf57

Ah, good tip, thanks! I do run into those occasionally - maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Apparently there's also a chance that they'll be prizes at the slot machine in the Tiny Tina DLC.


----------



## Daf57

Nice! Haven't played that DLC yet, got it in the season pass but haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## Rosal76

Daf57 said:


> ... so far and you know what? I have yet, *even with Borderlands 1*, to have ever even seen a Pearlesent.  Man! I know they are a bit rare but I think the odds would actually be higher to have never seen one at this point.



Brother, let me tell you how difficult it was for me to find them. In the first Borderlands game, I have a:

Level 69 Lilith.

Level 69 Mordecai.

Level 69 Brick.

Level 46 Roland. I had to stop playing because Borderlands 2 came out. 

Have killed Crawmerax +30 times...

I did all of that and no lie, I have only found 3 Pearlescent weapons and...... they all sucked and I went straight to the vending machines to sell them. 

From what I know from other players who find/own lots of them (Pearlescent weapons) is that they...

Form groups and go kill high level enemies over and over, for hours. The more people, the higher the chance of them finding Pearlescents. Crawmerax being the most popular because he drops a lot of weapons when he dies.

Lilith has a mod that gives a small percentage of enemies dropping rare weapons. This does work, as Crawmerax has dropped some really good weapons for me while having this mod on. If you have 4 Sirens all having this mod, I can imagine the Pearlescents will be more common to that group.

I eventually didn't care anymore as the Orange weapons I found was adequate enough to kill anyone in the Borderlands game and its 4 DLC's with ease.


----------



## Daf57

Thanks, man! 



Rosal76 said:


> I eventually didn't care anymore as the Orange weapons I found was adequate enough to kill anyone in the Borderlands game and its 4 DLC's with ease.



Agreed - I've come across a lot of good weapons that have more than done the job needed. It's now, with so many hours into the game, become a crusade to get at least one Pearl.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Hell, more often than not I've found randomized purple weapons that are better than the lion's share of the orange weapons I've found. The high-level unique weapons all seem to have abilities that are highly specific and only really good for certain playstyles or situations, so if you don't use those playstyles or find yourself in those situations very often, they're pretty useless for anything other than making a quick buck.

On that note: I found a random Torgue shotgun (I don't think it's even purple. Probably just blue) while halfway through the main story on my second playthrough with Krieg, and now I'm done with the main story AND three of the four DLC and I have yet to find another shotgun, unique or otherwise, with better stats. Such is life, when randomized loot is involved.


----------



## jonajon91

For me, all you need are; sandhawk(s), double penetrating unkempt harrold(s), norfleet(s), corrosive bee shield, sham shield and a moxie weapon for healing


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I roll with Krieg equipped with a Bee, the Rapier (200% melee ftw), a melee mod, and whatever the best sniper, shotgun, and corrosive weapon I can find are (a corrosive Loaded Dahlminator at the moment). That way I can whittle away at dudes from a distance, but then charge in and .... their shit up once they lower my health enough to activate Krieg's uber abilities.

EDIT: I also use a melee/action skill cooldown relic, and carry a health regen mod just in case, and a shield for boosting melee of some sort (like the captain blade shield that adds explosions to melee), for if I feel like ....ing shit up with melee even MORE. Good times.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I got a pearl a week ago. Other than that, I'm completely burnt out on this game. :/


----------



## Joose

Went into the Tiny Tina DLC at level 25, died trying to take down a skeleton with a bow and arrow, with my most powerful corrosive weapon; left. I see why Level 30 is recommended.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Haha. I didn't know there even was a recommended level for starting it. I think i was nearing 50 when I first went in, so I didn't really have a hard time of it in the early goings. Shit gets real in the tower, though.


----------



## Joose

I bet it's gonna be awesome. How much gameplay did you get out of it?


----------



## Vostre Roy

Grand Moff Tim said:


> the Rapier (200% melee ftw)


 
.... I need this. Holy crap that would rape.

Edit: Saw in wich DLC it was in, will try and get it this weekend.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Joose said:


> I bet it's gonna be awesome. How much gameplay did you get out of it?



I made a weekend of it, playing mostly in the evenings. Not a ton of gameplay in total, but it was a solid way to spend Friday and Saturday evening.


----------



## ittoa666

On the topic of pearlescents....I've killed crawmerax upwards of 200+ times, and I've only gotten 2 pearl drops, and they were terrible.


----------



## Mendez

Not sure how many times I've killed crawmerax, but i never got one....

On the other hand, my brother killed him less and got 2


----------



## Rosal76

Mendez said:


> Not sure how many times I've killed crawmerax, but i never got one....



You might have a chance of finding one in Lockdown Palace (the prison) led by Mr. Shank. This is where I found my first Pearlecent in a weapons cache but it sucked. Make sure you play on playthrough 2.5, though.


----------



## Mendez

I made sure to do it in playthrough 2.5 

I did a couple runs of the prison on 2.5, but it was mainly just to beat the dlc and get to crawmerax...maybe I should play it again. I enjoyed borderlands 1 so much. I've yet to play any DLC on BL2, although I might play the tiny tina DLC soon.


----------



## Rosal76

Mendez said:


> I enjoyed borderlands 1 so much. I've yet to play any DLC on BL2, although I might play the tiny tina DLC soon.


 
I have the same attitude towards the two games. I love the original Borderlands and played all of its DLC's but have not played any of the DLC's for Borderlands 2. I would like to but with Grand Theft Auto 5 coming out soon.  That and I think I'm just burnt out on the Borderlands universe for the time being. I would like to go back to the original game and level up my 45 Roland to 69 and be done with.


----------



## Mendez

Burnt out is right 

I've maxed out my lilith (69) and maya (well before the new level cap increase in BL2). Lilith was so amazing, and my arsenal of smg's 

Guess it's time to distract my self from borderlands, then come back later when it's fresh again


----------



## Sam MJ

Any idea when this is going to be released as a GOTY edition with all the DLCs?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Sam MJ said:


> Any idea when this is going to be released as a GOTY edition with all the DLCs?



They aren't quite done with all the DLC/updates yet, so it's a bit too early to say.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Godfvckingdammit, I've once again fallen victim to my biggest complaint about BL2: The buggy as shit vending machine interface. I don't know if it's as wonky on console as it is on PC, but if I had a pearlescent for every time I've clicked on one thing and it sold something _else_, I'd never have any reason to loot farm. It's only a minor annoyance when I notice it right when it happens, but when I don't notice until I've left the machine UI, done some questing, then tried to equip a gun that's no longer there, I fly into a Krieg-worthy rage. I'm usually not lucky enough for it to still be in the "buy back" section of the nearest vending machine, either.

RIP, badass corrosive E-Tech Loaded Dahlminator. You shall be sorely missed.


----------



## Daf57

Damn! I've suspected the same happening to me a few times (on PC version) but was never really sure as I wouldn't notice the item gone until down the road a bit.  

I did read more grumbling about this on the Gearbox forum so it must be a common issue.


----------



## Mendez

It definitely happens on consoles as well, or at least on the ps3. It is one of the most annoying things when your selling loot that's just taking up space and then bam you sell some of the badass weapons your using. I became pretty paranoid after the first time, so I try to keep track of my weapons after selling things....


----------



## Aevolve

Sorry about your dahlminator man. 

The most irritating bug I've encountered is that infinite scroll when you're trying to sell things out of your inventory-
It happens constantly, and I don't know why they didn't fix it with the latest hotfix. You'll try to scroll down through and it'll either scroll backwards or just cycle between the top and bottom weapons of your inventory.


----------



## Joose

I have not had these bugs you guys are talking about. Nor did I when I first played through last year. Sounds like I really need to hope I never do either.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Yeah, I've had the infinite scroll bug plenty of times, too, _especially_ when trying to swap items between the Sanctuary safe and my inventory.


Unrelated annoyance: The goddamned moving floor section in the dungeon/tower crawl part of Tina Tina's DLC. I swear to christ, I must've wasted nearly $5 million on respawns from getting crushed against the ceiling to make it through that stupid fvcking thing. On my first playthrough I made it past on my first try, but this time I took me nearly ten minutes of trying. Shit sucks.


----------



## Daf57

Saw this on the Gearbox forum - pretty interesting to put a face to the voice. Hope this is not a repost...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Man. Ultimate Vault Hunter mode does NOT fvck around. I was just barely able to beat Captain Flynt. I might have to re-roll Krieg's skill tree to see if something else will work better.


----------



## Daf57

Ha ha - just went through the same thing with Zero and Flynt in UVH mode - I was level 36 and he was 37 but you would have thought he was 45 the way my shots had little to no effect on him. I finally got him by just finding a spot up on the platform with the ammo vending machine and sniping - took forever!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Shit dude, my Krieg's at lvl 55 and I still struggled mightily. I don't even want to think about how hard UVH mode would be at 36.


----------



## Daf57

Ha ha! Yeah I thought about that after I posted ... damn, he's probably on 2.5 playthrough already!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Ultimate Vault Hunter _is_ playthrough 2.5. _True_ Vault Hunter is playthrough 2. With Krieg all kitted out from playthrough 1, I was able to breeze my way through TVH mode. I just started UVH with him today, though, and it's... rough, haha.


----------



## Daf57

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Ultimate Vault Hunter _is_ playthrough 2.5. _True_ Vault Hunter is playthrough 2



 ack! I didn't realize that! Ah ... I have much to learn about this game I'm afraid!


----------



## Mendez

I was under the impression that UVH was playthrough 3....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Yeah, 2.5 is pretty much the third playthrough, but 2.5 is a term held over from BL1.


----------



## Mendez

Well, what I meant was that TVH had a 2.5 once you beat it, so that's why I thought that UVH was play through 3. Either way, that bitch is hard


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Oh yeah, that could be it. I think you're right. And yes, either way, the difficulty is ball-crushing.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Went through a couple of mission in Scarlett's DLC and found the Rapier. Great addition to the arsenal. Went for some more mission and found this: Legendary Psycho - Borderlands Wiki - Walkthroughs, Weapons, Classes, Character builds, Enemies, DLC and more!

NIPPLE SALAD!


----------



## Aevolve

Vostre Roy said:


> Went for some more mission and found this:
> NIPPLE SALAD!



So beyond jealous. Does it only drop in the DLC?


----------



## Vostre Roy

Aevolve said:


> So beyond jealous. Does it only drop in the DLC?


 
According to the wiki, it should drop in the regular game since Krieg was added


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

God. Fvcking. Dammit.

I just ragequit the game for the first time in ages. I was fighting W4RD3N (yay!) on playthrough 3 (yippee!), and every fvcking time he constructed anything, he constructed two fvcking super badasses. Then, as if that wasn't making things hard enough, after one of the MANY times I died, when I walked around the corner from the spawn point to start attacking again, HE HAD TOTALLY FvCKING DISAPPEARED. They wanted me to go clear the fvck back to the Dust, get a car AGAIN, and make my way through the Bloodshot Stronghold AGAIN, to get to the W4RD3N and fight him AGAIN. Him and the super badasses he kept constructing.

Might be the hair that broke the camel's back with regards to trying to solo my way through UVH mode. Shit's just not happening. Time to find a new game to play, I guess. Shame.


----------



## Daf57

Double badasses!!! That sucks! But take a break and get back in there!! Roland needs you!


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

So, a few days ago. Borderlands 2 was announced for the PS Vita.  

Time to do it all again!!


----------



## flavenstein

Grand Moff Tim said:


> God. Fvcking. Dammit.
> Might be the hair that broke the camel's back with regards to trying to solo my way through UVH mode. Shit's just not happening. Time to find a new game to play, I guess. Shame.



Don't give up! What you can do (if you have the Torgue DLC) is to farm Pete's bar brawl missions on normal or TVHM until you have 613 Torgue tokens (~1-2 hours), then go to the Torgue vending machines until you find a Double Penetrating Unkempt Harold in the item of the day (~15 min). This thing coupled with a reliable slag dealer makes UVHM way more playable solo.


----------



## Daf57

^ Interesting you post that. I just started the Torgue DLC and did the bar brawl like 50 times to get 613 tokens - but I never saw a Unkempt Harold in there - I ended getting a Flakker that sucked as the accuracy was .5. 

But the brawl is pretty fun so I guess I'll keep trying for something good in there.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

flavenstein said:


> Don't give up! What you can do (if you have the Torgue DLC) is to farm Pete's bar brawl missions on normal or TVHM until you have 613 Torgue tokens (~1-2 hours), then go to the Torgue vending machines until you find a Double Penetrating Unkempt Harold in the item of the day (~15 min). This thing coupled with a reliable slag dealer makes UVHM way more playable solo.



Huh. Interesting idea. I suppose a token from a brute on Normal will be worth just as much as a token from a brute on UVH, so perhaps I'll give that a shot. I'd mop the fvcking floor in Pete's bar with my uber-Krieg .


----------



## jonajon91

The flacker is one of the worst Legendaries. The unkemped harrold is one of the best, If it has the double penetrating prefix it fires twice as many shots per trigger pull making it crazy useful. It is also explosive so it is not weak against certain enemies.

---edit---

Hows everyone finding digistruct peak?


----------



## Tommy

jonajon91 said:


> The flacker is one of the worst Legendaries. The unkemped harrold is one of the best, If it has the double penetrating prefix it fires twice as many shots per trigger pull making it crazy useful. It is also explosive so it is not weak against certain enemies.
> 
> ---edit---
> 
> Hows everyone finding digistruct peak?



Digistruct peak is kinda fun. A buddy and I went to OP 3 and almost made it to 4 then we died.  probably this weekend we will try to get further but the overpowered weapons are awesome. Too bad all my nice gear is getting phased out. Kinda sucks that all my legendaries are becoming worthless. 

The DPUH is an awesome weapon, I prefer sand hawks for my siren but the unkept harold is amazing.


----------



## jonajon91

Tommy said:


> Digistruct peak is kinda fun. A buddy and I went to OP 3 and almost made it to 4 then we died.  probably this weekend we will try to get further but the overpowered weapons are awesome. Too bad all my nice gear is getting phased out. Kinda sucks that all my legendaries are becoming worthless.
> 
> The DPUH is an awesome weapon, I prefer sand hawks for my siren but the unkept harold is amazing.



Yeah the first two (I might be able to do the third) can be done with the norfleet and the sham. I have not had too much time to mess about on it because I have been leveling a gunzerker (level 54 ATM). Just got him a rough rider and an unkempt harold, but then I get to 61 I have a double penetrating one waiting in my bank


----------



## jonajon91

Hyperious is kicking my ass!

I just spent the last 1 1/2 hours trying to solo him with my 61 siren and I keep getting so close. I use the immolate trick to get his health to between 1/2 and 2/3 before his shield goes up. Then I just smash him with the sandhawk and the bee until he goes rage. At that point he just keeps on doing double novas and I don't have time to shoot him because I am always getting my health back with the rubi. I literally got him right to the end of his health. Imagine where it says "63: hyperious the invincible", that takes up about 1/4 of his health bar. Well I got his health down to the "6" before he downed me. Just fawk


----------



## Tommy

Just got passed OP8. Holy crap is it hard. I pretty had to farm a Bee shield for every OP level. The last boss of Digistruct is insane. I can't even imagine the raid bosses.


----------



## jonajon91

^ what class?


----------



## Tommy

I did it with my siren. Did it all with lvl 72 gear except grabbing a bee every couple of levels.


----------



## Bekanor

I started again in TVHM a few days ago. I should have done the DLC stuff in first playthrough to get my level up a bit beforehand because at level 37, this game hates me a lot.


----------



## flavenstein

Yeah the jumps in difficulty between playthroughs is intense. In normal mode I could get away with using Green rarity weapons, but it TVHM I had to farm chests every couple levels or so. Replaying the final boss in normal is a good way to get some exp and some good weapons before starting TVHM


----------



## Daf57

When I started the 2.5 play through I chose Ultimate, it was brutal. I couldn't kill a thing. Even a regular psychos who were only 1 level above took almost all my ammo to kill. Granted I had crap for weapons. I had to go back to True mode for now.

On another rant - I mentioned before I had never seen a Pearl - well at 2.5 on a Zero build the only purple I've seen is from the shift codes - the only orange I have is I had to spend hours in Pete's bar to get 615 tokens to get! I need better gear! I'm still using some white shield for glob's sake! Grrrrr ... it's fun tho!


----------



## jonajon91

^ what platform are you playing? I might be able to give you some better gear.

On another note, tomorrow will be the first day in months that borderlands leaves the disk tray, GTA V pre-ordered!


----------



## Daf57

Hey hey! Got a Bee shield today! Woohoo!!  Now I see what you guys are talking about - it's awesome! That and my Unkempt Harold are making things a bit easier!


----------



## Mendez

I was playing Tiny Tina's DLC a couple days ago and one of those tree monsters dropped the Bee, it was higher lvl than mine. So that was convinient 

Bee+the fibber (well mine at least, its pretty strong just have to shoot the ground instead of the enemies lol) = things dying within seconds.


----------



## Daf57

I just heard a rumor over on the Gearbox forums that Krieg was Tiny Tina's dad!


----------



## Tommy

Daf57 said:


> I just heard a rumor over on the Gearbox forums that Krieg was Tiny Tina's dad!



I heard that rumor too. Would be pretty cool but I don't think it's gonna happen. It would solve a lot of Krieg's ramblings talking about "her".


----------



## Daf57

Just finished the Tiny Tina DLC - very disappointed in the loot drop at the end.  That was a hard fought journey, the drop should be a lot better. Got cash and eridium only. 

Anyone else get robbed at the end?


----------



## Tommy

Hey guys, who's all doing the Loot Hunt that they have going on? For those who don't know Gearbox is giving away in game and real life loot. 100% Legendary drops for certain weapons and chances at real life prizes and cash. I think it's pretty awesome. It's 4 weeks long and we're two days in.

Click here for a LOOTSPLOSION!!!


----------



## Daf57

No - I haven't even had a chance to look at it. But it sounds like a lot of fun. I'm seeing a lot of posts on the GB forum about it.

Are you doing it? How's it going? So far I've heard about a custom Gwen's Head and a Hornet being given out. I think Capt Flint is next for a Thunderfist?


----------



## jonajon91

Captain flint was dropping a 'three dog' shotgun.


----------



## Daf57

That's cool but kind of odd - isn't that the shotty Reeth drops in the assassin quest?


----------



## jonajon91

Yeah, they all have subtle upgrades as well, this one had a faster reload and a larger clip. Also, all dahl pistols have had permanent upgrades as well.


----------



## Daf57

That's cool! I just signed up, I guess I'll try the remaining targets. So do you use an exising character or create a new one? I'm looking for the rules now ...

EDIT - looks like you just play what you got.


----------



## Tommy

Yeah, I've been playing my Siren at OP8. 

It has been a lot of fun. I'm glad that Gearbox is doing something like this. It's a nice way to breathe life into a game that has been out this long.

Though I'm kinda bummed about today though. Having to kill Rouf for a legendary that he already drops. I was hoping for something weird and out there. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Daf57

here's a peek at the new DLC *TK Baha's Blood Harvest*

Borderlands 2 Headhunter DLC: TK Baha's Bloody Harvest Commentary - IGN Video

Looks like they are going to be $2.99 each - not bad!


----------



## wankerness

Tommy said:


> Just got passed OP8. Holy crap is it hard. I pretty had to farm a Bee shield for every OP level. The last boss of Digistruct is insane. I can't even imagine the raid bosses.



Sounds awful. I think I'll just stick with not buying that particular "upgrade." I love the game up until UVHM, at which point it stops being fun for solo characters that don't have slag tacked onto their skills (it's fun on my gunzerker/siren, awful on assassin/mechromancer, seems like it might be awful on psycho too). It's fine on coop too but I hate playing with randoms and most of my friends are tired of the game.


----------



## Tommy

wankerness said:


> Sounds awful. I think I'll just stick with not buying that particular "upgrade." I love the game up until UVHM, at which point it stops being fun for solo characters that don't have slag tacked onto their skills (it's fun on my gunzerker/siren, awful on assassin/mechromancer, seems like it might be awful on psycho too). It's fine on coop too but I hate playing with randoms and most of my friends are tired of the game.



I mostly play solo and once you get used to OP8 it's not bad at all. Kinda like going from TVHM to UVM. It's still really fun but you do have to be good at the game to survive at all.


----------



## Daf57

I've been playing the Loot challenge and it's kind of fun but the loot is not all that. Cheers to GB for the idea but I wish the loot was a bit more along the lines of Pearls or completely new items. I've usually already got a Hornet or Gub so it's not that big of a treat - the buffs on the guns are not enough to make them that desirable to me.


----------



## Tommy

Yeah, I have to agree the loot hasn't been fantastic.. I'm really hoping for them to start putting out better guns as drops. Like Norfleets, that would be amazing. Or Unkempt Harolds, I'd love an easier way to get a good one instead of doing the Torgue vending machines.


----------



## Daf57

Tommy said:


> Or Unkempt Harolds, I'd love an easier way to get a good one instead of doing the Torgue vending machines.



Farm Savage Lee for the Harrold! He has a much higher drop rate. I've been farming him most of the afternoon and have gotten 3 - only thing is they were regulars and I'm trying for a DP. 

Also - first time this has happened - I got a Bowie Maggie from a bullymong pile! That's my first random legendary! I was quite surprised!


----------



## Tommy

Daf57 said:


> Farm Savage Lee for the Harrold! He has a much higher drop rate. I've been farming him most of the afternoon and have gotten 3 - only thing is they were regulars and I'm trying for a DP.
> 
> Also - first time this has happened - I got a Bowie Maggie from a bullymong pile! That's my first random legendary! I was quite surprised!



I might have to try that. I've never had any luck trying to get Savage Lee.

Ugh.. I want a nice Maggie. One of these days I will farm for one. I'm hoping the loot hunt event will give one.


----------



## Daf57

Tommy said:


> I might have to try that. I've never had any luck trying to get Savage Lee.



He's super easy to farm and 100% spawn - he will always be there and the only legendary he drops is the UH. Plus they just issued the hotfix that boosted his, and a few others, drop rate.


----------



## Tommy

Daf57 said:


> He's super easy to farm and 100% spawn - he will always be there and the only legendary he drops is the UH. Plus they just issued the hotfix that boosted his, and a few others, drop rate.




That's awesome. I never knew they fixed that. I only tried finding months and months ago. I might have to farm him some later on this week. Probably after I do TK Baja's DLC. It looks pretty short but still could be a lot of fun.


----------



## Sithman55

Tommy said:


> That's awesome. I never knew they fixed that. I only tried finding months and months ago. I might have to farm him some later on this week. Probably after I do TK Baja's DLC. It looks pretty short but still could be a lot of fun.



ill probably join you in that endeavor


----------



## Daf57

Cool insight!

*Inside the Box - You (Still) Don't know Jack*
Gearbox Software - Inside the Box


----------



## jonajon91

Cool, Looks like a lot of thinks were scrapped because they looked a lot like Axton.


----------



## Daf57

Well I screwed up the screenshot but that's a Level 50 DPUH - never seen one come from a chest like that!! I was farming the Wildlife Preserve - I had just gotten a Fire Deliverance from Tumbaa - hit that chest for the DPUH then got a Pitchfork from a Jimmy Jenkins Loot midget in one of the cardboard boxes! Geez what a bit of luck! Won't be getting anything else for a long time I betcha!


----------



## The Reverend

I forgot about this game. I need to get back into it, I'm sure they've released a lot more golden keys in the months I've been gone.


----------



## Tommy

Daf57 said:


> Well I screwed up the screenshot but that's a Level 50 DPUH - never seen one come from a chest like that!! I was farming the Wildlife Preserve - I had just gotten a Fire Deliverance from Tumbaa - hit that chest for the DPUH then got a Pitchfork from a Jimmy Jenkins Loot midget in one of the cardboard boxes! Geez what a bit of luck! Won't be getting anything else for a long time I betcha!



You lucky you. Sounds like you had a pretty good run. There's always something special about getting an orange in a chest, no matter what it is. I think 'I've only found a legendary in a chest about 3 times playing the game. Though recently I got a OP8 Volcano in the Billboard chest in the Badass Crater of Badassitude. That chest seems to have a high chance of E techs and good chance of legendaries.


----------



## Daf57

New Inside the Box: Gearbox Software - Inside the Box

Good stuff!  The Bane is hilarious.


----------



## Daf57

*Borderlands 2 Headhunter 2: The Horrible Hunger of the Ravenous Wattle Gobbler Arrives Just In Time for Thanksgiving*

2K Games - BLOG - BORDERLANDS 2 HEADHUNTER 2: THE HORRIBLE HUNGER OF THE RAVENOUS WATTLE GOBBLER ARRIVES JUST IN TIME FOR THANKSGIVING


----------



## Daf57

Woohoo! Just hit the WEP doing Doctors Orders - 2nd run through got my first ever Pearls - 2 in a row!! Whoa! 

I love the Butcher - with the Bee it's awesome. Fires so fast it's like a shotgun SMG!
The Sawbar is cool - it puts out a ton of fire, that's for sure. 

Well, so that is that - a little sad I'm not still chasing the first Pearl - but pumped at the same time.


----------



## jonajon91

I love that even a year after it came out, there are still firsts in this game and new content still coming out.
Whats everyone thinking about destiny? It looks like it shares a lot of characteristics with borderlands, it almost looks like a birthchild of borderlands and halo with a dash of CoD and battlefield. Definitely on my wish list.


----------



## Daf57

I haven't had a chance to look at Destiny - will do so! 

ETA: Oaky- had a look at the trailer ... I'm in!


----------



## Tommy

I'm looking forward to the new DLC. I always loved Torgue as a character. 

And Destiny looks F-ing awesome. I'm thinking that I'll probably pick up a PS4 right around when Destiny comes out.


----------



## jonajon91

^ Thats my plan.


----------



## Sam MJ

Just started playing Borderlands 2, SO much fun! 

I'm playing as Zer0 going down the sniper tree at the moment.


----------



## jonajon91

Melee zer0 master race :lawl:
In all seriousness I finally got borderlands 2 on PC after god knows how many hours on Xbox. Got the game of the year edition in the steam sale.


----------



## works0fheart

I used to think that Zer0 was cheesy until I played Gaige. She can one shot a majority of creatures and bosses in the game with maxed anarchy and decent gear.


----------



## Sam MJ

Well that was lucky: I'm level 16 and I just killed Doc Mercy for the second time and he dropped a level 6 infinity pistol!  Not even farming, I was walking past and decided I might as well kill him while I'm here. 

I don't have the first shot in the chamber thingy yet so it isn't great but it's works well for dispatching small or injured targets.


----------



## Tommy

Sam MJ said:


> Well that was lucky: I'm level 16 and I just killed Doc Mercy for the second time and he dropped a level 6 infinity pistol!  Not even farming, I was walking past and decided I might as well kill him while I'm here.
> 
> I don't have the first shot in the chamber thingy yet so it isn't great but it's works well for dispatching small or injured targets.



The infinity pistol are pretty cool. Later on in the game when you can pair them up with a Bee shield and they are more awesome.


----------



## Daf57

Interesting!

News: Telltale Games reveals 'Tales From the Borderlands' - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## Mendez

Well after beating this game over 4 times and playing the DLC, I thought I was burnt out on this game............ 

Then on a whim I buy it for PC......I'm hooked again


----------



## TimothyLeary

I need a break. The save system is killing me. Yesterday I spent 2 hours fighting robots and constructors for nothing, cause I got stuck in one part. Now I know I have to pass all that again and I don't want to. =( *shame on me*


----------



## Sam MJ

Just finished the main storyline! 

Awesome ending, the character writing is excellent!

Also had a go at Hammerlock's big game hunt while level 32 to get a better sniper before the final part. Bloody hell! What a jump up! Those savage hunters pretty much two hit me! Not to mention witch doctors! 

I went back there at level 34, it's just about do-able but damn tough! It got much easier by 36 where I am currently. 


Looking forwards to TVHM after I'm done with SHBGH. 


What's everyone's favourite class? 
Really enjoying playing as zer0 and I've figured out a pretty sweet hybrid build I'm working towards. 
I'm going to play as a Siren next, cataclysm looks epic


----------



## Daf57

I started out with Axton, then Zer0 ... never got past lvl 57 or so. Then I tried Maya and that really made a difference. I'm about to start the OP lvls - I really connected with that skill set I guess.  I haven't tried the others yet.


----------



## Daf57

*Borderlands 2: How Marcus Saved Mercenary Day DLC Revealed*

Borderlands 2: How Marcus Saved Mercenary Day DLC Revealed - IGN


----------



## Daf57

I was getting a little burned out on BL2 - UVHM wasn't as tough as I thought it would be - then I tried The Raid on Digistruct Peak and now I'm up all night trying to get to OP8. Can't wait to reset UVHM and go at it OP!


----------



## Sam MJ

Ok, what's going on here?!

I started a new playthough as a siren, I wanted a change before I start TVHM on my zer0, and like on my zer0 I randomly walked past a boss and killed it for the second time. Instead of Doc mercy this time it was Savage lee, and he dropped a level 7 unkempt harold! I'm level 20 so much like when I got the infinity pistol on zer0, it's pretty damn useless!

Is this just a coincidence or is the game setup to give you your first legendary early on?


----------



## Daf57

It's all random - it's based on RNGs, so you could get a legendary at any time. Then again you could go the entire game and never get one.

I got a Hornet from Knuckledragger not 5 minutes into my very first game - it was a lvl 6 I think. I used it all the way to about 20 - I didn't see another orange item that entire character. 

From what I understand - in normal and TVHM the drops might be under level - however in UVHM they will always be at level.


----------



## jonajon91

Unkempt harrolds did get a serious drop buff though.


----------



## Daf57

yes - there was an update/hot fix back in August that:

Adjusted drop rates of unique items from Doc Mercy, Mad Dog, Savage Lee and McNally to be more consistent across all modes.

I've farmed SL since then and it still took 20+ tries to get one - that's just my luck tho probably.


----------



## goherpsNderp

anyone play the headhunter packs?

thoughts? impressions? i downloaded them the other day but haven't given them a spin. the reviews i saw online seemed mixed.


----------



## jonajon91

First one is okay
second is crap
third is good.


----------



## Sam MJ

Nearly finished TVHM on my zer0. 

I did a few of the near final missions while 2-3 levels under the recommended level which was fun, but it got kind of awkward when a loot midget posed more of a threat than bunker 

leveling up a little before the final misson or so. Looking forwards to UVHM!


----------



## Daf57

goherpsNderp said:


> anyone play the headhunter packs?
> 
> thoughts? impressions?



Downloaded but have not played them yet - totally caught up in Digistruct Peak.


----------



## Daf57

I don't know... would give it a shot but ...* 

Borderlands Live Action - Jack's Exodus *


----------



## goherpsNderp

just played the Halloween DLC. wasn't very impressed. you can really tell they outsource their DLC development with this one. doesn't have that feel the main game does.

still though, can't wait for this game to come to Vita. will play it all over again!


----------



## tacotiklah

Just recently started playing this game and love it. I have a lvl 47 Zer0 and am about halfway through TVHM. No money for DLC, but even on its own, the game is so fun. 
I've been trying to farm for a volcano, bee shield, and conference call like crazy but no luck. Zer0 is spec'd for sniping with some skill points placed in for boosted health and melee.

Working on playing through with an Axton as well. Really wish I could play as Gaige, she sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## The Reverend

ghstofperdition said:


> Just recently started playing this game and love it. I have a lvl 47 Zer0 and am about halfway through TVHM. No money for DLC, but even on its own, the game is so fun.
> I've been trying to farm for a volcano, bee shield, and conference call like crazy but no luck. Zer0 is spec'd for sniping with some skill points placed in for boosted health and melee.
> 
> Working on playing through with an Axton as well. Really wish I could play as Gaige, she sounds like a lot of fun.



Gaige is a trip. I played as Axton about halfway through, then bought some DLC and played as Gaige. Never felt like touching another character. She's amazing to play as, and also incredibly powerful, if you feel like taking risks with your skills. If you can swing it at some point, definitely look into purchasing that.


----------



## tacotiklah

I'll keep an eye out for deals on the PSN.

My new favorite thing to do with my Zer0 is to use Deception, run up right next to a tough enemy, and unload into it's face with a good shotgun. One shots him almost everytime. Oh and I ....ing hate stalkers. Just finished Wildlife Preservation today and ..... that.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Bumping this reminded me that this game exists, and it's apparently been long enough since I last played it that it's enjoyable again. I started a new Zero, with the intention of going nuts with the Crit Damage perks. I don't like his action skill as much as Gaige's or Krieg's, but I also never really leveled Zero up high enough the last time I used him to be able to really fvck shit up without falling back on the action skill.


----------



## tacotiklah

Deception is surprisingly useful. My only gripe with it is that it ends early if you melee or shoot at someone. But you can still throw nades while it's on and having those critical damage areas painted for you is super useful when you are sniping. Or in my case, trolling the shit out of enemies by magically appearing behind them to greet them with a face full of buckshot when they turn around. 

Also, got a sweet blue rarity sniper rifle from Mordecai for the Rakk ale misson. Now doing up to 220k in critical hit damage.


----------



## Daf57

ghstofperdition said:


> Oh and I ....ing hate stalkers...



Yeah the stalkers are bad, the rabid stalkers in UVHM are effin' unreal!  You have to, more or less, anticipate where you think they are and unload there - if you miss they are all over you!


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah even on TVHM they are a pain in large groups. Shotguns and a good explosive pistol seem to help. Is they get too close and keep disappearing, I just lose my shit, scream "Allah Akbar!", and shoot my rocket launcher at the ground by my feet. Kills them and myself, but I usually get a second wind from it. I still laugh when I do that every time.


----------



## Sam MJ

Zer0 is a pretty awesome character but I've found survivalability can be a bit of a problem 

Also I'm not sure the sniping skill tree is all that good, even when you're sniping. It's kind of hard to get stacks on a boss so I've found cunning much more useful.

I'm also working on bloodshed to get the killing blow and health from law/order or rapier/terra sheild. 

Here's the skill layout I'm working towards on my zer0 

Borderlands 2 Skill Calculator: Assassin

I've no idea how it will work in practise but the general idea is sniping lower level enemies untill they get close then change to mele setup to clear up. For bosses it's deception, kunai, headshot and then when they're low enough change to mele and get the killing blow.


----------



## jonajon91

Melee is definitely the way to go with zer0 if you are going for the high levels/raid boss/minmax.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Sam MJ said:


> Zer0 is a pretty awesome character but I've found survivalability can be a bit of a problem



Yeah, that's why I'm not sure how long I'll stick with him. Krieg and Gaige are both actually pretty cheap when it comes to surviving, which is hilarious and useful, but almost feel like using a game exploit, hahaha.


----------



## jonajon91

If you can get a grog nozzle (or rubi without the DLC) with a blade attachment then survivabiliy should be fine with zer0. Add a rapier for 200% melee damage and bobs your uncle


----------



## tacotiklah

Respeced my Zer0 for a hybrid between cunning and melee, with emphasis on melee. Equipped Law and Order. Using Many Must Fall is epic! Invisible sci-fi ninjas ftw!

But using law and order heals me when I kill, plus massive bonus melee damage when my shield is down. It was kind of a slogfest with sniping, but now I clear entire areas without trying. 

Also, scored an unkempt harold from farming savage lee today.


----------



## Sam MJ

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm not sure how long I'll stick with him. Krieg and Gaige are both actually pretty cheap when it comes to surviving, which is hilarious and useful, but almost feel like using a game exploit, hahaha.


 Frankly if he didn't do just stupid amounts of damage I'd have moved on aswell. 


I tried UVHM for the first time yesterday. I died quite a bit at the beginning and the Law & order combo is definitely only useful when there's no room for the enemies to move away. It's usefull for getting full health at the end of a big fight or for finishing off people but in the middle of an area I just took too much damage between each kill. 
I did find that with a slag sniper and a standard one you can pretty much 2-3 hit most standard enemies though which is fun.  (as long as you can get headshots, if not you might aswell be using a pea shooter )


----------



## Mendez

I started this game again when I picked it up for PC. Amazing how much of a difference a 1080p screen and a good GPU makes.

Just recently got my siren to level 50 and shes been a total blast. I have a lvl 18 psycho, but for some reason couldn't get into his play style....Maybe I just need to keep playing, or switch to gaige 

You guys have any recommendations (besides level exploits) to level a character quickly? Kinda annoying to have to play the story 3 times to be honest (main reason I got burnt out on this game on the ps3)


----------



## tacotiklah

Nabbed a level 48 corrosive hornet and a level 50 inflammable (Fire-proof) bee that has about +43000 amp damage. Averaging 50k per regular damage and the highest critical damage I've done is about 200k using this little pistol. Beat Terramorphous online today and saw a conference call drop, but someone got it before me. ;__;

Still no cash for any DLC and I can take the warrior down on TVHM in about two minutes tops, so the only replay value I can get out of the game now is to do a new character. I'm thinking siren or gunzerker.


----------



## jonajon91

Gunzerker is the most overpowered build. Try offhanding a moxi weapon and heal for all damage you do. It's fantastic.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Man, Zero fvcking sucks at early levels. It's going to be nice once I've leveled up enough to get the perks to make him worthwhile, but only if I can stick with it until then. I just got my ass handed to me by the W4RD3N waaaaaaay too many times.


----------



## tacotiklah

For normal difficulty, I recommend using a sniper build with a good Muckamuck or a Vladof rifle. I once found a corrosive sniper rifle with a fire rate of 7.1 and a 20 round drum, which when you held down the trigger made it basically a high powered assult rifle. 

Point being, find a sick rifle and snipe for your first playthrough. Re-spec for melee after that using a bladed law and an order shield.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I do alot of sniping with ANY character on the first playthrough, and always hang on to the best version I can find of each kind of gun. That works great when there's still some distance between you and the enemies, but unlike the other characters, Zero's action skill is pretty goddamned shitty in the early goings and doesn't help much at all in a tight spot.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Playing as Zero has been odd because it completely changed my approach to combat. With Gaige or Krieg, I usually just settled on two or three guns that I liked alot, used them most of the time, and relied pretty heavily on Action Skills during heavy combat.

With Zero, though, since I can't really rely on his action skill for much of anything yet, I find myself regularly swapping out between eight or ten different weapons through the course of a mission, choosing my ground more wisely, and being alot more selective about who on the field I try to take out first. It's a little bit refreshing, but it's still frustrating as hell when the going gets tough and the air is thick with bullets.


----------



## jonajon91

If you get Zer0 to a high level and get specific equipment You become unstopable.

I would recommend (to any hardcore players) Bahroo and Gothalion's YouTube channels. They do all kinds of challenges killing terra blindfolded, one shotting Pete. I think the big thing at the moment is playing hardcore. You have to delete your character if you die. Bahroo managed to get well into his third playthrough with a hardcore character.


----------



## goherpsNderp

The issue I keep running into with my Zer0 build is that I'm not finding any sniper rifles worth switching to. I'm still using one that I found nearly 10 levels back because all of the new "awesome" rifles I find always have one or two absolutely crippling stat on them that renders them useless. (ie: single shot with slow reload, high magazine but low damage, etc.)

Meanwhile, I made some adjustments to my skills and got rid of some that I wasn't really using. Now I am having a much easier time dealing with enemies when I go stealth and when things get too close for comfort in general.

I'm level 35 or 36 and I'm still on the Torgue DLC.


----------



## caskettheclown

Finally bought this game, got the GOTYE since its on sale on Steam (PC).

Installed it and will play it for the FIRST TIME EVER when I get off work most likely. Really need to wait till monday though as i'll be busy the next few days sadly.


 Everytime I get a new toy/game/anything I always ALWAYS have to wait a few days to play with it.

Still very excited to play it though.


----------



## wankerness

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Playing as Zero has been odd because it completely changed my approach to combat. With Gaige or Krieg, I usually just settled on two or three guns that I liked alot, used them most of the time, and relied pretty heavily on Action Skills during heavy combat.
> 
> With Zero, though, since I can't really rely on his action skill for much of anything yet, I find myself regularly swapping out between eight or ten different weapons through the course of a mission, choosing my ground more wisely, and being alot more selective about who on the field I try to take out first. It's a little bit refreshing, but it's still frustrating as hell when the going gets tough and the air is thick with bullets.



Playing as anyone, especially Zero, gets incredibly frustrating as you get further into the game cause basically everything will kill you in two hits (first hit takes your sheild all the way down and your health down to almost nothing, second hit knocks you into fight for life, often they happen near-simultaneously). Zero's action skill seemed to be the most useless of any character's for single player between levels 1-29 and then again on the third playthrough. Salvador's turned you nearly invincible as long as you could actually hit enemies and used a gun that could heal you (ex the Rubi), a heal-spec'd Maya also had insane survivability with an enemy phaselocked plus it crowd controlled everyone if you had the convergence skill, Axton's turret would make it so not every single enemy was still shooting at him and thus greatly increased survivability, Gaige's robot also splits enemy fire, and Krieg became near invincible as long as you were within range of enemies. 

Zero, on the other hand...you drop a target literally right in front of your face so half the time you still get nailed by enemy fire before you can run away from it! Argh. For a while during the second playthrough he becomes extremely powerful if you go melee spec and use something like the "Law" pistol which increases Melee damage by 100%, since you can go around one-shotting multiple enemies all in the same action skill cooldown if you're quick. But yeah, by the third playthrough, you usually can't kill anything in 1 shot of melee anymore so he becomes imo the crappiest character for single player. It's so based around slagging enemies before killing them, and his slag talent only gives a chance of slagging (that one where you can throw a bunch of spikes while cloaked).

If you play coop, though, he's incredible and can deal a TON of damage. It's just single player where you're the only one getting shot at by enemies that he fails imo. He's like an incredibly gimped version of Lilith from BL1 (who was definitely overpowered).


----------



## tacotiklah

^Best description of Zer0 ever.
Doing UVHM with him is a true pain in the ass. I'm getting through it, but only because I have a slag Action Fibber with the shotgun spread type barrel, combined with an E-tech Fire Smg that does >6,000 damage a round (for enemies like bandits, spiderants, threshers, etc) and that corrosive hornet for loaders, all combined with my bee shield.

But having a shield capacity of 21,000 is downright awful for this difficulty and is quickly proving that my awesome bee is now all but obsolete.

I did manage to nab a whiskey, tango, foxtrot shield after a tough battle with a lvl 58 fossil skag (I was only lvl 52). Is that shield any good? Any good combos (i.e. weapon/char builds + this shield) that work well with it?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Zer0 ended up being pretty badass once i hit lvl 20 or so and absolutely breezed through the rest of the first playthrough and than Torgue's Campaign of carnage, but then I started Hammerlock's DLC and I'm getting my ass handed to me again. 

I still don't have enough skill points to make a quality melee character while still remaining a competent sniper, and alot of the baddies in that DLC don't really have easily hit critical zones, which makes Zer0 almost useless as I currently have him specced. I'm still managing, but it's a fvcking chore.

I'm contemplating scrapping it and just doing another Gaige playthrough, haha. I want to build her up so that she'll be able to kick more ass once the third playthrough rolls around.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just wanna point out that under no circumstances should you attempt a sniper build with a Zer0 on UVHM. Even with all the critical hit boosts in his skill tree maxed, an amazing sniper rifle, and a bee shield, sniping does shit for damage unless you get headshots every time (some critical spots are difficult at best to hit) and even if you were dead on target every time, it would still take up to a full mag to put on target down. Given the sheer number of badass versions of enemies coming at you at one time, you'll get pwn'd quickly. The best build for Zer0 at this level is a pistol/SMG build with high rates of fire, with emphasis on slagging them first (while removing their shield if they have one), then using an elemental weapon that they have a weakness to. (Fire for bandits and most beasts, corrosion for loaders, explosive for those damn near impossible nomads that wield goddamned doors for shields. Think BadMaw or Doc Mercy)

Haven't faced them yet, but intuition tells me you're gonna need an amazing, high pellet count shotgun to battle the invisible assholes. (Aka stalkers)
My soul silently weeps at the prospect of having to face them at this difficulty. 

Edit:
Should point out that out of all the characters, Zer0s action skill is literally the most useless. I had some fun doing the ninja melee thing in TVHM, but melee builds don't cut it in UVHM. (Sorry about the bad pun.  )
Your action skill ends early if you melee and don't one shot an enemy with it and even l33t super ninja meleeing takes more than one hit to kill anyone, thus ending the action skill early, and many bonuses with it.


----------



## Daf57

Mad Moxxi and the Wedding Day Massacre

Comes out today, not sure if I'll get it yet. Kind of taking a break from BL2. Sounds like it might be pretty good!


----------



## caskettheclown

Currently trying to beat W4R-D3N and having a tough time as i'm a bit under leveled ....


----------



## jonajon91

Warden can be a bitch underleveled.


----------



## Sam MJ

When I was under leveled as zer0 I went down to the second level (a bit back from the vending machines, near the door) and then everytime it hovered you could get crits on it without the cannons or mortars being able to hit you because the walkway was in the way. 

It's kind of cheaty but it's useful if you're having a hard time.


----------



## Daf57

That's the one when you are rescuing Roland? Yes - that thing is a real bitch! No where to get ammo if you need it either - and the FT is a no-return. That is a tough area - especially with Zer0! Good luck, man!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Sam MJ said:


> When I was under leveled as zer0 I went down to the second level (a bit back from the vending machines, near the door) and then everytime it hovered you could get crits on it without the cannons or mortars being able to hit you because the walkway was in the way.
> 
> It's kind of cheaty but it's useful if you're having a hard time.


 
You're thinking of Bunker, not Warden.


...and I totally use that strategy on Bunker too, hahaha.


----------



## Mendez

+1!

Just did that today with my siren on UVHM


----------



## Sam MJ

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You're thinking of Bunker, not Warden.
> 
> 
> ...and I totally use that strategy on Bunker too, hahaha.


 Haha Ooops! Thanks for pointing that out. 

Yeah I struggled with warden aswell.


----------



## tacotiklah

Got the second UHVM pack and the wedding day massacre headhunter pack today. Went to Digistruct Peak with my level 20 siren. Lolz at how badly I got owned were had. 

The new Moxxi pack is kind of interesting and some of the dialogue is hilarious. ("You wouldn't kill my girlfriend and I just to complete a quest would you?" *kills couple* "Sorry, I'm a completionist!"  )

I just wanna know what is up with gearbox trying to make most of the raid bosses threshers.


----------



## Daf57

And now the final DLC for BL2 is announced!
Sir Hammerlock vs. the Son of Crawmerax
Final Borderlands 2 DLC Announced - IGN


----------



## jonajon91

Nice to see the return of the Crawmaggots from borderlands one. Also there were elemental varakids mentioned, could that possibly mean a few variations of vermiverous?


----------



## Daf57

It's interesting that they are somewhat touting the fact that this is the _last_ of the DLC - I hope that means that BL3 is close - altho I've heard absolutely nothing about any developement of it!


----------



## Vostre Roy

Daf57 said:


> It's interesting that they are somewhat touting the fact that this is the _last_ of the DLC - I hope that means that BL3 is close - altho I've heard absolutely nothing about any developement of it!



I'd bet that they are ready to launch the full production of the third chapter and therefore they will stop to put energy into BL2

That being said, been a ....ing while since I played BL2, should get back to it. Couple of DLCs are out, last I tried was the D&D style one, can't recall the name. How are the other out since?


----------



## Daf57

Well ... so much for how close BL3 is. 
Borderlands 3 isn't currently in development | PC Gamer


----------



## goherpsNderp

their comments on why they aren't working on it yet make it sound like they don't want the game being held back by PS360, and would rather wait a bit until it can be only PS4/X1/PC. i'd much prefer they do that than let the experience suffer because it's gotta be able to work on older hardware.

meanwhile they're going to finish their Brothers in Arms game and work on two new IP's, so im not too upset about it.

i JUST NOW finished the Torgue DLC, and i'm about to work on the Wottle Gobbler head hunter DLC. need to get my Zer0 up to 55 or so and then go back and complete some of the insane challenges that are ranked at level 50. (ie: the tier 3 bar fight, the tier 2 buzzard battle, etc.)


----------



## MFB

goherpsNderp said:


> Meanwhile they're going to finish their Brothers in Arms game and work on two new IP's, so im not too upset about it.



I give these three a month before they drop down to the $40, if not $30, mark. Gearbox has a terrible - horrid to be perfectly blunt - track record with non-Borderlands IPs (DNF and Aliens) so I don't see these going much better; if they do, great for them, but history repeats itself.


----------



## goherpsNderp

DNF wasn't developed by them, only handled financially and in an advisory fashion once the game was handed over to them. Aliens was absolutely terrible, sure, but the BiA games have mostly been well received and highly regarded, and Opposing Force for HL1 wasn't too shabby either.

i don't think they have a long enough track record to really make any calls like that yet. BL was a new ip and it's done very well. DNF and Aliens weren't new ips. (both of which were pretty much doomed from the very start anyway)


----------



## tacotiklah

Trying to farm both the sham shield and the bitch smg. For those that don't know, the sham is a legendary absorb type shield with an absorb rate of up to 94%.That means that anywhere from 81-94% (it varies from one sham to the next) of the bullets fired will not harm the shield, will instead be absorbed by the shield, and those bullets will be put into your backpack as ammo for you to use. 
The bitch is a pretty beast smg with a great fire rate and is highly accurate. (I'm sure most of you guys know this, but for the slowpokes like me discovering the game late, I'm just spreading the info) 

Trouble is that you have to farm BNK-3R for them. 
Surprisingly enough, even with another person in the game I can take down BNK-3R solo with my Zer0. A pistol spec'd Zer0 with that Bee shield and a scoped hornet pistol just creams almost anything Hyperion throws at you. I was hitting over 500k criticals on BNK-3R with this pistol and that fast 5 burst rate just eats him alive. 

Now if only I can get him to drop that damned sham shield.


----------



## Daf57

From my experience both The Sham (especially 95%) and the bitch are the rarest drops there are! I've spent days dropping the BNK-3R only to get maybe 1 Bitch in all those times. The Sham I have is actually from the Warrior, and dropped rather unexpectedly while trying to get a CC.


----------



## tacotiklah

Similar thing happened to me when I got that hornet. Even though Knuckle Dragger is normally the boss that gives it up (and he has on normal mode for other characters), I actually got mine as a drop from Saturn. I remember cussing both out of joy and frustration when I saw it because it would have made that Saturn fight so much easier.


----------



## tacotiklah

I finally did it! 
I beat Terramorphous solo! 
I did it with my level 54 assassin. Had slayer of terramorphous class mod, bee shield and a level 53 Moxxi's Heart Breaker shotgun. 

Scored a slayer of terramorphous siren class mod for my trouble. 

Feels good to finally beast that damn boss without help.


----------



## Daf57

Alright!!! 

That is such an intense battle solo! I never was able to beat Terra with Zer0 - good job!


----------



## jonajon91

On the thought of Borderlands 3 not being developed. A lot of the way that interview reads suggests that they are working on a Borderlands game, but it is not going to be called Borderlands 3. Lets not forget that 2K have the rights to the name Borderworlds and have done since before Bl2. I find it quite hard to believe that 2K's biggest game (which is still getting DLC about 18 months after release) is not being worked on. I'm sure that any progress on a new borderlands title will still be very small perhaps just concepts and story, but i'm sure it's happening. Also we will have the telltale games' Borderlands game to keep us busy.
That being said, 2K are now making any new Bioshock titles since Irrational games shrunk down so they might be going full steam at that.

---edit---

^ good job on Terra, I remember my first solo kill. It's the same feeling you get playing dark souls.


----------



## Origin

Zero is annoying as hell to try and solo bigass bosses with, especially the raid bosses. Speaking as someone who plays solo easily 99% of the time of course  he's my only 72 so far. First Terra win was with Bee+Sandhawk in TVHM. It tears him apart. Even then you have to be super careful, but it works well. Solod all of the bosses except Vermivorous (can't be ....ed to try and get him to spawn) and Dexidious (kinda pointless/hilarious eridium cost for one person) with him, and it is a goddamn chore. Also obv not bragging as it's mostly about knowing what bullshit to exploit sometimes  Working on my Siren and Mechro now. Axton seems to be pretty ridic for soloing, but he's a little boring to play sometimes so I haven't gotten far with him.

.... I love BL2. Still haven't done the Headhunters yet. Heard they're super short but I'm sure the laughs and random cosmetic crap will make it fun. I completely get what Randy's saying about 3; they need to figure out where they want to take it. 2's still massive so I don't mind at all. Devving some other titles should give em some thinking time.


----------



## Daf57

Origin said:


> I've killed all of the bosses except Vermivorous (can't be ....ed to try and get him to spawn)



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I abandoned my Zer0 build and started another Gaige, hahaha. She's just so much more fun to play, and has much better survivability. She can deal pretty insane damage, too, once you've got your Anarchy stacks up past 100, though you do have some accuracy issues at that point .


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Oh, on the topic of Gaige and accuracy:

I was doing the mission where you capture & replace the bandit flags in Sawtooth Cauldron yesterday. At one point, I was waiting for the flag to raise on the flagpole in the low area that's surrounded by threshers and airborne bandits (the one near Kai's corpse, not the other one). 

By that point my Anarchy stacks had gotten pretty high, so my accuracy was pretty shit. One of the aircraft had dropped off some bandits waaaaaay the hell up on top of the platform you have to take the elevator to access, and they were taking potshots at me. I could barely even see them when looking down my sights, they were so far away.

I tried taking them out with my sniper rifle, but my accuracy was just too shitty. To deal with that little issue, I just got out a corrosive dart pistol I had and started firing off rounds in their general direction, hoping that some of them would home in on them. Sure enough, though most of them did miss, after a minute or so of plinking towards them, I got the XP kill notification, haha.

So there you go. Accuracty problems at range with Gaige? Carry a powerful dart. Problem solved, apparently .


----------



## Sam MJ

I've been taking a litte break from BL2 but I did some again yesterday and DAMN! Playing solo as zer0 on UVHM is just punishing. At level 51 with my slag sniper and a jackobs one I can 2-3 hit most bandity things but once you're in ffyl you're just dead. Anything but crits is just hilariously bad, you might aswell be using a water pistol! 

I had a go with mele and it's a little better and you don't die as much with law and order but it's not nearly as fun, but then again I'm not really speced properly for mele, mainly in cunning then split between sniping and bloodshed.

What other characters do well in UVHM solo? 

Kreig looks awesome


----------



## jonajon91

By UVHM and definitely any higher. Zer0 needs to be specd for mele and have a healing weapon with a blade (preferably the grog nozzle, but the rubi could do for the lower levels).


----------



## Sam MJ

Alright, mind recommending a skill point setup for level 51?

I'm doing tiny tina's campaign so I can get the grog on the way, I assume it doesn't matter if I get it now as it's a percentage thingy? What about a sheild?

Thanks for the help


----------



## jonajon91

Things you want will be a rapier from the pirate DLC for 200% mele, a really good roid shield (the love thumper is great, but damages team mates in Co-op so just use it solo), a bladed grog nozzle/rubi - Chain lightning > Storm front for stripping shields.

Quite a lot of the gun info is outdated in this video, but it has a good spec build in the second half.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vVaPR6pTN4
Look as this channel's newer stuff to see how gameplay looks with melee zer0, it's much different than what you would expect.

Stupidly in depth forum article on it.
Guide to Playing Melee Zero (New Vid+Leveling Guide!) - The Gearbox Software Forums


----------



## Sam MJ

jonajon91 said:


> Things you want will be a rapier from the pirate DLC for 200% mele, a really good roid shield (the love thumper is great, but damages team mates in Co-op so just use it solo), a bladed grog nozzle/rubi - Chain lightning > Storm front for stripping shields.
> 
> Quite a lot of the gun info is outdated in this video, but it has a good spec build in the second half.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vVaPR6pTN4
> Look as this channel's newer stuff to see how gameplay looks with melee zer0, it's much different than what you would expect.
> 
> Stupidly in depth forum article on it.
> Guide to Playing Melee Zero (New Vid+Leveling Guide!) - The Gearbox Software Forums


 Cool, thanks 

I re-specced all of my sniper points into bloodshed and setup the cunning for mele and it's much better. No longer getting killed by mobs! 

The dragons were a bit of a pain in the beginning of tiny tina's campaign both other than that all is well! 

I'll get the grog nozzle and rapier soon but my level 50 law and order is fine for now.


----------



## jonajon91

Ah, Law and Order should be plenty find for the moment. It's only the second half of TVHM and overlevels that you really need the grog.


----------



## tacotiklah

Got my Siren up to lvl 51 today and did some cool stuff with her. Killed the warrior and got a conference call on my first try. Wasn't a good one (5433x5) but it's nice to get one to drop after a month or so of farming for it. Farmed the warrior a bit more and five attempts later, got a pretty high damage flakker. Not an amazing gun, but it's a nice alternative to melee. 

My luck seemed to hold as I got Vermivorous to spawn on my first attempt. Killed him solo. Sadly, no Norfleet.  
Got a Black Hole shield too. Great for taking on large groups of enemies. 

Now if only I can get a higher level bee shield and an infinity pistol...


----------



## jonajon91

There is nothing worse than having to try for ever to get Verm to even spawn and even then he only has a chance to drop something good.


----------



## tacotiklah

Thanks to my aunt being cool and hooking me up, I got campaign of carnage and big game hunt DLCs. Score! 

Based on YouTube videos, if you haven't beaten Master Gee yet, you can do a glitch that tricks the game into "thinking" you have four players. All you have to do is go to Hayter's Folly, fight your way up to the gate where Master Gee is (but don't hit the switch), then check nearby chests for ammo. If you're still able to pick up ammo despite it being full, the glitch is active. Then fight your way back to the fast travel station and head to tundra express farmhouse or caustic caverns. You have to do the glitch every time you save and exit. So after the glitch is active, you can't save/exit to the fast travel station. You have to walk back to it. A bit tedious, but dramatically raises the chances of Verm spawning, and also increases the chances of good loot dropping. Keep in mind that the game will become exponentially more difficult as well. You may die. A lot.


----------



## jonajon91

ghstofperdition said:


> Thanks to my aunt being cool and hooking me up, I got campaign of carnage and big game hunt DLCs. Score!
> 
> Based on YouTube videos, *Even if you have* beaten Master Gee yet, you can do a glitch that tricks the game into "thinking" you have four players. All you have to do is go to Hayter's Folly, fight your way up to the gate where Master Gee is (but don't hit the switch), then check nearby chests for ammo. If you're still able to pick up ammo despite it being full, the glitch is active. Then fight your way back to the fast travel station and head to tundra express farmhouse or caustic caverns. You have to do the glitch every time you save and exit. So after the glitch is active, you can't save/exit to the fast travel station. You have to walk back to it. A bit tedious, but dramatically raises the chances of Verm spawning, and also increases the chances of good loot dropping. Keep in mind that the game will become exponentially more difficult as well. You may die. A lot.



fixed. I think that if you have killed him you either do the same thing going up to the gate or go into the arena without starting the fight. Then leave.


----------



## tacotiklah

Ah okay. The video I saw said you had to do it before beating him. Glad that it still works even afterwards.

Spent about a half hour on the Torgue DLC. I have spent hours farming the black queen for a nukem launcher with no luck. Lo and behold, the second Torgue machine I come across has a level 51 Derp Nukem with 293,000 damage sitting there waiting for me. Expletives were uttered.


----------



## Cabinet

I had a lot of fun with the game but I got bored of it after completing it the first time around and getting some of those legendary weapons. Some of the guns are a lot of fun to use and it's always nice finding a new Maliwan or Hyperion to .... everything up, but after I completed the missions I stopped playing because there's nothing in that game besides go from A to B and shoot stuff along the way. I like to change up how I kill things and the mechanics are always the same. I got my Axton up to 50 and didn't do much after that besides finish some side missions and playing around with different gear. Ultimately, it's a fantastic experience and everything I want in a chill out and kill stuff type shooter but once it's over it's over.

Personally I've been getting into Far Cry 3 and I like the variety with player development. Sneaking around with a bow and setting the camp on fire is fun to watch; although, I can always blitzkrieg if I wanted to.


----------



## jonajon91

ghstofperdition said:


> Got my Siren up to lvl 51 today and did some cool stuff with her. Killed the warrior and got a conference call on my first try. Wasn't a good one (5433x5) but it's nice to get one to drop after a month or so of farming for it. Farmed the warrior a bit more and five attempts later, got a pretty high damage flakker. Not an amazing gun, but it's a nice alternative to melee.
> 
> My luck seemed to hold as I got Vermivorous to spawn on my first attempt. Killed him solo. Sadly, no Norfleet.
> Got a Black Hole shield too. Great for taking on large groups of enemies.
> 
> Now if only I can get a higher level bee shield and an infinity pistol...



New hotpatch means that Verm always drops a legendary. Sucks to be you.


----------



## tacotiklah

I tore through that whole farmhouse area and not even a class mod to be found. It was really weird. :/


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Man, I solo'd Hyperius yesterday, and he dropped fvck all. No legendaries, nothing unique, just a couple blues that were shittier than the gear I already had. Fvcking waste of time.


----------



## jonajon91

Knowing that feel man. It takes so long to get good enough gear and a good enough run to kill him.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

On a more positive note, prior to my current Gaige build I had never tried the "Close Enough" skill, but I've got it maxed out this time around, and it's fvcking _hilarious. _I mean sure, it's also pretty useful, since it balances out the shitty Anarchy-induced accuracy issues, but it's also funny as shit to just aim at the wall _behind_ a bandit who's hiding behind a crate or something. I can't believe I never used it before.


----------



## Guitarmiester

I just bought the first Borderlands game with DLC last week and pretty interested to see what's in store with the 2nd game. Yea, I know I'm not with the times at all but getting there.


----------



## tacotiklah

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Man, I solo'd Hyperius yesterday, and he dropped fvck all. No legendaries, nothing unique, just a couple blues that were shittier than the gear I already had. Fvcking waste of time.



Pete has done the same thing for me. Well at least I can use the torgue tokens...


----------



## Daf57

uh oh! *

Borderlands - The Pre Sequel!*

*Jetpacks, ice bullets, and playable Claptrap!

*Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel takes the shooter looter to the moon - Destructoid
*





*


----------



## jonajon91

That confirmed my suspicions. Someone posted a link here to an interview that said they were not working Borderlands three, but the way it was worded made me think that they WERE working on a borderlands title, but it would not be called that. Awesome news


----------



## Vostre Roy

For PS3??

All of my YES!

Edit: And we'll be able to play Willheim and Claptrap? Man, I'm expecting some good laugh


----------



## Rosal76

Vostre Roy said:


> Edit: And we'll be able to play Willheim and Claptrap? Man, I'm expecting some good laugh



And Athena from "The Secret Armory of General Knoxx". Imagine the weapons that will be available to her.


----------



## tacotiklah

A friend of mine posted on my facebook wall about that. It looks really sick! The option of laser weapons sounds really cool.


In regular borderlands 2 stuff, I killed a loot midget and it gave me a level 42 caustic infinity pistol. I could not remove the grin off of my face for the rest of the night.


----------



## jonajon91

Some people are pretty disappointed that this game is going to have the same loot pool as Borderlands 2, but the gameplay we have seen is pre-alpha so it would not surprise me if we do get a new loot pool. The first gameplay we saw of Borderlands 2 was using the Borderlands 1 weapons so it is quite possible.


----------



## goherpsNderp

jonajon91 said:


> Some people are pretty disappointed that this game is going to have the same loot pool as Borderlands 2, but the gameplay we have seen is pre-alpha so it would not surprise me if we do get a new loot pool. The first gameplay we saw of Borderlands 2 was using the Borderlands 1 weapons so it is quite possible.



i'm more disappointed that it's only coming to last gen and PC.

i imagine 2K didn't realize that the new consoles would be selling as quickly as they are, therefor they didn't plan for a PS4/xbone version of the game. can't really blame them, but now that the consoles are out and i'm shifting all of my gaming to my PS4... i just can't bring myself to getting it on PS3.

finishing up the DLC on BL2 is pretty painful right now. long loading times, bad framerate, and low resolution. hopefully a PS4 port comes later down the line.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'd be kinda surpise if there isn't a port at some point. No skin off my back if I don't, though, because I play it on PC, because fvck playing shooters with a controller .


----------



## goherpsNderp

yeah hopefully when they DO port it, it's not too close to when BL3 is supposed to come out.

good thing about BL3 is there won't be a PS360 version to hold back the PC/PS4/xbone versions. no tiny ram limitation so we should get larger areas and support for more DLC packs.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

New Borderlands!


----------



## jonajon91

Ooh, looks like there are a lot of interesting mechanics for me to break down


----------



## Rosal76

At 15:13, the Red Belly boss, I believe that is a reference to Master Blaster from the movie, Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome (1985). It seems that Gear Box likes use Mad Max movie themes in Borderlands. Boss, Mad Mel and his vehicle in Borderlands and the Mad Moxxi Underdome Riot DLC. 

Works for me.


----------



## flint757

I want.


----------



## Rosal76

Me too. A little disappointed because the clip is 15:57 and no scene with Claptrap??!!??!!

IMHO, Claptrap is the face of Borderlands.

And the 88 gazillion guns in the game.


----------



## tacotiklah

Anyone still playing this game? Now that I have it on steam thanks to a friend gifting it to me, I've got a fair number of hours under my belt. That and some nice loot too. 

Today yielded 3 pitchfork sniper rifles from Terramorphous. I was almost worried that he didn't actually drop them because I was farming him for a few hours with nothing more than class mods to show for it. Then after taking a break and coming back to it, I nabbed 2 fire and 1 corrosive pitchforks from him. 

Also, Gunzerker has become my favorite class. I was enjoying Krieg, but the gunzerker's skills and play style is much more conducive to my own. I just love to run and shoot things. No fancy gimmicks, just lots of guns, blood, and bullets. 

Finally, anybody stoked for BL: The PreSequel? It's just a couple of months off from release and the zero gravity looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## MFB

I actually started a Siren playthrough the other day and it's WAY better than playing as an Assassin. Her skill tree seems more balanced, and Phaselock is probably the best of the combat skills since it either slows down one enemy initially (and later pulls in others) but also does damage instead if it can't freeze a particular enemy. 

For loot, right now I've got an orange Jakobs rifle, blue shock Sniper Rifle, green corrosive pistol, green revolver, and a blue shotgun. I got the Jakobs from some random ass drop and it's stupidly awesome plus I've yet to get one better so why not. Probably had it for the past 4 or 5 levels. Class mod increases my overall max health by like, 32% or something - got it from killing the Thresher and it's a purple relic so its ....ing worth it.


----------



## tacotiklah

Orange Jakobs rifle? As in sniper rifle?
If so, then it sounds like you got a hold of a Skullsmasher sniper rifle. In which case, congrats because that's one of the highest damaging sniper rifles in the game. In the hands of an assassin, you can do some real damage with it. Singularity grenade + B0RE skill + Tumtum or Skookum Skullsmasher = Hyperius getting pwn'd in less than 30 seconds.

Also, people don't know what fun is until they have a gunzerker with the gunzerker skill tree maxed out and they dual wield two swift shredifiers. The fire rate with the gunzerker bonuses gets the fire rate up to about 20. Nothing but bullets and blood everywhere...


----------



## MFB

Nah, just a regular assault rifle with like, 120 damage  Had I gotten the Skullsmasher I would've stashed it for my Zer0 character to use, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Daf57

I haven't played in a while - got a bit burned out I guess. No worries, tho, it's the kind of game that will come back around and I'll be hooked again.

Yes - the Prequel looks good - can't wait!!


----------



## Daf57

MFB said:


> Nah, just a regular assault rifle with like, 120 damage  Had I gotten the Skullsmasher I would've stashed it for my Zer0 character to use, that's for damn sure.



Don't count Maya out as a sniper - I've seen some good builds on the Gearbox forum for running Maya with a Cobra.  So if you get a Skullmasher don't let Zer0 bogart it!


----------



## Mendez

Been wanting to get back into it again, I got burned out playing it across consoles then on PC.

Maybe I'll start up a Zero since that is the only character I haven't played. I really dig playing Maya at OP8 she's such a badass. Well compared to the broken Sal and Krieg, she does pretty well


----------



## Daf57

Mendez said:


> I really dig playing Maya at OP8 she's such a badass. Well compared to the broken Sal and Krieg, she does pretty well



For whatever reason I played Maya last, and then grudgingly. But once I got started and got a good tree going it was the BEST! And you're right - Maya in the OP levels is awesome!


----------



## Mendez

I basically have a glass cannon build going with her. Her phaselock ability is so good at crowd control that you dont have to worry so much about dying instantly at OP7+. Either way, takes skill to survive. 

I've always been a siren player, so she was what I learned best. For BL1 a siren was definitely the way to go, talk about a lucky choice


----------



## Mendez

On a side note, if anybody is interested in a new run on PC, lemme know. I feel like playing again, but I wouldnt mind some co-op to motivate me. Maybe I'll finally understand what makes zero so good haha


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah, I'm starting to get a little burned out on the game myself. But I too figure that if I can get some people in on co-op, it'll bring back some of the magic. 

My steam name is the same as my username here, tacotiklah.


----------



## tacotiklah

Sold my little Peavey Vypyr to help out my little brother (who's practice amp died on him), so I used a few bucks out of the sale to nab the UVHM2 upgrade and I also got the Son of Crawmerax headhunter pack. Managed to get to OP2 and I even found an OP1 corrosive Nasty Surprise grenade mod while farming loot midgets. 
I'm very tempted to try my hand at Vermivorous now.


----------



## jonajon91

Got myself back into borderlands one and started a new playthrough with a friend. The first few hours are rather stale by now, so we were speedrunning through them, but it's still a blast after not playing any Borderlands for so long and having not touched my xbox for over half a year.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Got a wild hair up my ass and started a Siren playthrough yesterday, since I didn't get very far the last time i tried it.

Any tips on what path to take with her upgrades? Any skills particularly good? Any not really worth the point investment?

Tactic recommendations? Cool skins?


----------



## Mendez

Typically when I'm low level i start with the motion tree. What helps a lot is having suspension and working your way to converge. Kinetic reflection and inertia are great for survival if you can kill fast enough (and converge helps put mobs in one location). Those tend to help your survival early on. The cataclysm tree is a great supplement for the motion tree. When i work with ppl I work the middle tree to get long distance res. I usually skip quicken and just get sub-sequence. Again if you kill fast enough and phaselock is still active it will go and lock something else and do converge again (and ruin if you have it). That's pretty much how I run maya, and I still use close to that build for OP stages...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Cool cool. Turns out I had started on the motion tree anyway, so it's good to hear that that's a good way to go in the early stages. I don't really play multiplayer ever, so the health tree might not be TOO useful, but we'll see. Might reinforce the motion tree with some cataclysm perks once I've gotten motion filled out satisfactorily.


----------



## MFB

Yup, Motion is the one I went with as well. I went sort of back and forth in the beginning, adding one point to each side of the tree, then once I got to the middle where they met, I went back and added one to each side again. So I've got like 6 that are totally maxed out of the total 8 or so that I'm up to which has proved to be really god damn devastating against enemies - something like:

+15% gun damage (not including Badass Rank)
+20% bullet speed
50% damage reduction
50% bullet deflect damage
+25% shield capacity
-50% shield reload speed (not including B.R.)
-35% shield reload rate (not including B.R)
+5 second to Phaselock duration
+20% to Phaselock cooldown

So what it gives me is: faster and more powerful bullets that when they kill someone, shortens the rate that it takes my shields to reload as well as increases the rate at which they do, and my special skill holds enemies in place longer for me to kill (or does damage to those it can't like bosses) and then cools down for less time than most


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Is there a way to determine which bosses can be locked and which can't without just trying it first? I was able to lock Boom & Bewm, Captain Flynt, and the Assassins at the steam & power plant, but I haven't gotten to any of the really large enemies yet.


----------



## MFB

Not that I know of. I just know Constructor bots can't be locked, nor can Wilhelm who's another large robot, I don't believe the Crystalliks can be because you need to hit certain points on them to kill them, Threshers also just take damage from Phaselock - they don't actually get pulled out of the ground.

I believe that's it though, a good chunk of which you'll come to find later in the game; Crystalliks only in one specific area but they're tough SOBs, and Threshers are the worst thing to happen to Borderlands since Rakks.


----------



## Daf57

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Any skills particularly good? Any not really worth the point investment?



Maya is my favorite! Check over on the Gearbox forums for some good plug n play builds. She may be the more dynamic of the lot - on the last game I played (solo) I swapped out builds several times depending on the area.

One of my favorites, and it's invaluable in the OP levels, is Thoughtlock. Very cool to see the bad guys fighting one another!


----------



## MFB

Sadly, Thoughtlock takes a LOT of points to get too, I'm level 28 and I still haven't unlocked it yet which fvcking blows. Maybe it's because of how good it is, but it doesn't do much good to have a skill that awesome - especially one that can be upgraded - only useable for like, the last handful of quests in the game.


----------



## Daf57

MFB said:


> only useable for like, the last handful of quests in the game.



Nah - it will be more than that - especially useful in the OP levels.  Probably not really needed so much in the early levels. Just grab it as soon as you can.


----------



## tacotiklah

When I play siren, I usually run with some kind of cat class mod, so here's a lvl 30 build for her:

+5 Accelerate
+5 Mind's Eye
+5 Foresight
+5 Suspension
+5 Wreck


Now if you plan to continue on to TVHM, then I'll keep building upon it to level 50:
+5 Flicker
+1 Converge
+3 Recompense
+5 Chain Reaction
+1 Cloud Kill
+5 Reaper

This setup is all about lots of damage per second. Get yourself a nice smg, try to farm yourself a legendary cat class mod (if you have the uvhm upgrade 2 pack, or a regular legendary siren class mod), and get some singularity or mirv grenades. Keep a good rocket launcher handy in case you go down. Remember to use your phaselock a lot since converge makes phaselock work like a singularity grenade and pull nearby enemies toward the phaselocked one. As long as that enemy is phaselocked, Wreck kicks in with boosts to gun damage and fire rate. Suspension will let you phaselock people for longer, which lets you keep the boosts from Wreck going longer. Mind's eye gives you boosts to critical hit damage, which you'll need for a cat class siren. Smgs are pretty accurate (extremely true if you can farm yourself a Hyperion Bitch smg), and when you are able to throw on a bee shield, you just decimate enemies. Also, while you have an enemy phaselocked, Chain Reaction kicks in and all of your shots get a chance to ricochet and hit a nearby enemy. This is nice as well because you're getting more damage potential out of your ammo. Cloud kill is very useful for loaders and also against Hyperius. Reaper is an AWESOME skill because you get a 40% gun damage bonus (at +5 skill) to any enemy that has more than half its life left. If you get a legendary cat class mod, this gets bumped up to a maximum of +10. 

If you plan to keep playing all the way on up to level 72 in UVHM, then here's how I'd roll:
Borderlands 2 Skill Calculator: Siren

Scorn is so damn necessary for such a difficult playthrough as literally everything needs to be slagged in order for it to die. Having the ability to slag enemies without having to swap guns is a major plus. Sustenance and Life Tap will keep your health up and inertia will also help keep your shields up and give a big boost to your reload speed. Use two points to maximize Recompense so that it's up to a 50% chance that your attackers will take as much damage as they gave you. This is especially awesome for enemies that do a lot of damage. Lastly, Quicken lowers the cooldown rate for phaselock so that you can keep Wreck and Chain Reaction going more often.

Gear needed to maximize damage potential
-Sandhawk
-Bitch smg
-Bee shield
-Legendary Cat Class mod
-Heart of the Ancients etech relic for smg
-A good rocket launcher to get yourself back up 
-Slag magic missile grenade mod, quasar grenade mod, and either meteor shower or bonus package grenade mod. Magic missile will let you slag enemies and also slowly replenishes grenades. Quasar works to pull enemies together while also doing a lot of damage. Meteor shower and bonus package are mirv type grenade mods that will decimate large groups of enemies.

Play-style:
Cat sirens are not 'jump into the fray' types. It's more about keeping a bit of distance and using the high damage to aim at critical hit points and quickly dispatch enemies. The bee shield can be a pain in the ass to keep fully charged, hence why you wanna use the singularity and mirv type grenades to handle large groups of enemies. The idea though is that a dead enemy can't shoot at you, so if you aim right, you can kill most anything before it gets a chance to hit you and lower your bee shield. Cat sirens are also the best for soloing raid bosses. Most experienced players think that a sandhawk smg with the bee shield is too OP. With a cat siren, it is EXTREMELY OP. 
The sandhawk is too slow for regular enemies, but a cat siren with it against raid bosses is a thing to behold. The bitch is good for regular enemies since it's usually pretty high damage and EXTREMELY accurate. Remember that the cat class mod will reduce your accuracy stats, so having a very accurate smg is definitely needed. Save the sandhawk for raid bosses since they usually have very large critical hit spots.

The siren is ridiculously underrated in this game. Usually when you join in multiplayer and people see sirens, their first thought is of their Nurse-like abilities. While they're great at that, their true power lies in the ungodly amounts of damage they can do in seconds.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Damn, girl. That might've even been _too _helpful .


----------



## MFB

So uh, turns out my Siren is so god damn badass that I can take out level 28 Crystalliks with 3 MELEE hits  Walk right up and bam bam bam, watch the money fly. Made about 60K doing a mission in Caustic Caverns between all the blue and green loot I farmed from badasses and killing those suckers.


----------



## tacotiklah

With the right gear and the right spec, sirens can do damage consistently in the 10's of millions once you get into the OP levels. I  sirens.


----------



## MFB

Snagged some new gear that's totally ....ing awesome. Had to get past my mentality of "Well if it's orange than it's definitely better than blue loot according to ______" since that just wasn't true. Rarer? Yes. Better? No. 

My new assault rifle does five-round burst with scope and about 1.5x the damage my Jakobs did. My new sniper does 2x as much as my old sniper did, with only one less accuracy point and has a higher dealing in burn damage than my old did for corrosive per second - not to mention it doesn't eat through ammo since it's only single shot, while the other was burst fire when zoomed in. Still using the same Fast Law pistol as I have since like level 15 since that thing ....ing slays and I've yet to find a better shotgun than the one I've had for a while so those have stayed in rotation.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Almost every time I find an orange it's fvcking useless. I have best luck with finding awesome purples.


----------



## tacotiklah

Depends on what kind of oranges you're using. Some are useless directly, but are invaluable indirectly. Like Logan's Gun. It's a Hyperion dart-type fire pistol that does absolute crap in damage. But if you have a Sham shield on, shooting Logan's Gun at your feet will be absorbed by the Sham shield as rocket ammo. So you basically use it to convert pistol ammo into rocket ammo. 

As much as I hated his personality and views on things outside of borderlands 2, yoteslaya still has one of the best guides for legendary weapons:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLyh8F7oMOE2TjOlTSVDHwB8u6v8UoVG4B


----------



## MFB

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Almost every time I find an orange it's fvcking useless. I have best luck with finding awesome purples.



I had a fvcking KILLER Maliwan purple sniper, the one I ditched in favor of this new one, but aside from that most of them have just been OK. Most of the really killer stuff I've gotten has been blue.

I don't think I've ever gotten a dark orange yet either


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

tacotiklah said:


> Depends on what kind of oranges you're using.


 
Yes, I realize that, but almost every orange _I've actually found _has been pretty much useless. I always read about awesome ones that'd be great to have, but I sure as shit never find them .


----------



## tacotiklah

The ones worth having are usually the hardest to find. 

The best way to get them is by looking for Loot Midgets in Wildlife Exploitation Preserve. Have the mission Doctor's Orders open, but DON'T pick up any of the Echos. Once you get to the area where bloodwing is supposed to be held, there's a room with a red chest and 4 cardboard boxes directly across from it. Inside one of them is an echo for the mission. So long as you don't pick up any of the echos in the mission, there's a 100% spawn rate for loot midgets out of those cardboard boxes. Easy legendary farming right there.

They appear in all difficulty levels, but appear more frequently in the game and have better loot the higher the game difficulty is.

Also, some non-legendary items are better than most legendaries. The sandhawk smg comes to mind.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Yeah, I'm well familiar with that room. Four goddamned loot midgets in a row. First I thought it was just monumentally bad luck, but then it happened again every time I went there, so I figured it was a programmed thing . Haven't gotten anything awesome from them, but I haven't really farmed them, either.

Last orange I got was from a random loot midget in Frostburn Canyon, but it was just some stupid Tediore shotgun with a wonky flight pattern when you throw/reload it. The green-level shotgun I was already carrying had better stats.


----------



## tacotiklah

Ah, that's the Deliverance. It's not the greatest shotgun. Conference Call and Sledge's Shotgun are better ones. The Striker is a good one too, though I'm not a fan of the low mag capacity.

The weirdest thing happened to me yesterday. I was goofing around in the wildlife preserve on OP0 with the 4 player glitch on, and a bee shield dropped from a random engineer that I killed. 

People have farmed treants and hunter hellquist for hours/days/weeks/months trying to get a bee shield with no luck. I kill a random, nobody engineer and I get it. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## MFB

Unlocked Thoughtlock last night, haven't seen it in use yet but hopefully it's worth it. I didn't realize it was only a one-level skill, I thought it could be upgraded, but I guess not. 

I believe my maxed out skills are: Ward, Accelerate, Inertia, Suspension, and Kinetic Reflection is like, 1 point away from it; as well as Quicken being two points off. So it's a pretty stacked tree.


----------



## Mendez

I just started my zero run a few days ago, so far I've gotten some nice basic legendaries. I decided to kill boom bewm to level up a bit and on the 2nd kill I got a bonus package. Hopefully that carries me till lvl 15  Then right before getting to the firehawk I find The Craddle shield in a vending machine, sure its not the greatest shield out there, but talk about luck! Found a maggie in a vending machine once, the machine wanted 17mil for it tho haha.

Typically I find bee's pretty easily when I farm them. What makes it difficult is finding perfect bee's or those immune to some element. I remember when I farmed the warrior for a straight week and got no conference call. Hell got everything he dropped except for the conference call 

But so far it seems my zero run is doing alright


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I farmed the Warrior for conference call for a long ass time, and when one finally turned up, it spawned under the Warrior's corpse and I couldn't fvcking reach it. I think I rage quit for like a month after that .

I'm not as hardcore and quite likely not nearly as good as you guys are, though, so the chances of me ever seeing most of these sweeeeeeet pieces of loot you're always on about are pretty low .


----------



## Jake

I feel luckier than most when it came to the bee and conference call 

I think I got the bee on my second try and conference call on the first. My roommate was farming the warrior for a long long time in an attempt to get a caustic conference call however, he was successful eventually I believe.


----------



## tacotiklah

My favorite weapon in the game changes from time to time as I just get bored easily and find something else to spam. 

Still, Axton and Salvador are awesome for using swift shredifiers. Even will all the ammo capacity upgrades and relics that max ammo capacity, I run out of ammo super quick. They fire that many bullets in such a short amount of time. I seriously wanna make a new gunzerker and name it "Jesse Ventura".


----------



## Cyntex

I was battling Terramorphous when suddenly someone joined my game, he looted the legendary class mod before I even had a chance to take a look at it . Can you only battle again after completing all story missions in TVHM?


----------



## tacotiklah

You get the terramorphous mission after you beat the last main mission. After you beat the terramorphous mission and turn it in, you can farm Terra as much as you want.

Sucks that you got ninja looted though. Are you on PC? If so, add me and I'll get you some good gear. My steam name is the same as on here. 

Edit:
I was looking up the pre-sequel and I guess you can pre-order it now. Seems BL and BL2 owners can get a 10% discount on steam until August 25th. Also, I see that it comes advertised as having full controller support for PC users. Being able to decide if I want to use a controller or keyboard/mouse is nice. I just hope they don't make it to where you have to use a damn xbox 360 controller and not give people the option to use other types of controllers. (I like my PS3 controller tyvm)


----------



## MFB

Snagged a Jakobs Horse Cannon the other night, that thing ....ing RIPS for an assault rifle. 600+ damage per shot, with over 97% accuracy, slightly lower fire rate than my other gun and a smaller magazine as well, but it does enough damage that I use less ammo anyway. Surprised I got such a gnarly rifle from such a mediocre quest (the one in the Fridge where you find the Goliath's stash.)


----------



## tacotiklah

MFB said:


> Snagged a Jakobs Horse Cannon the other night, that thing ....ing RIPS for an assault rifle. 600+ damage per shot, with over 97% accuracy, slightly lower fire rate than my other gun and a smaller magazine as well, but it does enough damage that I use less ammo anyway. Surprised I got such a gnarly rifle from such a mediocre quest (the one in the Fridge where you find the Goliath's stash.)



If you farm Smash Head (the boss of that quest), you can get a legendary Bandit shotgun called Sledge's Shotgun. It's no conference call, but goddamn does that thing rip people up. I like trying to find a fire one and then I keep that nearby for bullymongs.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

Is anyone interested in the Borderlands pre-sequel thats coming out soon? I know I´m definitely not. It only seems like Borderlands 2.5. And personally I´m really burnt out on borderlands. Looking forward to Borderlands 3 though.


----------



## jonajon91

You can bet your sorry ass i'm looking forward to the pre-sequel. It's just the kick I need to get back into borderlands (and console gaming) with just enough variation to keep things fresh and new.


----------



## tacotiklah

I don't care what I have to do, I'm going to find the money to buy the pre-sequel. Anti-gravity, laser and cryo weapons, claptrap as a playable character, and full controller support on steam? YES, PLEASE!

Also, for computer gamers that don't have BL2 yet, but want to play; steam has the GOTY edition on sale for $10 (normally $40), and from the 20th-24th of this month, you can download and try the game for free.

Pretty sweet deal, if you ask me.


----------



## MFB

I want to be excited for TPS, but I'm not big on any of the characters really. Claptrap and Wilhelm as characters? Ehhhhh.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Does BL2 not have controller support on Steam? I never tried, because fvck playing shooters with anything but a mouse & keyboard, but I have a number of other games on Steam that I've used a controller for with no problems.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Claptrap is fvcking irritating. I won't be playing as him unless he has some kind of super badass game-breaking ability.

Also, W4RD3N? Wtf? Isn't that just a constructor bot? How are we supposed to play as a constructor bot? I thought I remembered hearing that Wilhem would be a playable character, but W4RD3N will be... interesting to see implemented.


----------



## tacotiklah

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Claptrap is fvcking irritating. I won't be playing as him unless he has some kind of super badass game-breaking ability.



Judging by this, I'd say that he does have a super badass game-breaking ability:
Preview: Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel hands-on - Claptrap might have the best RPG skill ever - OXM US

For anyone that's played the pokemon games, I'd liken this ability to the pokemon move metronome. Pretty badass if you ask me.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Hilarious? Probably. Badass? Potentially. Game-breaking? Not seeing how. 

I'm thinking of a properly leveled Siren build in BL1 when I say game-breaking. Immortality and the ability to solo pretty much anything, essentially. Lilith was like playing an old NES game with a Game Genie, man. An ability that's just as likely to kill or hinder you as it is to be reliably helpful doesn't seem to qualify .


----------



## MFB

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Claptrap is fvcking irritating. I won't be playing as him unless he has some kind of super badass game-breaking ability.
> 
> Also, W4RD3N? Wtf? Isn't that just a constructor bot? How are we supposed to play as a constructor bot? I thought I remembered hearing that Wilhem would be a playable character, but W4RD3N will be... interesting to see implemented.



Nah I was wrong on Ward3n and confused him with Wilhelm. Two big robots with W names and I chose the wrong one


----------



## tacotiklah

Just tried to take on Pyro Pete at OP8. Even with an OP8 sandhawk and bee shield, this guy is no joke. Well actually he kinda is, but I kept dying because of his minions. Seems every time he does a fire or corrosive nova blast on you, it will eat at your shield, and eventually health, until you die. Unless of course, you turn a valve that releases water to wash you off, and a group of minions. Each time the minions spawn, they're about 2 levels higher consecutively.

I managed to get some of these spiderants up to level 93 and wiped out Pete's shield and half his health before I ate it. Definitely a challenge for sure. 


Edit: .... it, I'm gonna try and get these minions up past level 100.


----------



## jonajon91

If you have 40 minutes to kill. Check out these breakdown videos of 2 of claptraps skill tree's.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUf4iUQquQI&list=UU1lXzO1Ss_1w5hS3YwSxLyQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKUTxzwt2aQ&list=UU1lXzO1Ss_1w5hS3YwSxLyQ

Fact is, he looks overpowered as hell


----------



## Mendez

Ah you beat me to it. Claptrap definitely looks like he's gonna be OP. He's gonna be the first one I run when presequel comes out 

I've never found clappy annoying tbh, he is part of the reason I like BL1 and 2 so much. So far I dig both clappy and athena, wilhelm I would have to play to see. Not diggin the fact that nisha's action skill is basically aim bot, tho.


----------



## flint757

I got a code for the pre-sequel when I bought my 780 ti the other day (nvidia bundle game freebee).

Enjoy it I will, play it I must.


----------



## MFB

Warrior was super easy with my bad-ass new gear. Still had the same 2K damage sniper, but I snagged a new pistol (somewhere in the 600 pt range), a new AR that does I believe ~1K per shot, and a total insane RPG that did around 15K per shot and fired 4 at once so it was stupidly OPed  I had also bought at least 4 upgrades for each guns ammo supply so I had like, 1000 rounds for my AR, 700 for my pistol, 120 for my sniper and then 24 for my RPG. Shit didn't take long at all. 

The loot you reap from his is also insane, in terms of both eridium/cash and gear. I think by the time I cashed out I had an extra $60K in my bank  Anyone know if I throw gear in the bank at Sanctuary, do I keep that for TVHM? I think you keep the gear you've got when you start that mode anyways don't you, I just don't want to lose it - it's so god damn good! All Jakobs across the board baby


----------



## Daf57

flint757 said:


> I got a code for the pre-sequel when I bought my 780 ti the other day (nvidia bundle game freebee).
> 
> Enjoy it I will, play it I must.



Same! Just bought the 6GB 780! Hell of a deal!


----------



## UnderTheSign

Got BL2 GOTY with 75% off through Steam last week. Hot damn, it's great. Only level 8 right now on my first playthrough but definitely like the setting.


----------



## jonajon91

jonajon91 said:


> If you have 40 minutes to kill. Check out these breakdown videos of 2 of claptraps skill tree's.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUf4iUQquQI&list=UU1lXzO1Ss_1w5hS3YwSxLyQ
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKUTxzwt2aQ&list=UU1lXzO1Ss_1w5hS3YwSxLyQ
> 
> Fact is, he looks overpowered as hell



Another skill tree breakdown for anyone that watched these. This time it's one of Nisha's trees.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71unfGILZ6g


----------



## tacotiklah

UnderTheSign said:


> Got BL2 GOTY with 75% off through Steam last week. Hot damn, it's great. Only level 8 right now on my first playthrough but definitely like the setting.










But yeah, if you ever need help with anything in the game or help farming some raid bosses, add me. Username is the same as on here.


----------



## UnderTheSign

tacotiklah said:


> But yeah, if you ever need help with anything in the game or help farming some raid bosses, add me. Username is the same as on here.


Awesome, cheers. I bought it twice and think I'm gonna try to convince my gf to play with me, did that with Portal 2 too  

What classes do y'all play? I rolled gunzerker cause it seemed the closest to my usual style (warriors, big burly figures with heavy armor/weapons) but I've been using my sniper rifle so much I might reroll assassin. Good idea?

From what level does class really start to matter anyway? So far it's just been shoot whatever gun I like at the moment, make things go boom.

Also, anyone read this? Inside the Box: Inclusivity - Gearbox Software


----------



## tacotiklah

There's 3 difficulty playthroughs, (technically another 8 if you buy the UVHM 2 upgrade) and class starts to matter around the end of your first playthrough since that's about the time you start to work your way down your skill trees. Really, you can own the shit out of the first playthrough with any class without it being too taxing or needing a learning curve.

Gunzerker is a great class if you just love shooting non-stop. There's all kinds of things in his skill trees that let him just keep firing, including ammo and health regeneration when he is gunzerking. One of my most favorite character builds is a Vladof Allegience Gunzerker build with dual Swift Shredifiers. They're awesome guns on their own, but in the hands of a gunzerker with the right skills, they are literally handheld miniguns.

Also, assassin is good for sniping in the first playthrough, but if you plan to play solo melee assassin is where it's at. Too many tough enemies will overwhelm you quickly in the next playthroughs for you to have time to snipe (Unless you're one of those CoD quickscope360 types.  )

I also dig the Siren because if you emphasize a few of her skills and set her up with a Vladof allegiance build as well, she can fire a lot of bullets in a short span of time and the ones that hit can split off into fragments that do still more damage, AND she can make it to where she has a chance to deflect bullets that are shot at her into nearby enemies. When done right and with the right absorption shield, she can get near being invincible.

I've been playing this game for a while and I always find new cool and interesting things to do in it.


----------



## UnderTheSign

All that sounds advanced and complicated but definitely cool! I just looted a sniper rifle with burst shots and fire damage so screw assassin for now  Coupled it with a fine widowmaker and I'm killing everyone left and right, close and far. Not too bad at low level. Tediore weapons are also indeed super fun. Free grenades!


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah this stuff can be as simplistic or complicated as you'd like it to be. I'm a total nerd for this game, so I like trying out different build styles for different characters as it can be a whole new way to experience the game.

For right now though, you should have the most fun just enjoying the story and experiencing the glorious vulgar and crude humor that the game has to offer.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Jess is to BL2 what I am to TES5 .


----------



## MFB

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Jess is to BL2 what I am to TES5 .



A...



Spoiler



NERD?!



OT: Gonna start my TVHM play-through shortly. Gonna finish up the last few quests I've got and then hit the bricks. Should be challenging since most of the stuff I've got now I just blow through since they're older; I just want to do them for the sake of doing them. Not to mention I want to buy those last ammo upgrades from Earl for my sniper/AR/pistol, etc...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Nerd doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## Murdstone

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Jess is to BL2 what I am to TES5 .



If you're into the ES games, have you ever been to the forum over at IGN? Those were my stomping grounds back in the Morrowind/Oblivion day. Pretty dead now unfortunately.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Nah, I've never really done the forum things for any games. Some of those guys make me look like an amateur. On a guitar forum, though, I can appear fairly knowledgeable .


BL2 Question: When you have an absorbing shield, do the bullets it absorbs still cause damage? I had been thinking that the only benefit of those shields was the free ammo, but I hadn't considered the possibility that they also negate their damage. If they do, I might have to start using them more often...


----------



## Mendez

If the shield absorbs the ammo, then the damage was also negated.

Get the Sham, great shield if you can find one with 94% absorption. Have fun farming bunker 

Unless of course you have a decent zero or krieg....Bore and Bloodsplosion ftw!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Bunker's tied with Old Slappy for easiest boss in the entire game, man. Just go down to the second level, near the vending machines. The bots rarely come down there, Bunker's cannons don't fire down there, and the mines it launches rarely do, either. I just stand down there and empty clip after clip into it until it dies, easy-peasy. Of course, it'd be a pain getting TO the bunker every time I wanted to farm it, but the bunker fight itself couldn't be much easier.

Since I mentioned him, with Slappy, just climb back out of the water and hide behind the big pipe running parallel to the ground. His projectiles can't get past the pipe, but you can shoot at him from the space between the pipe and the ground.


----------



## Mendez

Oh yeah forgot you can do that with bunker, and really just the initial climb is the hard part. Once your up there your good to go for farming. But yeah, farming with a zero or krieg is faster since they basically one hit kill bunker. Hell King Gothalion has a video series called "Will it Bore" where he one hit kills bunker with different weapons. One of the weapons he used was the first E-tech you get 

Gotta fight bosses legit Tim!


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah, King Gothalion's videos are awesome. This is still my favorite one:



He was announcing the 3rd headhunter pack and the rarest gun in the game dropped for him at random. Cobras are even harder to find than the infinity pistol. This was awesome.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I accidentally dropped my best pistol (an electric dart [the kind with homing bullets] I got from the Doctor for the E-Tech mission) into the grinder in Overlook that you're supposed to drop shields in for that one mission. 

Thanks, wonky PC menu item selection. Thanks. At least when I accidentally sell something I can buy it right back. Ugh.


----------



## MFB

Started my TVH play-through, running into what I feel like is way too many Super Bad-ass enemies but oh well, I've got some gnarly rifles off the bat. Got a sniper that did 27XX damage, and I was like, "Oh shit, this thing is pretty tits" then proceeded to get a rifle that does around 36XX damage and immediately went, "Ohhhh." Is the fire rate nerfed compared to the 2.7K - absolutely, as in like, 1/4 of the predecessors. But the extra 1K in damage usually takes care of that and especially since I've gotten quick with zooming in and out to lock on. DPS with the new sniper is around 4900 

My new pistol also does 4x as much as my old Fast Iron did, and it's not even anything fancy, it's just a green Revolver but it turns out 1400 damage minimum and has a hell of a fire rate.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I had a lvl 67 Mechromancer and lost her... I'll miss that little squishy bitch... The deathtrap isn't worth 2 cents for any kind of boss from TVHM and onwards apart from distraction, but damn I loved dealing a mini shock nova each time I reloaded. Also hated it for reloading near elemental barrels. I confess I've died a couple of times like that 

Started a new playthrough with a Siren, and I dig her so far. Her phaselock isn't mindblowing in the sense "I'm overwhelmed, let's press f and make 5 enemies die at the same time", but I can tell she has some pretty good skills that are straight to the point, and seems to fit team play well enough for focusing enemies, shooting for heals, or phaselocking an enemy to have some time to revive a teamate.

I might start another playthrough with another character. I'm between Gunzerker and Psycho. Which one is better for solo playthrough and damage to raids?


----------



## tacotiklah

Deadnightshade said:


> I had a lvl 67 Mechromancer and lost her... I'll miss that little squishy bitch... The deathtrap isn't worth 2 cents for any kind of boss from TVHM and onwards apart from distraction, but damn I loved dealing a mini shock nova each time I reloaded. Also hated it for reloading near elemental barrels. I confess I've died a couple of times like that
> 
> Started a new playthrough with a Siren, and I dig her so far. Her phaselock isn't mindblowing in the sense "I'm overwhelmed, let's press f and make 5 enemies die at the same time", but I can tell she has some pretty good skills that are straight to the point, and seems to fit team play well enough for focusing enemies, shooting for heals, or phaselocking an enemy to have some time to revive a teamate.
> 
> I might start another playthrough with another character. I'm between Gunzerker and Psycho. Which one is better for solo playthrough and damage to raids?




Both are very good. I must confess that I  Hellborn Kriegs. Run him with a flame of the firehawk shield with enough points in the hellborn tree and he can literally run around entire levels throwing flame novas everywhere and clearing every enemy out. 

That said, Gunzerker is probably a better bet for raid bosses. He has skills like health and ammo regeneration while he gunzerks, which is great against enemies like Hyperius and Master Gee.

Just depends upon which is more suitable to your play style; shooting everything with a lot of bullets, or taking a bit of self damage and just running around blowing everything up.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Hmm thanks for the advice. I'll go with Krieg, as melee-range playstyle sounds fun for a change. I'll keep the siren for raids then.

Also Jess how many hours do you have in BL2?


----------



## tacotiklah

Depends. Are we talking since I got it on steam or are we talking overall? 

Steam is showing that I have 821 hours, but overall is likely 3 times that. Until recently, I literally stopped playing any other game. BL2 is a helluva drug.


----------



## MFB

I forgot how boring the early missions are. Like, holy shit, going around killing Bullymongs and psychos, ugh. I easily hate the Armored Maniacs, but I do really enjoy using Phaselock on them and making them into my minions to attack their allies.


----------



## Deadnightshade

tacotiklah said:


> Depends. Are we talking since I got it on steam or are we talking overall?
> 
> Steam is showing that I have 821 hours, but overall is likely 3 times that. Until recently, I literally stopped playing any other game. BL2 is a helluva drug.



Wait till you start team fortress 2  I know it's addictive, and the greatest reason for that is that it abuses the "trading card syndrome" that many people have experienced when collecting magic the gathering cards, pokemon cards (or even pokemon in nintendo games), yu-gi-oh cards, etc. I promised myself I wouldn't farm consistently in BL2, as after many visits to the General Knoxx's armory in BL1, fighting my way there with 20 fps due to my old laptop and getting no pearls in return, I kind of feel that rare BL guns are a bit like unusual hats in TF2. Sure you don't pay for a chance to get them in real money, but you invest a great deal of time.




MFB said:


> I forgot how boring the early missions are. Like, holy shit, going around killing Bullymongs and *psychos*, ugh. I easily hate the Armored Maniacs, but I do really enjoy using Phaselock on them and making them into my minions to attack their allies.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

So I'm sill working on my Maya build, and it's gotten a bit annoying. For the longest time, I wasn't really having trouble with anything. I almost never died or came close to dying, and was pretty much mopping the floor with everyone.

Then, at about the time I hit lvl 28 and got to Sawtooth Cauldron, _EVERYBODY_ started just kicking my ass all over the place. It's getting a bit irritating, if I'm honest. I might have to start throwing some points into the damage skill tree, but I'm like two points away from completing the action skill tree. Hopefully I'll find some decent loot to even the odds a bit pretty soon.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, Sawtooth Cauldron fvcked me up my first time I dove in and it was a big wake-up call. Probably the point where the game tips the balance and starts to even out from you being this big bad-ass Siren lady.


----------



## Origin

Sawtooth and Lynchwood level with you for a good while and tend not to let up. My guess is they're meant as places where you can level if you're stuck in late-game; they are a pain in the dick, but they serve the purpose of eliminating that pain.  The funny part to me is that they're more of a bitch than the two final bosses put together, at least til Ultimate.

Started my sixth character. FFS, I can't get away from this game. I don't even want to. -___-


----------



## Deadnightshade

When I did my first run as Gaige, I remember both of these areas being a bit more challenging even on first playthrough, though not by an absurding amount. Try Lynchwood in Ultimate Vault Hunter mode with a gazillion armored skags with riders shooting at you on your tail and that'll put into perspective that in the first two difficulties it's rather balanced 

My guess is that the difficulty is kind of random (within some margins), depending on your gear, skill tree, and map layout. It's kind of the most frustrating and rewarding kind of balance. If you get your ass kicked, but you revise your skill tree and/or find better loot, you do better, and that feels good.

I vividly remember starting the Ultimate Vault Hunter playthrough.. I was something like level 60 or close to that, because just before that I played through some of the long DLCs, but my gear was capped to 50 due to TVHM. I was getting my ass kicked from fvcking bullyrots, even when I had an equally underlevelled bee shield on. That's when I decided to play Torgue's campaign in UVHM to get some decent gear going on before proceeding with the main BL2 storyline. I end up purchasing an Unkempt Harold from a vending machine (farmed a bit the race mission). Holy shit though the tyrannosaurus was unbalanced as tits with a significant unequal amount of silicone put into them . It took me several tries (random explosives getting in the room and obliterating me) of 20 minutes each to take him down from a tiny gap between the arena door and the concrete barricade, with the bee shield and a sandhawk. That was essentially a raid boss fight...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I didn't have _too_ much trouble with Lynchwood this time, though I did do more fleeing than I had up to that point. It was Sawtooth Cauldron that really ....ed me up. I think the only build I've done that didn't have any trouble there the first time through was Krieg.


----------



## MFB

Lynchwood didn't really do anything to me. Maybe NY gear was already at a high enough point but I walked over the Marauders and Bandits, the only thing that really hurt me was the Armored Skags and Lab Rats


----------



## Entropy Prevails

If anyone needs 72 level Siren gear or 72 level gear in general, I can provide. If you´re on xbox that is.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Boy, Maya's action skill sure didn't do me much good against Jack in the final fight, since I have the tree maxed. The only other baddies besides jack die in like two hits, so using it on them wasn't particularly helpful. I think it ended up being the longest Jack battle I've had of any of the playthroughs I've done, for some reason.

The Warrior was still super easy, though, because Gearbox apparently believes the Borderlands series' main stories all need to have anti-climactically easy final bosses.


----------



## MFB

Really? For me, Maya's Phaselock showed me which ones where the fakes and made it super easy to find the real Jack (not that it's particularly hard anyways but still) as well as do some damage to him right away

Aside from that, yeah the Warrior is stupidly easy


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I have no trouble telling which one isn't the fake. The problem was anybody who was phaselocked would get killed so quickly that they couldn't do any damage to anyone, and the same would go for the next baddie it jumped to. It'd have been more handy to just use the phaselock as it was _before_ I snagged the top-level perk so I could've locked the real Jack in place and just beat his ass down wit' da quickness.


----------



## tacotiklah

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I didn't have _too_ much trouble with Lynchwood this time, though I did do more fleeing than I had up to that point. It was Sawtooth Cauldron that really ....ed me up. I think the only build I've done that didn't have any trouble there the first time through was Krieg.



Ironically enough, that area is awesome for farming loot midgets. Have the mission "Capture the Flags" open while you roll through the story quest for the area. I managed to find 8 loot midgets in one run, and I've gotten some shredifiers and other goodies. That should help take care of the loot aspect of things. Also keep in mind, the rate of finding those little bastards increases with the game's difficulty. But there are so many boxes you can open, that you actually end up finding a good number of them.


And if you all think it gets rough now, wait until you start playing on about OP8. Most everything can one shot you (unless you're using a really good OP8 shield) and they have a very high health regeneration rate. Oh and you won't do any significant damage at all without slagging them first, which is when your weapon swapping skills comes in handy.
The only time this game has ever truly made me hate life was when I tried farming Pyro Pete on OP8. Even with an OP8 bee shield and OP8 sandhawk, I'd get butt....ed by level 96 spiderants. It was not fun.


----------



## MFB

I don't think I'll get through a playthrough number 3, so something like 8 is just out of hand


----------



## tacotiklah

Well the awesome thing about UVHM is that if you have digistruct peak, you can start right off with that, beat it a few times to get up to the OP level that you want, farm some gear at the max level that you can stand, then go back to OP0 and the game becomes more tolerable. Is it weaksauce? Yeah probably. 

But UVHM has much better drop rates and a much higher chance for Om Om Ohk and Vermivorous to spawn than TVHM does, as do loot midgets. If I read correctly, the main boss in Digistruct Peak on OP8 (10101001000101010 or wth his name is  ) has a 75% chance to drop pearlescent weapons. Admittedly many of them kinda suck, but the butcher is an amazing shotgun. Basically an smg in shotgun form, with a chance to not expend ammo the longer you hold down the trigger. With him spec'd the right way, this is awesome for a gunzerker shotty build.


----------



## Mendez

Getting constantly one shotted and relying on health gate is really annoying. It's one of the reasons why I think UVHM doesn't need to be played by most ppl. The best balance that gearbox achieved was TVHM, once you'r done with that, it's no longer fun. It just becomes a game where you have to exploit things to win....

Doesn't mean I havent gone OP8, just saying that UVHM is hell


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I got as far as Captain Flynt in UVHM with a Gaige build, and rage quit the entire game for several months. I'm in no hurry to do it again.

I'm heading into the DLC on playthrough 1 with Maya now, looking to round out the damage skill tree now that I've gotten the action skill tree where I want it to be. All I have is the story-based DLC, though, not the ones that came later that are pretty much just raid boss after raid boss after raid boss or whatever.


----------



## Deadnightshade

The OP levels seem to me like a cash cow with a bat beating a dead horse. I totally agree that the constant need to exploit things isn't fun. I haven't tried the OP levels to be honest, and I'm not sure I want to get the extra DLC to do so.

Also I don't like farming way too much. When I'm into 20 tries to get the bee shield from hellquist (a supposedly easy and quick farm) and it's not dropping, I get bored. In an urge of non-maniacal farming though, I tried (in regular VHM) to beat the warrior for a second time in the same plathrough, secretly hoping to get a Conference Call. Well the warrior didn't drop it... I found it in the very last weapon cache right beside the transition from hero's pass to the vault of the warrior 

Also finished yesterday (again first normal VHM) Hammerlock's DLC. I tried to do a Maya motion/harmony build with the 0 capacity shield, but it wasn't spectacular. Maybe it's because I'm still at a low level so I can't benefit from more skills, but still.


----------



## tacotiklah

Deadnightshade said:


> The OP levels seem to me like a cash cow with a bat beating a dead horse. I totally agree that the constant need to exploit things isn't fun. I haven't tried the OP levels to be honest, and I'm not sure I want to get the extra DLC to do so.
> 
> Also I don't like farming way too much. When I'm into 20 tries to get the bee shield from hellquist (a supposedly easy and quick farm) and it's not dropping, I get bored. In an urge of non-maniacal farming though, I tried (in regular VHM) to beat the warrior for a second time in the same plathrough, secretly hoping to get a Conference Call. Well the warrior didn't drop it... I found it in the very last weapon cache right beside the transition from hero's pass to the vault of the warrior
> 
> Also finished yesterday (again first normal VHM) Hammerlock's DLC. I tried to do a Maya motion/harmony build with the 0 capacity shield, but it wasn't spectacular. Maybe it's because I'm still at a low level so I can't benefit from more skills, but still.



Hellquist is terrible for farming the bee shield. Farm Treants in the Tiny Tina DLC. Each run lets you kill at least 4 of them, and they all have a chance to drop the bee shield; including ones that have prefixes. (Inflammable, Alkaline, etc.)


----------



## Deadnightshade

tacotiklah said:


> Hellquist is terrible for farming the bee shield. Farm Treants in the Tiny Tina DLC. Each run lets you kill at least 4 of them, and they all have a chance to drop the bee shield; including ones that have prefixes. (Inflammable, Alkaline, etc.)



I didn't know it had that much of a difference. I'lll try it when I get to the DLC playthrough. Thanks!


----------



## tacotiklah

No problem. On my very first TVHM playthrough for the DLC campaign, one of the Treants dropped a regular bee shield for me. I was pretty stoked.


----------



## wat

The first time I ever killed Hunter Hellquist, he dropped a Bee.

Then I killed him again and he dropped one again.


----------



## tacotiklah

wat said:


> The first time I ever killed Hunter Hellquist, he dropped a Bee.
> 
> Then I killed him again and he dropped one again.



That is almost as infuriating as King Gothalion's video where he throws an infinity pistol off a cliff and tells haters to .... off.


----------



## piggins411

My friend and I were farming The Warrior (not the story mission with the moonshot) and got 2 or 3 Legendary weapons all in a row. I think we might've used up our entire life's luck that day


----------



## UnderTheSign

So I've been getting my gf into co-op games and now Borderlands is next up on the list as I still have a spare GOTY copy... Thing is, I'm already an average at best player (died 2 times on Captain Flint, ugh) but she just responds to stuff slowly, especially when there's a lot going on on the screen. I'm thinking of joining her on my lvl 11 Salvador and guiding here through until we're at a similar point/level and then continue the story together, or start a new gunzerker or Krieg and go from there together. If I'm the one pulling all the enemies, what's the best char for her to choose?


----------



## Entropy Prevails

UnderTheSign said:


> So I've been getting my gf into co-op games and now Borderlands is next up on the list as I still have a spare GOTY copy... Thing is, I'm already an average at best player (died 2 times on Captain Flint, ugh) but she just responds to stuff slowly, especially when there's a lot going on on the screen. I'm thinking of joining her on my lvl 11 Salvador and guiding here through until we're at a similar point/level and then continue the story together, or start a new gunzerker or Krieg and go from there together. If I'm the one pulling all the enemies, what's the best char for her to choose?



A healing siren?


----------



## UnderTheSign

How much shooting action does she get playing as that? It's basically she wants to be cool and blow stuff up, but not have to worry too much about psychos running at her screaming and all that


----------



## tacotiklah

UnderTheSign said:


> How much shooting action does she get playing as that? It's basically she wants to be cool and blow stuff up, but not have to worry too much about psychos running at her screaming and all that



Healing siren is a good choice. There are skills where she heals you just by shooting you with her weapon, and other lulz-worthy shenanigans. When you go down, she can phaselock you and instantly resurrect you. Nurse sirens are actually very useful when used in tandem with characters that thrive on being up close and personal (Gunzerker and Melee Zer0 come to mind).


----------



## jonajon91

I was looking forward to the new Borderlands so much, but I am absolutely furious at how Randy Pitchford and Antony Burch have acted during the whole GamerGate scandal. I will NOT be giving gearbox software any of my money.


----------



## tacotiklah

jonajon91 said:


> I was looking forward to the new Borderlands so much, but I am absolutely furious at how Randy Pitchford and Antony Burch have acted during the whole GamerGate scandal. I will NOT be giving gearbox software any of my money.



Just read some of those tweets. God, how disgusting.


----------



## UnderTheSign

tacotiklah said:


> Healing siren is a good choice. There are skills where she heals you just by shooting you with her weapon, and other lulz-worthy shenanigans. When you go down, she can phaselock you and instantly resurrect you. Nurse sirens are actually very useful when used in tandem with characters that thrive on being up close and personal (Gunzerker and Melee Zer0 come to mind).


Oh, that sounds pretty good then! I've really been doubting about rolling Krieg instead just because he's a madman. And it doesn't get much more up close than him right? 

I'm a little off on the gamergate thing, I saw _some_ tweets that suggested Anthony was saying misogyny in gaming is an issue so I thought he was one of the 'good guys'? Especially after stuff like Inside the Box: Inclusivity - Gearbox Software I sort of expected him to be anyway.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Also how useful is the golden key loot chest in Sanctuary later on? I've been hoarding shift keys and from levels 10-20 have gotten a ton of (to my newbie eyes) sick loot.


----------



## tacotiklah

That chest is a great way to get purples and etech (magenta color) weapons in a hurry. Some of those etechs are even better than legendaries, so it's always worth farming the golden chest in Sanctuary. This is especially true for lower levels, where you might not have gotten to the bosses that drop great gear just yet.


----------



## UnderTheSign

So far it has been awesome. At level 10 I got a 89 damage purple widow maker (not that good a gun but just love the look and name, hah), a TNP pistol, sniper and my first rpg. All basically had double the damage my greens did so hell yes!

Shift codes are a bloody godsend!


----------



## tacotiklah

Yep, they're really useful. Sometimes you get shift codes for loot instead of keys too. Not too long ago they gave out shift codes for some Hyperion made legendaries, along with a couple golden keys.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Yeah, those have expired unfortunately but apparently the valentines day and st patricks day stuff (gun + outfits) are still valid. St Patricks day gave a pretty cool blue slag smg!


----------



## tacotiklah

Yeah the heartbreaker shotgun you get with the valentines day code is awesome for terramorphous. (raid boss that you fight after you beat the game)


----------



## Mendez

tacotiklah said:


> Just read some of those tweets. God, how disgusting.



Wait so what happened?


----------



## jonajon91

Long story cut very short. Randy Pitchford said 'who cares if someone buys a game or DLC because of a biased review' when asked about paying for good reviews and being friends with the reviewers. Seriously, he said 'who cares'.
Antony Burch said the only reason there are so many gay/bi people in the borderlands universe is because of inclusivity, which means that he just did it so he would not exclude anyone. I'm all for inclusivity, but it's got to be for the right reasons, not because you are scared of gay/bi people.

---edit---

Pitchford also went on a huge twitter rant about gamers being scum. It's just bizarre to me that the head of a games company would go out insulting his audience. That's like a clown saying people that go to circuses are idiots. This is not the kind of behavior that I want to fund in any way. Ill get the new borderlands second hand and I will not be getting any DLC.


----------



## MFB

> Antony Burch said the only reason there are so many gay/bi people in the borderlands universe is because of inclusivity, which means that he just did it so he would not exclude anyone. I'm all for inclusivity, but it's got to be for the right reasons, not because you are scared of gay/bi people



Who said he's scared of them? If that's your way of perceiving his words that's different, but in this context it seems like indifference in that, why NOT include them? It's becoming more and more prevalent in today's society so you're certainly not doing yourself any favors by excluding them; so you might as well include them.

In the game we just designed for our class project, we used a female protagonist because not only did we find ourselves coming up with better designs for it, but also because we were tired of seeing a bunch of males heroes; but the biggest thing is that when we asked our class if they CARED whether we went with the male or female, they really didn't. They said it was 'our call' to make as the main game team, but there was indifference from 50% of the team.


----------



## Mendez

Come on


----------



## jonajon91

To be honest I don't know a lot about what Antony Burch has said. I'm just paraphrasing what someone else in the borderlands community has said (think it was bahroo), but I know for definite that Randy was being a huge asshole to people online.


----------



## UnderTheSign

MFB said:


> Who said he's scared of them? If that's your way of perceiving his words that's different, but in this context it seems like indifference in that, why NOT include them? It's becoming more and more prevalent in today's society so you're certainly not doing yourself any favors by excluding them; so you might as well include them.
> 
> In the game we just designed for our class project, we used a female protagonist because not only did we find ourselves coming up with better designs for it, but also because we were tired of seeing a bunch of males heroes; but the biggest thing is that when we asked our class if they CARED whether we went with the male or female, they really didn't. They said it was 'our call' to make as the main game team, but there was indifference from 50% of the team.


Yeah, I think the inclusitivity thing was a pretty cool move. Not because he's "afraid of gay people" but because he supports them and wants them to be included as well. What was less cool were all the kids on the Gearbox forum apparently afraid someone was "pushing homosexuality on them" and that if somehow all characters were gay, they wouldn't be able to connect with the game anymore 

I found some mixed tweets from the Gearbox guys. Some suggested they opposed sexism and misogyny in games and gaming culture which I think is a good thing. Then there's this vague bit I don't get, something about being friends with reviewers, biased reviews and Randy/Anthony covering each other while it's pretty obvious they made a dick move?


----------



## asher

jonajon91 said:


> Pitchford also went on a huge twitter rant about gamers being scum. It's just bizarre to me that the head of a games company would go out insulting his audience. That's like a clown saying people that go to circuses are idiots. This is not the kind of behavior that I want to fund in any way. Ill get the new borderlands second hand and I will not be getting any DLC.



I don't have any context for GearBox's tweets or anything, but given how big and how many voices chimed up to bash women in the GamerGate crap, clearly a lot of gamers *are* scum.


----------



## jonajon91

Yeah there is a lot of toxicity of and venom on both sides of the gamergate argument. It's just a pity that the most stupid people are usually the loudest.


----------



## MFB

Can someone name which Borderlands characters are gay? Because, maybe I missed it, but I don't remember it being something that was so obvious and at the forefront that I felt it was on Gearbox's social agenda.


----------



## UnderTheSign

MFB said:


> Can someone name which Borderlands characters are gay? Because, maybe I missed it, but I don't remember it being something that was so obvious and at the forefront that I felt it was on Gearbox's social agenda.


I linked to an article on inclusitivity a couple posts up. I think Axton is bi and Hammerlock is gay and then there's some others.


----------



## Entropy Prevails

No one should ever be excluded or harassed because of something he was born with, whether it was gender, sexuality or disability. So personally I´m all for equal rights for everyone. 

However, the social justice movement has been blown way out of proportion to the point where some people who consider themselves LGBT label ANY kind of critique as misogyny or homophobia. And this is where I see the issue. Because the social justice issue is such a perfect cloak anyone can label critique as misogny. This is what some developers have been instrumentalising in order to avoid adressing the real issue and in order to mark the opposing group as internet terrorist. While some people certainly are as*sh*oles, this can go for any kind of group. Any community has as*sh*oles, especially on the internet. 

Using these people as examples and cloaking it all under the SJ-label however, takes a special kind of *a*s*sh*ole.


----------



## asher

UnderTheSign said:


> I linked to an article on inclusitivity a couple posts up. I think Axton is bi and Hammerlock is gay and then there's some others.



Stated is that Hammerlock is gay, Ashton and Mr. Torgue are bi.


----------



## tacotiklah

MFB said:


> Can someone name which Borderlands characters are gay? Because, maybe I missed it, but I don't remember it being something that was so obvious and at the forefront that I felt it was on Gearbox's social agenda.



Tiny Tina = lesbian 
Moxxi = bi

Having trouble thinking of any male characters that are gay/bi, though on the mission Mine All Mine, after killing the mine inspector, the dialogue that comes up is to the effect of "And you want to woo the members of the opposite sex, or the same sex, whatever it is that you bandits do."

It implies to me that Pandora approaches homosexuality in the same way Denmark does; literally no ....s given. \

edit: Forgot, Hammerlock is gay (pretty much says so when you start the Stalker of Stalkers mission).

I'm bi and a transsexual and my attitude on gamer gate is...
"That's nice. Can we just go back to playing games now? I'm all for people being more open and inclusive, but when people care more about that than playing games, I just tell everyone to .... off so I can get back to gaming."
Also, as an LGBT woman that suffers from clinical depression, I feel that Zoe Quinn just needs to stfu.


----------



## MFB

Moxxi doesn't really surprise me given her role in the world as the buxom, flirtatous bartender, and we know she's had a history with Mordecai, and I believe they hinted at her having a crush on Roland as well. 

I haven't played the DLC which explains why I didn't know about Hammerlock or Torgue, and I can only assume Tiny Tina's orientation is hinted at in the Dragon's Keep DLC, so there's that; so Axton's is the only other in-game character that I didn't know about but could have before now.


----------



## tacotiklah

In the base game, Tina pretty much makes it clear she likes the ladies. As you head towards killing Madame Bartlesby, she talks about some of her imaginary friends, and goes on about how fine one of the female ones is.


----------



## jonajon91

Also non-BL2 characters off the top of my head. There is a character that has a crush on athena in the new game and Mr Shank from the general knox DLC in the first game though this actually fitted and benefited from the story since he was in prison.


----------



## UnderTheSign

BL2 and GOTY edition 75% off on Steam again for anyone interrested!


----------



## Daf57

Well, just ordered the PreSequel and Season Pass - suppose to drop on the 14th. Little bit excited to get it and start playing. Been reading up on it a bit. Will be interesting to play as claptrap. 

Here's a vid by James Lopez (Gearbox Dev) on Clappy's skill set.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Finally starting to learn to use Kriegs special properly. Casually taking down badass enemies, awesome.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I'm on the verge about the inclusivity tries in the game. For the biggest part of the game+ DLCs it feels just about right. But there are times that it feels forced, like LOOK HOW COOL WE ARE WITH ALL SOCIAL GROUPS.

Two examples off the top of my mind:

1) Main campaign, Wildlife Exploitation Preserve. The echo recordings of the dialogues between the female scientist and Jack. All right, he blackmails her by threatening her female fiance. But then in a later recording (I believe it's the one where the loot midgets spawn), a man just so happens to plead for the life of his husband. That completely broke immersion for me and felt like try-harding inclusivity, although I know it's just a matter of odds and that it could be possible.

2) Scarlet's DLC. When you take the mission where you have to kill Scarlet's sailors that performed the mutiny, she jokingly says that no-fatties are allowed on her ship. When the mission ends, she says that she actually prefers overweight men. That felt try-harding inclusivity too. 

I mean come on writers, you did the joke and that's it. That last line wasn't necessary. Almost everything is light-hearted in this game, from the fact that bandits were normal people before yet you still kill them, to the fact that Shade is a fvcking delussional necrophiliac with a guilty consience. Yet they had to insert that comment that Scarlet is into fat guys, both to praise the player in case he is indeed overweight (generally the praise happens throughout Borderlands a lot, and even in more serious games like Half Life), and to be "try-hardingly" politically correct.


----------



## jonajon91

Finally converted to the good old PC master race (hurrrrdurrr) after about 30 days play time on the xbox. Currently running helborn krieg through the game so I can get back up to those high levels.


----------



## Daf57

Hey now! For a mere $175 you can wield a REAL [replica] Bad Touch from Moxxi! Probably cheaper and easier than tipping her over and over. 

Gearbox Store Borderlands 2: Miss Moxxi's Bad Touch Full Scale Replica (Deposit) - Accessories


----------



## asher

$175 _deposit_ >.>


----------



## Daf57

asher said:


> $175 _deposit_ >.>


 
Right, right - forgot to add ... eventual price of $650!


----------



## Daf57

The 10 Rarest Items in Borderlands 2


----------



## jonajon91

Duuuuuuude. I wish I shat money. I just want so much stuff.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Just wondering, what level is all the DLC? We're level 21 now and doing Mr Torgues but I couldn't find level requirements for the TK Baha's Halloween DLC for example.


----------



## Deadnightshade

UnderTheSign said:


> Just wondering, what level is all the DLC? We're level 21 now and doing Mr Torgues but I couldn't find level requirements for the TK Baha's Halloween DLC for example.



I believe they scale according to your level


----------



## jonajon91

^ to a point. On playthrough one, you can do the main DLCs anywhere between 18-30.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Ah right, I heard some were minimum level 15 and some 25 but that's awesome. Would it be recommended though? We're now 5 levels ahead of the main storyline so that might make that feel a little too easy, unless enemies there scale too. 

You're usually level 35ish when completing play through 1 right? What's the dlc level after that?


----------



## Deadnightshade

UnderTheSign said:


> Ah right, I heard some were minimum level 15 and some 25 but that's awesome. Would it be recommended though? We're now 5 levels ahead of the main storyline so that might make that feel a little too easy, unless enemies there scale too.
> 
> You're usually level 35ish when completing play through 1 right? What's the dlc level after that?



Normal mode enemies cap at 35. True Vault Hunter mode enemies cap at 50 I think but I'm not too sure about that. Ultimate Vault Hunter mode always scales to the highest level player from the party.

The DLCs respect the corresponding enemy level caps, and you can play each DLC from the beginning as if you've never launched it before, once for each of the game difficulties.

You can always reset a specific difficulty playthrough (both main storyline and DLCs at the same time) from the difficulty mode selection.

Yes if you go a DLC first typically the main storyline is a bit easier at the first two difficulties.

The only tip regarding difficulties that I can give you, is to avoid entering Ultimate Vault Hunter mode with underleveled gear (-5 levels from your own can be a bitch), just because you wanted to do DLCs in True Vault Hunter mode first.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I burnt through 600+ eridium in tiny tina's lootsplosion machines, and got a legendary Dahl SMG, and a pearlescent Tediore Avenger. I don't want to play a slot machine again in my life.


----------



## jonajon91

Say what you want about gamergate and all that mess. This felt horribly horribly phoned in and is one of the reasons I almost did not buy this game.


----------



## tacotiklah

Call me a fangirl (and you'd be right), but that sounded like it was actually making fun of the whole thing.


----------



## Daf57

^ I would tend to think the same but who knows. I don't always pay attention to what they are saying really, certainly not as meaningful social commentary. I just like to play the game, shoot stuff, etc.... If the devs are trying to make points on issues I'm blissfully inattentive. Same would have to go for those that are trying the same from outside the game.


----------



## loqtrall

Gamergate is still relevant? I heard ONE thing about it and then didn't hear about it until I saw that post. Sounds to me like they just made fun of the whole thing, just like they did with Destiny in their latest trailer (with the Zero Moon Wizards joke), and like they've done with several other controversial topics.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I have a sinking feeling gamergate or other situations like it will continue to be relevant until misogynistic idiots hiding behind outrage at an industry issue learn to grow the fvck up.


----------



## flint757

I'm confused why anyone cares one way or the other. What is to be upset about it exactly? I get why someone might find something dumb about it, but it seems people are like genuinely furious.


----------



## asher

Incredible and awful displays of rampant sexism, now.

Long Read: &#8220;The Future Of The Culture Wars Is Here, And It&#8217;s Gamergate&#8221; » Balloon Juice


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

flint757 said:


> I'm confused why anyone cares one way or the other. What is to be upset about it exactly? I get why someone might find something dumb about it, but it seems people are like genuinely furious.


 
I'm not losing any sleep over it or anything, but it's still super lame to see a bunch of idiotic man-children saying it isn't about sexism in one breath and then getting Anita Sarkeesian speeches cancelled by calling in bomb-threats in another (Yes, that actually happened: http://kotaku.com/terror-threat-targets-anita-sarkeesian-for-speaking-at-1646371245 ). When you have people taking their backwards bigotry to levels like that, it's worth a little consternation, at least.


----------



## flint757

I meant I don't understand why the sexist people are getting so worked up about it. It's just corny dialogue in a game, who cares. Peoples reaction to their reaction is fairly reasonable. Probably should have worded my comment more clearly.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Oh oops, I thought you were saying you didn't get why people were upset about Gamergate, not about that BL video, My bad . I agree, that video's nothing to get all worked up about, Gamergate or not.


----------



## jonajon91

I wasnt meaning to start a debate on gamergate, i'm rather passive on the whole issue, but I do find it very interesting so I have been keeping up to date. I just shared that video because whether it's a light hearted joke about the whole thing or a hamfisted attempt for Burch to share his opinions, it's not really the right place to do it. Leave our games alone and leave gamergate on the internet.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Goddammit, I want to play the Presequel this weekend, but Steam is being an asshole and my order isn't going through. I went and deleted the local content in my library for a ton of shit to make sure I had room and everything, and now I can't play it for who knows what reason. I guess I'll try again tomorrow morning, and then if that doesn't work I'll contact Steam Customer Service so I can wait seventeen years for them to get back to me about it.

Fvck.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Alright. Download started. Don't know what the problem was last night, but oh well. got that shit coming now. Awwwwww yeeeeeeeah.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Pretty fun so far. It adds alot of verticality and platform-y stuff compared to 1 and 2, which is... challenging, so far. FPSs have never really been ideal for platforming, but the double jumping and jump plates give it an almost old-school feel. The addition of laser weapons could be interesting, too.

I'm doing my first playthrough as Nisha. No real reason why, I suppose. Mostly because she's the only NEW character I could choose, since the other ones have all been introduced in 1 and 2.


----------



## jonajon91

I have two characters on the go at the moment, one at level 12 and one at level 16 and so far I can't help but be a little disappointed. There are too many side quest for each main quest and generally the quests are just going forwards and backwards. 
I do understand that pacing is not borderlands strong point, but damn. Other than that, this game is great from a gameplay standpoint.


----------



## Sofos

So is Borderlands 2 still under development? Man, I thought that would be out by now...

In all seriousness I really wanna get Pre-Sequel but can't afford it right now :/


----------



## flint757

Yeah, the thread needs a name change to Borderlands Mega Thread or something.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

jonajon91 said:


> I have two characters on the go at the moment, one at level 12 and one at level 16 and so far I can't help but be a little disappointed. There are too many side quest for each main quest and generally the quests are just going forwards and backwards.
> I do understand that pacing is not borderlands strong point, but damn. Other than that, this game is great from a gameplay standpoint.



I don't really think the quests so far have been any more just going forwards and backwards than BL1 & 2 were, but I'm only six hours in so far, so maybe they'll get more tedious? 

I do feel a little disappointed so far too, because I haven't really been drawn in to the story or any of the quests yet apart from the intro mission, but again, only six hours in. I'm also a bit let down by the environments so far. I understand that it's a moon and is supposed to be barren, but even the sparse wastelands of BL1 & 2 seem intricate and exciting next to most of what I've seen so far. Maybe new maps I haven't com across will be better?

I do like some of the little touches they've put in. I got a good chuckle out of it the first time I opened a chest in a vacuum and heard that *ssPOP* and the lid and its contents just kinda floated away. It was also amusing how the music at the beginning and in the intro level reminded me of the OOOH ACTION music from Mass Effect, which had me wondering if that was intentional, and if it WAS intentional, if it was meant as a nod/tribute, or a jab .

I also had fun trying to get one of the achievements, which isn't something I usually care too much about, but it sounded too fun NOT to try. The achievement was 360 No Scope, and you have to jump into the air, spin around 360 degrees, and no-scope kill someone with a sniper rifle before landing again. I managed to nail it on my first try, which probably had me feeling a little more proud of myself than was justified .

I'm not sure how much I dig playing as Nisha yet. Her action skill is only occasionally useful so far, but I suppose that's been the case for nearly every character in both BL1&2 early on in the game when you're low in level (the exceptions being Krieg and Gaige, IMO). We'll see how much more useful it is or how much more fun and/or powerful she becomes as I fill out her skill tree a bit more.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

...and I JUST realized that Nisha looks/sounds like Misha, and now I can't _un_realize it. She's going to be Nisha Nansoor in my head for as long as I play the game.

That's both funny _and_ unfortunate.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Okay, it did pick up a bit and add some _slightly_ more varied areas as I got higher in level and farther along in the story. As with previous installments, it also gets more fun as I find crazier guns.

I still don't use the action skill very much, but I think I'll start rounding out that skill tree once I'm done with the tree I've been filling (whatever the far-right one is called ). For now it kinda serves as my "oh shit, I'm about to have to fight for my life" card, and occasionally as my weapon against flying enemies, since it makes tracking them super easy, especially with a stream-type laser weapon.

Still not really drawn in by the story, but I was rarely drawn in by any of the stories in 1 or 2, either, apart from the goddamned depressing as shit story behind the D&D-themed DLC of BL2 (I forget what it's called). I wonder if the last boss will be as laughably easy as the ones in 1 & 2 were, too.


----------



## Daf57

I'm at lvl 21 at the moment on my first run, as Athena. The story line is a bit weak but it's still been fun so far. Nothing really challenging has come up. I've yet to get a legendary - that's going to be cool when it happens! Always a thrill to see that orange marker! Ha ha! I have been able to buy a couple of Torgue Ravishers from the vending machines so I've had good shotguns. The shield and laser mission gear you get from Moxie is serving me well. Can't wait to get some good gear tho. Hit the Shift chests a few times and got some decent purple gear but it was under leveled.

I tend to forget to use her action skill - getting better at it tho. I played Maya so long I really miss the phase lock. 

I have noticed that none of the bosses are farmable - that is going to suck later on. I guess we'll have to F4 out if we don't get the loot we want. Not sure why they would do that tho. Farming was a big part of the fun after you've worn the story line out


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Just got my first legendary. Sadly, it isn't some cool super awesome weapon, it's just a character mod, or whatever they're called. Luckily it's at least a mod for Nisha. I ....ing hate it when I find a high-level mod for another character I'm not playing as . It at least has mostly decent stats, though, so I'll roll with it.

I'm mildly annoyed that I'm 17 hours in and JUST NOW got my 4th inventory slot. Did it take that forking long to get all four in the previous games?


----------



## Daf57

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I'm mildly annoyed that I'm 17 hours in and JUST NOW got my 4th inventory slot. Did it take that forking long to get all four in the previous games?



I remember it did take some time, not sure if it was a long as TPS tho. I feel your pain on that .... I played with only 2 weapons forever it seemed like.


----------



## Bekanor

Just got pre-sequel on PC today. 


Unfortunately I'm on 12 hour night shift tonight and have to take the GF car shopping tomorrow before I get a chance to play it. Then I have a pedalboard to wire up properly and ugh. I'm sure I'll get to play it before the next one comes out.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Okay, the later stages on the Hyperion base are much more interesting than the maps on the lunar surface. That's a relief.

The story is actually threatening to become interesting, too, but I keep halting its flow with my compulsive need to do _every_ side quest as soon as it becomes available to me. "Oh dang, big significant cool thing is about to go down! Let's do it!" "Just a sec, bro, lemme go find these echo tapes first."


----------



## jonajon91

I finished the game last night and I have got to say, The last chunk of the game is absolutely phenomenal. I'm not going to start spewing spoilers, but the areas, the bosses, the story and the cutscenes get seriously 1upped. I was left absolutely gobsmacked, finish this game as quick as you can, it has given me that borderlands rush again.


----------



## Daf57

I'm not through yet, but I have gotten to an area that is suddenly kicking my ass. Around the Eridium Pit I think. I went through all my money respawning so I'm having to go back and do some side quests to get leveled up.

Finally got a legendary - the ZM something laser. Not impressed, will save for the grider I guess.


----------



## Daf57

Here's a discussion of the new weapons for TPS

Legendary & Unique Weapons guide - The Gearbox Software Forums


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Hooooooooooooooly shit. The last stage was sooooooo good. Best final boss of all three Borderlands games, easily. I know that's not really saying much, since BL1&2 has shitty pushover bosses, but man. What a _cool_ final fight. 

Boy, nothing will get your anus clenching like having to Fight for Your Life when the only enemy left on screen is the actual final boss, who has just a sliver of health left. I was _juuuust_ able to finish him off before my Fight for Your Life timer expired, and I just about jumped out of my chair in celebration.

Man. Just... shit. What a _great_ ending. Cool map, tough enemies, awesome boss, fantastic cut scenes, the whole shebang. You guys are in for a treat.

Of course, now that I've hyped it up, you'll probably just be disappointed and wonder what I was on about, but oh well. I had to let this out of my system _somewhere_ .


Oh, one negative: NO FVCKING LEGENDARY DROP. ASLDKJASDLKAJSDLKASJd.


EDIT: ...and I can't believe it didn't occur to me until seeing the pictures they show during the end credits that


Spoiler



Nisha is the Sheriff of Lynchwood.


----------



## Daf57

Ha! That's cool, man! Now you start TVHM right? I'm right behind ya.


----------



## Tommy

So yeah, story was great and gameplay was so much better than BL2. But now I'm pretty close to 50 with my first character. Has anyone else noticed the complete lack of end game content? Most bosses are one time event mission bosses so farming for their legendaries is a pain in the ass. In the end the game seems kinda rushed to me.

Does anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Tommy said:


> So yeah, story was great and gameplay was so much better than BL2. But now I'm pretty close to 50 with my first character. Has anyone else noticed the complete lack of end game content? Most bosses are one time event mission bosses so farming for their legendaries is a pain in the ass. In the end the game seems kinda rushed to me.
> 
> Does anyone else feel that way?



Jesus, how are you lvl 50 already? 

I kinda see what you're saying. I'm not sure rushed is the word I'd use, but it does feel a little incomplete. Like... not long enough to be a full game on its own, but too long to have just been a DLC. I almost assume they came up with the idea as a DLC for BL2, but then it just ran away from them and became its own game. I can say that, for the 28 hours I've put into it so far, I do feel like I spent too much time on utterly boring side quests that just seemed shoe-horned in to take up space.

That ending, though, made up for it. Man. SO great.


----------



## Daf57

I'm just Lvl 28 so maybe it's not the right time to pass judgement on it yet. That said I've enjoyed it - I don't feel like it's got the same content quality that BL2 has but I'm not getting the "rushed" vibe. I guess I knew it wasn't going to be BL3 proper.  I think it will be fine, they need to add the UVHM and some cool DLC and all be right with the world. 

Got another legendary, an O2 unit. Weird application to get one as but oh well. I think these are kind of taking the place of the relics we had in BL2. Besides O2 you get some buffs as well.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I never replaced the O2 unit I got in the very beginning. It has a higher O2 limit than anything I've found since, and it makes O2 cannisters heal me as well as adding O2. Nothing I've found since really seems worth taking those things away.


----------



## Daf57

I didn't bother with them in the beginner either, but I started noticing the buffs that came with them. They are the BL2 relics. Here's a screen of the legendary. Note the added damage for corrosion and slams.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I know they come with buffs, but none of the buffs ever seemed worth more than high O2 content or health from O2 to me.

EDIT: Though that legendary you've got there has higher O2 than the unique one I have.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I started TVHM, and I can't even beat Deadlift, the first boss you fight on the moon before getting to the main city hub. I was starting to chip away at him successfully, but then a super badass scav with a rocket launcher that could one-shot me randomly spawned, and I couldn't get past him to even try Deadlift. I just rage-quit, possibly for the night .


----------



## jonajon91

On the topic of the endgame. I would say more, but they cover everything in this video.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I dunno, the overarching theme of that video seemed to be "we want respawning boss fights and more raid bosses," over and over and over. I don't think that'd really improve the game that much, but then again I've never been the type for boss farming or co-op. I'd be much more interested in seeing more cool maps and cool guns (which they did touch on in the vid), and hopefully DLC will bring those. It'd have been nice if there were more in the vanilla game, but oh well.


----------



## jonajon91

For me the game starts at level 50 (well, whatever the current cap may be). Farming for the perfect guns and set ups, perfecting your skill tree spec and then crushing some raid bosses. That's borderlands for me.


----------



## Daf57

Grand Moff Tim said:


> That ending, though, made up for it. Man. SO great.



Just finished it up - you are right the ending is pretty epic! They went all out on that! Very impressive! No legendary here either, lots of moon rocks tho. 

Time to start my TVHM run!


----------



## jonajon91

I have killed the final boss twice and the raid boss twice, no legendary yet.


----------



## Defi

I was a big fan of BL2 (never played first) and just picked this one up a couple days ago.

So far: really disappointed with character selection. Claptrap seems like a pain in the ass to play, requiring a massive inventory of weaponry. Nisha is even worse cause her ability just plays the game for you, which is not remotely fun. Athena is not bad, but I don't like the way skill trees develop and not being able to iron sight while using the shield. Wilhelm is... well in my opinion was the best option just because his skill is the only one that I don't dislike. It's not really new or exciting, but I never played much of the pet classes before. I am enjoying the game quite a bit regardless. I will try Athena next. I thoroughly enjoyed sal, zero, and maya (in order of least to most) in BL2.

I got a legendary at level 13 haha


----------



## Kullerbytta

'I like my victims like I like my coffee: IN THE BUTT!'

Highlight of all Borderlands-games for me.
Better than the spoon-rant 

Gonna try the Pre-sequel tonight! Anyone wanna play?


----------



## Daf57

Got somewhat frustrated with the Grinder, just went back to selling stuff. But for those adventurous types below is a list of what works.*

From the Gearbox Forums

Grinder Recipes* 
Confirmed recipes are as follows. This is best results; IE, you might get a lower quality item, unless you use Moonstones (which also has a chance to add a special effect to the result as well). Note that the Level of the gun seems to be the average of the three inputs (rounded down).

1. Three White items of the same type (guns/shields/class mods/Oz kits/grenade mods) = Green item of the same type (can be White as well if you are unlucky and not use Moonstones)

2. Three Green items = Blue item (can be Green)

3. Three Blue items = Purple item (can be Blue)

4. Two Orange guns and one Purple gun = Orange gun of the same gun type of the Purple gun (can be Purple)

5. Two guns and one Grenade Mod = Rocket Launcher

6. 1 Shield + 1 Pistol + 1 SMG = Shotgun

7. 1 Shield + 1 Pistol + 1 Assault Rifle = SMG

8. 1 Shield + 1 Sniper + 1 SMG + = Assault Rifle

9. 1 Shield + 1 Assault Rifle + 1 Shotgun = Sniper

10. Two of one gun plus one of another = the type of gun you had two of

Note that grinds of type #10 (using two guns of the same type) cost fewer Moonstones than other grinds.

Confirmed things that don't work:

1. Three Purples doesn't do anything


----------



## Daf57

Randy Pitchford hinting at "themed seasonal event" coming soon for TPS .... hmmmm. Maybe another Headhunter type pack for Halloween? 

https://twitter.com/DuvalMagic/status/527168298706665472


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I realized something about the Presequel that bugs me last night: O2 penalizes exploration. One of the things I enjoyed about BL1 & 2 is the ability to just wander all over the place looking for stuff, or just taking in the surroundings, at my own leisurely pace (what can I say, I'm a sandbox nerd). The whole O2 thing, though, serves to just funnel you from one way point to another. You can always tell where something important is going to be, because there will be an air pocket near it, or on the path to it. It's possible there are some interesting things hidden away from any air pockets, but since trying to find them could mean dying, I'll likely never know. Unless I read a walkthrough online showing me exactly where something interesting is, but that kinda takes some of the fun out of it, you know? O2 does make for some interesting new aspects and tactics in the game, but I don't like how it practically turns some parts of it into a CoD-style rail n' funnel.


----------



## Mendez

Well if your claptrap you never have to worry about O2 when wandering around.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Well maybe once I'm familiar enough with the game that I can play it either with the sound off or with my TV/music drowning it out, I'll try playing as Claptrap. Otherwise, thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Rosal76

jonajon91 said:


> I have killed the final boss twice and the raid boss twice, no legendary yet.



Edit: One here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cmWXGPtqzc


----------



## jonajon91

I meant no drop from either boss, I have a few legendaries from other boss kills or from vendors. Not had time to get 2500 badass rank for that though.


----------



## Daf57

Haven't had a chance to try it yet...

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel Bloody Harvest Celebration - Gearbox Software


----------



## Daf57

This is the shotgun you get for this Halloween special. Pretty cool weapon, not sure how exciting the action will be but it's free.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I saw candy cash and some bloody harvest barrels while playing today, but I didn't see any pumpkin scavs or new missions or whatever. Is it a paid DLC or something?


----------



## Daf57

No, suppose to be a freebie. Go to Deadlift's place - that's where the action is suppose to be. Regolith Range I think it's called. I haven't had a chance to check it out yet.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Considering how easily Deadlift handed me my ass on my TVHM playthrough, I think I'll stay away .


----------



## Daf57

Deadlift is a pansy if you use lots of shock - once the shield is down he's pretty soft. Just off platforms cause he electrifies them and that's what get's you so fast!


----------



## Daf57

Finally got a legendary out of the vending machines! Been saving up forever and it paid off.

Shredifier!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Daf57 said:


> Deadlift is a pansy if you use lots of shock - once the shield is down he's pretty soft. Just off platforms cause he electrifies them and that's what get's you so fast!



On the first playthrough, yeah. Couldn't have been easier. On TVHM, though, he was just _wrecking_ my shit. I had to find a cheap hiding place where he couldn't get to me to plink away at him 


I haven't found any damned legendary weapons yet. Only legendary I have is a class mod, and all I've seen in machines is a legendary O2 kit.

I actually ran out of money last night from respawns. Didn't find out until I went to buy some ammo and got the "insufficient funds" message . I'd never had that problem before, but in the past I always had plenty of money from selling the loot I found. This time around, though, I've been addicted to the grinder, so I haven't been padding my funds like usual. Might have to ignore the grinder for a bit and try to get my money back up.


----------



## Daf57

Handsome Jack Doppelganger Pack - interesting action skill.

Handsome Jack coming to Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel as a playable character | Polygon


----------



## jonajon91

There have been leaks about the DLC chars for a while now, but I didn't expect anything official so soon.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Found an O2 kit today that adds a point of gun damage for every point of O2 I have in the tank, _and_ has a higher O2 count than the one I had been using for ages. It was in one of those stupid moonstone loot chests that I usually ignore because I was saving moonstone so I could max out my ammo and storage, but I bought all of the upgrades Crazy Earl currently has, so I can use my moonstone for chests now. Or even for the grinder, if I ever get another damned Legendary. I'm just itching to grind a Legendary sniper rifle .


----------



## Daf57

You can use the moonstones in Moxxi's, too - for the elixer drinks. I've got about 300 moonstones (already maxed out with Earl, too) and tried a few of the drinks - very cool use for the stones. They last 30 minutes. I used the one that regenerated ammo.


----------



## jonajon91

You get an achievement once you have used them all, I don't have it yet.


----------



## Daf57

You guys gotten the Excalibastard yet? Not a bad freezer.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I've been using the unique SMG you get for that one mission with all the infected dudes in the Hyperion Veins as my main freezer. It has a decent rate of fire and a 30%+ freeze chance(!), so that plus Nisha's skill that causes ricochets to bounce towards enemies means I can just spray in the general direction of an enemy and have a good chance of freezing him quickly. Plus I haven't found any other SMGs around that I really like yet, so I don't need the ammo for anything else.

This one: Fridgia - Borderlands Wiki - Walkthroughs, Weapons, Classes, Character builds, Enemies, DLC and more!


----------



## Daf57

^ Cool gun - reminds me of the Lascaux that was in the puddle in Frostburn.

Got a cool legendary shield today in a locker - the BlackHole! I remember I used to farm Foreman Rick for hours to get the BL2 equivalent.


----------



## loqtrall

Finally picked up the Pre Sequel. So far: meh, It's okay. I guess I'll have to get a bit further into it to see how I actually feel about it.


----------



## Defi

After a dozen more hours on it I definitely find it much less awesome than BL2. I don't even know if I'll get around to finishing the main story once. Maybe if they release a cool character in the future, because none of the current 4 are very fun or exciting.

I'm level 26 I think. I've seen two legendaries in vending machines, bought one of them (class mod, score), and got a legendary from some boss around level 13.


----------



## myrtorp

Lvl 50 Athena now. That shield, very powerfull. Finished it 1st time with my bro and one friend and the second time alone. Done some bosses at lvl 50 and it feels like there's not much left to do for now.
Took me around 40 hours so good value for the money! Felt shorter than BL2 but our first playthru was like 19 hours.

My brother showed me a trick to copy legendaries (or any other item for that part) 
He gives me his legendary items that I want in a trade, then just quit the game with alt+F4, no save quit. You now both have the items. Apparently it should work with alt F4 after a grind too if you dont like the outcome.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Man, Zarpedon does _not_ fvck around on TVHM. 

Still nothing but a bullshit loot drop, though.


----------



## jonajon91

Hey, we finally got a thread name change


----------



## Daf57

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Man, Zarpedon does _not_ fvck around on TVHM.
> 
> Still nothing but a bullshit loot drop, though.



I know! I just went through that yesterday - I just stood there thinking maybe the loot was on a delayed timer or something. There wasn't squat! 

And ... at level 40+ in TVHM I don't want to see an white items! Green should be the minimum at that level. The vending machines are full of white weapons - no! 



jonajon91 said:


> Hey, we finally got a thread name change



Yes - Randy's the man!


----------



## Daf57

Anyone tried the Shock Drop Slaughter Pit yet? It's 5 rounds like Fink's in BL2.


----------



## jonajon91

Yeah, I do it if i'm in quick need of some XP. Not a bad slaughter dome, but it seems to me that a lot of the combat takes place in one small area of the map.


----------



## tacotiklah

I plan to nab the presequel, but I'm waiting for the price to go down some and also for some more DLC to drop.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Man, have any of you tried doing the mission "To The Moon" on TVHM yet? It seems like the HP on the object you're supposed to escort/protect didn't scale up from the first playthrough, so now enemies are able to wipe it out with only two or three shots, so it's fvcking impossible to beat. It's pissing me right hell off. I hope they patch it or something.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Looks like RK5 is fvcking impossible to solo with Nisha on TVHM, too. I shouldn't be in a WORSE mood after playing your games, developers. I'm pretty patient with trying and trying again and again, but even I have my goddamned limits. Seriously, wtf is the point of having minions running around for me to get second wind kills on if even _they_ can kick the shit out of me? Christ.


----------



## Daf57

Skipped "To The Moon" on TVHM - hated it first time through, didn't see much need for it the 2nd time.

RK5 goes down easy with corrosion, at least it did with Athena - haven't tried Nisha yet.

Sorry you are having so much grief with it - sure will be sweeter when you bring that bastard down tho!


----------



## Daf57

Tales from the Borderlands out now - 10% off from the Steam store. Save 10% on Tales from the Borderlands on Steam

Not sure if I'm interested in this or not ....


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I started a Wilhelm build because I still felt like playing the game, but I didn't feel like dealing with the frustration I was getting from the RK5 fight. Even with a powerful corrosive laser and her damage-boosting skill, I was just getting ....ed up all over the place. Maybe Wilhelm will be able to handle it better if I get that far with this build.

I'm interested in the Tales from Borderlands series, since Telltale did a crazy good job with the Walking Dead IP, but I might wait for some reviews first.


----------



## Daf57

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Man, have any of you tried doing the mission "To The Moon" on TVHM yet? It seems like the HP on the object you're supposed to escort/protect didn't scale up from the first playthrough, so now enemies are able to wipe it out with only two or three shots, so it's fvcking impossible to beat. It's pissing me right hell off. I hope they patch it or something.



Apparently a known issue, not sure if Gearbox will address at some point. Saw a thread about it over at their forum. Glad I skipped it then!

TVHM to the moon mission - The Gearbox Software Forums


----------



## Daf57

Have you guys seen the new blue "celebration barrels" - part of the Jack/Doppelganger pack. They explode with a firecracker effect. Also a chance to get one of the rare Contraband Sky Rocket grenade mods (not real useful but cool) similar to the ones in BL2. No level requirement and scales damage to your current level - works better in TPS due to more airborne targets.


----------



## jonajon91

^ I had not, that's pretty neat.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

So far general gameplay is a touch easier with Wilhelm than it was with Nisha, but boss fights are actually a little harder. Nisha can just plain deal out a TON more damage in a shorter timespan with the right perks. Hopefully I'll be able to spec out Wilhelm in such a way that he can dish it out just as much as I continue to level. I've just been concentrating my action skill points on making Wolf more powerful, and haven't really put much into any perks that boost Wilhelm himself.


----------



## jonajon91

So far, the only way I have been able to damage big numbers from wilhelm was with laser weapons, but i;m not a huge fan. For some reason I can't seem to get on with any weapon that is not a jakobs pistol at the moment. Hope times change that though, kind of restricts gameplay.


----------



## UnderTheSign

We just (finally, only play a couple hours on the weekend with my gf) finished the main storyline of BL2 and I'm wondering am I the only one who thought it was sorta anticlimactic?


----------



## jonajon91

^ that's borderlands for you.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

At least the final boss battle was actually fun in this one .


----------



## Daf57

Finished up the Athena run and started a Wilhelm. Kind of losing interest tho... haven't played in a couple of days. 

Thought this was interesting. This person assemble most of the posters from TPS > Borderlands The Pre-Sequel Posters/Signs - Imgur


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Started TVHM with Wilhelm. He may not be able to deal out as much damage per shot as I could with Nisha yet, but he _can_ defeat TVHM Deadlift without firing a single shot . Seriously, I just activated Wolf, and stood there in the corner while he (it?) took care of business. That's quite the turnaround from all the times I failed to beat him in TVHM with Nisha .


----------



## Daf57

Yeah! Just got interested again!

*Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack: The Holodome Onslaught Announced!*

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel Ultimate Vault Hunter Upgrade Pack: The Holodome Onslaught Announced! - Gearbox Software


----------



## Daf57

*Update on UVHM and Holodome Pack*

Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel Update Notes and Holodome Release Schedule - Gearbox Software


----------



## jonajon91

In some more WTF news.



There are proxies about that let you play this kind of thing right?


----------



## UnderTheSign

Pre-sequel 50% off on Steam!

How're y'all liking the Fragtrap?

Also anyone ever tried playing BL co-op through an ad-hoc network?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

FINALLY got another goddamned Legendary:






Description from the Borderlands Wiki:

"Always incendiary. Greatly increased fire rate, perfect accuracy. Slightly reduced projectile speed. Greatly reduced elemental chance per bolt. After damaging targets once, shots fired will home in on them until the magazine is empty. Shots travel in a corkscrew pattern before hitting their targets. All parts fixed."

Homing shots ought to be interesting.

I got it from beating Zarpedon in TVHM with my Wilhelm build. Managed to beat her solo with only one death, which was a bit of a surprise, considering how much trouble she gave me on TVHM with Neesha. The painted target damage bonus from Saint helped alot, I'm sure, and Wolf does _not_ f*u*ck around when he has the right upgrades and a helpful class mod. It also helped that I found an OZ mask that deals extra shockwave damage with every shot, at the cost of O2, so sortof like an O2 version of an Amplify shield. Speaking of, I found a pretty sweet purple Amplify shield in the moonstone chest after you beat Zarpedon, so that plus the OZ should make for some good times .


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!

I beat RK5 on TVHM with my Wilhelm build. I was worried I wouldn't be able to at first, because apparently laser weapons have a really shitty range and most of the weapons I carry now are laser (Wilhelm has laser-specific perks), so I could only connect when RK5 got _super_ close. I had to resort to a caustic pistol I've had in my inventory for like... 15 or 20 levels now . It took ages and a bout or two with Fight for Your Life, but with a little (okay, alot) of help from Wolf & Saint, I was eventually able to pull it off.

Now, on to the last boss. No _way_ that's going to be a cakewalk on TVHM...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Alllllllllllll riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.

It took some doing, but I beat the stupid Sentinel on TVHM and unlocked UVHM. Kinda scared to try it yet, though .

Didn't get any legendary drops, because of-fvcking-course I didn't. Didn't even get any decent purple weapon drops, though I got a pretty decent purple absorb shield. I might just sit back and wait for some story-based DLC to come out before giving the game another spin, or maybe I'll try a Claptrap build just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Daf57

Excellent, man! But you're not done, Tim! Go back and do the bonus Sentinel mission - it will prompt you it's for 4 players but you can do it alone. It's a bit harder but it can be done.


----------



## Daf57

Check out the holiday festivities - through 1/5/2015*

Celebrate Mercenary Day with Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel

*Celebrate Mercenary Day with Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel - IGN*





*


----------



## tacotiklah

Just saw this on my facebook feed and nearly lost it with excitement. I want it bad!


----------



## jonajon91

I saw it a few a days ago, seriously cool stuff right there. I'm having problems with my steam/BL2/BLtps being really slow and laggy the last few days. I have been running both games on high graphics until now, but recently they have just gone to sh*t. Is it steam being crappy at the moment or is the problem on my end?


----------



## Daf57

jonajon91 said:


> Is it steam being crappy at the moment or is the problem on my end?



Sorry to hear that! No problems here - Steam seems to be fine.


----------



## jonajon91

Buggeeeeeeer!


----------



## Daf57

tacotiklah said:


> Just saw this on my facebook feed and nearly lost it with excitement. I want it bad!



That is cool! It's homemade isn't it? I'm afraid my wife, who's not into Borderlands in the least, wouldn't be as impressed as we are!


----------



## Daf57

Been trying to get that Ol Painful Shredifier - beat Odjurymir several times but so far only able to get one legendary - a shield.


----------



## tacotiklah

Daf57 said:


> That is cool! It's homemade isn't it? I'm afraid my wife, who's not into Borderlands in the least, wouldn't be as impressed as we are!



No idea. But given my obsession for the game, I kinda fangirled the hell out when I saw it.


----------



## Daf57

Well UVHM is too easy, I went through it faster than TVHM.  And no slag equivalent needed like BL2. I guess all those that bitched about how hard it was in BL2 got their point across to Gearbox. Bit disappointing. I think I'll take a break from BL and come back at some point and go through BL1 again. Or maybe they will introduce some OP levels into TPS.

Just got the BioShock series from the Steam sale - will be giving that a shot.


----------



## jonajon91

The Bioshock games are fantastic, well worth playing through all three of them. I'm on a bit of a break from borderlands at the moment, I have been playing it pretty solidly since BL2 came out. Will probably return when this 'big story DLC' and the new char is out. Ill try and find someone to do a playthrough with with the two new chars when it's all out. Until then ill just keep spinning dark souls.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I'm gonna wait to see if/when there are more level cap raises before I dive into UVHM with Wilhelm. I started a Claptrap build to see what that character's all about the other day, and my thoughts so far are that his action skill is useless as shit, but not having to worry about O2 allows for different approaches to battles on some maps, which is kinda nice. Not sure how far I'll take the build since the action skill is such a bummer, but we'll see. I still have to try an Athena build, too.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Finished a first playthrough of the Pre-sequel a couple of days ago. All in all it was good, maybe even better than BL2, but I can't shake the feeling that they should ditch the whole "FPS RPG" genre, or at least re-invent it.

The storyline shows promise (wonder what the next game is going to be about, given the ending of the pre-sequel), but it partially lacks depth and pacing due to the mechanics of the game progression. The aesthetics are very good, and I know that taking on a gazillion jobs as a vault hunter makes sense, but honestly when the storyline dictates a sense of urgency (more so than BL2), the side missions feel like a waste of time, while they are also needed to level up and get some better gear so that the story missions don't become way too hard. It makes more sense to me to leave them for the second playthrough, as a way to explore more the whole setting and the mythos presented to the player, while leaving the main hunk of the experience of the first playthrough satisfying enough even for the person that chooses not to do the sides.


Spoiler



Namely things like Jack's progressive transformation and the bits with Felicity were very good and are the parts that stuck out the most for me.


----------



## jonajon91

Yeah, it felt odd that as soon as you get to Elpis everyone is banging on about getting to concordia and saving the day and then all of a sudden, 'I need ya to 'elp me make some motivational posters'. It just felt like it destroyed any concept of pacing.

---edit---

I have word that the story DLC is going to be 5GB, for reference, the tiny tina DLC from BL2 was 1.7GB


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

The Tiny Tina DLC from 2 was one of best DLCs I've ever played for _any_ game. That's a taaaaaaaall measuring stick.


----------



## Daf57

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The Tiny Tina DLC from 2 was one of best DLCs I've ever played for _any_ game. That's a taaaaaaaall measuring stick.



I completely agree with that! Love that DLC!


----------



## Daf57

jonajon91 said:


> I have word that the story DLC is going to be 5GB, for reference, the tiny tina DLC from BL2 was 1.7GB



Dang, that's huge!!


----------



## piggins411

Buys the Presequel and is about to beat BL1 

Xbox red rings

Awesome


----------



## Deadnightshade

Daf57 said:


> Tales from the Borderlands out now - 10% off from the Steam store. Save 10% on Tales from the Borderlands on Steam
> 
> Not sure if I'm interested in this or not ....
> 
> http://www.ps3news.com/images.php?&...-detailed-at-sxsw-38541-1.jpg&w=500&h=400&s=1



I have played only one more telltale game (The Wolf Among Us, all 5 episodes, which is great btw). It's good, more story-driven than BL and it has lots of references that wink at fans all the time, in a good way generally. Still it's only one episode in, so the story isn't fully developed, but it shows promise, pacing (unheard of in the borderlands franchise  ) and it seems to tie some cannon parts after Jack's death. Strictly for borderlands fans of course. Telltale knows what it's doing. I'll be waiting the next episodes.




Daf57 said:


> Finally got a legendary out of the vending machines! Been saving up forever and it paid off.
> 
> Shredifier!



I like that in the presequel you can find purples more often and the weapon levels seem to scale more consistently, but I didn't know that you could also get legendaries!


----------



## tacotiklah

Finally got to try out The PreSequel for a little bit. Played as Nisha, and I love her action skill. Throw on a good SMG and it turns into a sick aimbot with criticals for days. 

I think I like the story and most of the characters in BL2 better, though I must confess that I love the hell out of the cryo and laser weapons. The laser weapons remind me of the combat rifles from the first borderlands.
All in all a good game from what I can tell.


----------



## Cyntex

Same here, just started playing yesterday. Freezing enemies is pretty cool. I am playing nisha too, what skill tree are you running? I'm running the middle tree, might switch it up to the right skill tree.


----------



## Deadnightshade

BTW in co-op, claptrap is just a grief machine  Once i activated rubber ducky while one enforcer was in fight for your life mode, and he would bounce, making it impossible to revive him since everybody else would bounce too  Torgue fiesta is funny to do in unsuspecting allies during random downtime from fights


----------



## tacotiklah

Cyntex said:


> Same here, just started playing yesterday. Freezing enemies is pretty cool. I am playing nisha too, what skill tree are you running? I'm running the middle tree, might switch it up to the right skill tree.



Yeah I ran the middle skill tree with some of the right one. I think Nisha is probably the best crowd control character thus far. Lilith and Maya were fantastic, but just one well-spec'd Nisha can clear entire rooms of people in seconds. She's not the greatest at taking down bosses though. I suspect you'll need Wilhelm to do that, though I haven't played as him yet.


----------



## piggins411

I'm using Wilhelm in my first playthrough right now with my friend as Nisha. He's pretty awesome. The cyborg tree is super fun


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I've played borderlands2 3 times and the fourth (today) was the first time I've actually enjoyed myself!


----------



## Daf57

*Gearbox Expanding To Start Work On Next Borderlands*

Gearbox Expanding To Start Work On Next Borderlands - News - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## Daf57

*Lady Hammerlock Joins The Cast Of Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel Next Week
*
Lady Hammerlock Joins The Cast Of Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel Next Week - News - www.GameInformer.com*





*


----------



## jonajon91

They also hinted that the big story DLC is going to be called 'In the mind of a claptrap', or something along those lines.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Almost finished my first TPS playthrough with the gf. Kinda feels short and sad it's already over so think we might finally start TVHM. Really hope the big dlc is substantial because so far TPS feels kinda lacking, content wise.

That said, continuous fire laser weapons are awesome.


----------



## Daf57

UnderTheSign said:


> Really hope the big dlc is substantial because so far TPS feels kinda lacking, content wise.



I've heard, over on the Gearbox forum, that it's an over 5GB download - the Tiny Tina DLC for closer to 3GB. If that is any indication it should be a significant improvement to game-play-time.


----------



## Daf57

jonajon91 said:


> They also hinted that the big story DLC is going to be called 'In the mind of a claptrap', or something along those lines.



Ugh! Just not a fan of Clappy at all...


----------



## jonajon91

he was fine in BL1, WAY too over the top in BL2 and TPS though.


----------



## Daf57

Agreed - I actually liked that Claptrap DLC back then!


----------



## UnderTheSign

Daf57 said:


> I've heard, over on the Gearbox forum, that it's an over 5GB download - the Tiny Tina DLC for closer to 3GB. If that is any indication it should be a significant improvement to game-play-time.


That's at least a months fun for us so I'll settle for that!


----------



## piggins411

Pretty excited for the third one. The story is finally interesting in TPS. Doing a double Claptrap run with a buddy and it's pretty great. Also the new character's action skill sounds... weird


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Aurelia's skill tree is available now:

Aurelia Skill Tree


----------



## Daf57

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Aurelia's skill tree is available now:
> 
> Aurelia Skill Tree



Wow - love the Custom Loads skill - that would be fun!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Started an Aurelia playthrough. From looking at the skill tree builder, I thought it was a no brainer that I'd concentrate on the Sniper side of the skill tree first, because I use sniper rifles all the time and there are some great crit perks for it, but her action skill is actually pretty damned cool and more helpful than I realized it'd be, so I kinda want to buff that up, too. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Holy shit, you can _wreck_ people with Aurelia's sniper rifle skill tree. Two-shotting Stolen Dahl Jet Fighters is pretty hilarious. I found a corrosive sniper rifle with a 20+ magazine size and high rate of fire, so that plus the perk that stacks crit damage for consecutive sniper shots and the perk that increases damage proportionally with your distance from the target, and I'm just dismantling the opposition.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Just wrapped up a playthrough with Aurelia, and finished putting all the points into her sniper skill tree that I intend to. 

Thoughts at this point are that with the right perks, class mods, and guns, she can do some _absurd_ critical hit damage. That's awesome, as long as I don't find myself in too many situations where I'm getting bum rushed and forced to fight people at close range. 

Now that I'm done with the sniper tree, though, I can start throwing points into her action skill tree, which should help a ton in those situations. Since cryo more or less serves the same purpose as slag in BL2, it'll be handy having perks that make it even more effective.

I want to jump in to the second playthrough, but I've still got a few side missions to go mop up before that. I've already learned my lessons about starting new playthroughs when I'm underleveled .


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Just ragequit. Can't beat Zarpedon with Aurelia on TVHM. Like seriously, less than half a second after fighting for my life, I'd be fighting for it again. Shit just isn't fun.

F*u*ck. Now what the hell am I going to play.


----------



## Daf57

I feel for ya, I haven't tried Aurelia yet but I can see how that would be the case.

I just started a game of BL1 - kind of been wanting to try it again. Been playing some Bioshock Infinity and Rage.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Alright, I stepped away from the game for a bit, took a breather...

...and looked for a cheap exploit .

Found one, incidentally. There's a little platform behind a small section of wall off on the right side of the map (at the end of the main wall to your right, when you exit the elevator). Her slag wave attacks don't reach it, and on the rare occasions that she hops up onto the platform or comes around the corner you're hiding behind, she doesn't even attack. Don't know why that is, but I'm not complaining . I just peeked around the corner between her projectile attacks and took cheap potshots until she went down. The only attacks I had to worry about were from the Eternals, but Aurelia's cryo perks make short work of them. 

On more annoying news: I _finally_ found a second Legendary gun. Every other Legendary I had found up to this point had been a class mod, shield, or grenade. In fact, the second Legendary weapon was just a second copy of the first one I had: The ZX-1 laser rifle, and I got both of them from Zarpedon drops: one on the first playthrough, the second on the TVHM playthrough .

But anyway, why is that annoying news, you ask? Legendaries are great! Well...
I'd been waiting to get a second one so I could take two Legendaries and a purple quality sniper rifle + 110 moonstone to put in the grinder to get a legendary sniper rifle, since Aurelia _destroys_ with a sniper rifle. So once I had everything I needed, I did exactly that...

...and got a f*u*cking Magma. Shitty low DPS that's less than half what my current sniper rifle puts out. Small clip, which suck extra for me since I have a perk that increases critical damage at a cost of clip size. High fire damage and increased splash damage, but dealing fire damage causes Aurelia to rapidly lose cryo damage perk stacks, which negates a large part of what makes her fun to play. I'm still gonna take it for a test drive just to see what's up, but after that it'll go straight into the vault to wait until I find another Legendary so I can try it again.

On the topic of legendaries, though, she's currently sporting a Legendary class mod _and_ a Legendary OZ kit, has been for ages now, and they're so great that I haven't come across anything better since getting them 15 or 20 levels ago.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Holy shit. Aurelia fvcking _dismantles_ airborne bosses. That was the quickest RK5 fight I've had yet. I didn't even have to go replenish my O2.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Was worried the Sentinel would be a repeat performance of the Zarpedon, especially since I kept getting my ass handed to me during the first half of the fight before he even turns into the giant skeleton monster thing. Once I managed to get past that halfway point, though, I actually beat him without dying again. Not even a Fight for Your Life. That was a bit of a surprise, since even with Wilhelm I died a bunch of times to beat that ....er. 

This was on TVHM, incidentally. I've started an UVHM playthrough with Aurelia now, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## jonajon91

I'm currently on a playthrough on BL2 with two other friends, one who has never played before. We're just about done with playthrough one and we will head onto do the DLCs in playthrough two before moving onto the pre sequel. I'm hoping that once that is all done though we will go back to Bl2, i'm not a huge fan of the pre sequel and it will be nice having some people high enough level to do raid bosses with me


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Man, did I ever just luck out. I'm still slogging through my Aurelia UVHM playthrough, and just made it through the Drakensburg level. The entire time I was fighting my way through it, I had this nagging feeling that Aurelia was in for the fight of her life; that the Bosun was going to wipe the floor with her. Hell, just trying to _get_ to him was tough enough. There was one Ultimate Badass Mugger that must've killed me at least six times alone. I was _sure_ Bosun was going to f*u*ck me up.

I got to the elevator, stepped out, cued the intro cinematic...

Immediately stepped back, ducked behind the elevator control panel, and took out the front two shield generators with a sniper rifle...

...then, before stepping out from behind cover to take out the other shield generators, I noticed something: The Bosun was staying in one place at the back of the map, not moving anywhere, and his lasers and missiles weren't reaching me. On top of that, there were no other enemies spawning _at all_. 

I could hardly believe my luck. I'm not sure if it was an extremely lucky glitch, if I inadvertently stumbled onto an exploit, or what. What I am sure of is that I couldn't believe my luck. Rather than pressing my luck by stepping out from cover to take out the remaining shield generators, I just used Moxxi's Vibrapulse to take out the Bosun's shields and then got a few crit shots on his head with a sniper rifle and boom, it was done. I didn't even take any damage. I kinda sat there in disbelief for a a few seconds after it was all over, and then laughed for a minute or two at my good fortune.

Oh, speaking of glitches, exploits, and Moxxi's Vibrapulse, check this shit out:




I tried it and confirmed that it does work, and can be farmed repeatedly. Enjoy!


One more note: I finally went and picked up the Excalibastard, and... it's not that cool. The damage it deals would be pretty awesome at lower levels, but it's really not doing me that much good past level 50. Maybe Wilhelm could make better use of it, with his laser weapon focused perks, but even with her cryo perks Aurelia isn't getting much out of it. The Vibrapulse is still my go-to laser weapon, especially now that I can get a new one every time I gain a level, haha.


----------



## UnderTheSign

I love laser weapons but prefer the 10 speed ones. Low initial damage but with the continuous fire bonus it gets pretty crazy! My lvl 13 Vibra-Pulse must've lasted me until level 20-25 at least, same goes for E-Gun.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Trying a different playthrough style now. I was having trouble beating Meg with Aurelia on UVHM, and while looking for tips online, I saw someone mention that a common mistake solo players make is taking the "glass cannon" approach, where they can deal a ton of damage, but go down duper fast. The same person also pointed out that your DPS will balance out if you spend perks on survivability rather than damage, because though you won't be dealing as much damage per shot, you'll be able to get more shots off before going down.

With that in mind, I started reading up on who people though was the best Tank-style character to play as, and a common answer seems to be Athena, so I've started an Athena build. I even watched a vid by that Admiral Bahroo fella where he broke down the Athena build (perks, guns, mods, etc) he used to get to level 50 without dying a single time and took notes . I know i won'tl be able to make it to 50 without dying, since I'm sure I'm nowhere near as good at the game as he is, but I've at least got a place to start that seems to be working pretty well so far. 

I just hit lvl 17 and I've only died once, and that was in large part because I hadn't quite gotten used to the idea of using the Aspis as often as possible, rather than saving it until the very last moment before taking a knee. I think I learned my lesson and am using it much more often now, especially with a class mod that reduces my cooldown rate _and_ extends the Aspis' duration.

I'm also trying to not rely so much on sniper rifles, since she can't use scopes or iron sites when the Aspis is activated, but I did find a laser railgun with a scope and 100% accuracy (!), so it's handy as a makeshift sniper rifle from a distance, but also works well without the scope when using the Aspis. Pretty fun so far.


----------



## jonajon91

I remember the first time I played Athena with friend and one of them challenged me to a duel. I just stood there with my shield while they laid into me. When the shield was done it flew back and took them out in one hit. It was beautiful.
I think she is a good melee char too if you feel that way inclined.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Uhhh.....


----------



## piggins411

Hope you didn't let it hit you with those bigass wings  My friend and I recently started a Jack and Athena playthrough, and I really like Jack so far. Having played a lot more now, I think I can safely say Claptrap is my favorite to play as so far. I've also had crazy luck getting Legendaries lately. Pulled a Zim pistol out of a cardboard box a few weeks ago


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Just got to Zarpedon with Athena, and seriously, looooooooooooool.

Easiest Zarpedon fight ever. Once I had her out of her mecha armor thing, I just put up my shield and layed into her with Moxxi's vibrapulse. She didn't even try to dodge, she just stood _right_ in front of me, unloading all of her attacks, charging up my Aspis. 

When my action skill ended, I had whittled her health down enough with the Vibrapulse that one hit from the Aspis was all it took to finish her off. I didn't take any damage, and only had to use my action skill _once_. Had a good laugh when it ended, it was so easy.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Started a BL1 playthrough last week just for the hell of it. Nothing creative, just another Lilith build. The graphics and mechanics haven't aged as gracefully as one might hope, but after a couple hours and some control tweaks, I was mostly used to it. Still have some annoying screen tearing fairly frequently and sniping is still a bit awkward (can't find that mouse sensitivity sweetspot), but I'm still enjoying it. 

I'm also finding it _much_ easier than I remember it being, but I don't know if that's because I'm more experienced via playing BL2 and BLS, or because instead of it all being new and unfamiliar to me, I know where everything is and how to approach every situation instead of playing it by ear. A combination of the two, I imagine.

I'm finding legendaries _waaaaay_ more often than I ever do in BL2 or the PS, though. I'm still on playthrough one and i've had at least five or six of them so far and I'm barely past lvl 25. I actually found two of them _in the same chest!_ Opened a chest that had two revolvers and two repeaters, and one of each was a legendary: An Anaconda revolver, which is pretty meh, and a Firehawk repeater, which is fucking. Shit. UP.


----------



## piggins411

New DLC for the Presequel:
PAX East 2015: Gearbox Reveals Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel Fourth DLC Release Date - IGN

I'm pretty excited for this!


----------



## Daf57

Yeah!! That does look cool!


----------



## wankerness

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Started a BL1 playthrough last week just for the hell of it. Nothing creative, just another Lilith build. The graphics and mechanics haven't aged as gracefully as one might hope, but after a couple hours and some control tweaks, I was mostly used to it. Still have some annoying screen tearing fairly frequently and sniping is still a bit awkward (can't find that mouse sensitivity sweetspot), but I'm still enjoying it.
> 
> I'm also finding it _much_ easier than I remember it being, but I don't know if that's because I'm more experienced via playing BL2 and BLS, or because instead of it all being new and unfamiliar to me, I know where everything is and how to approach every situation instead of playing it by ear. A combination of the two, I imagine.
> 
> I'm finding legendaries _waaaaay_ more often than I ever do in BL2 or the PS, though. I'm still on playthrough one and i've had at least five or six of them so far and I'm barely past lvl 25. I actually found two of them _in the same chest!_ Opened a chest that had two revolvers and two repeaters, and one of each was a legendary: An Anaconda revolver, which is pretty meh, and a Firehawk repeater, which is fucking. Shit. UP.



1 is far easier than 2 as you level up, you're basically a god by the high levels, especially as Lilith. 2 has the obnoxious difficulty scaling where the higher level you get, the faster you die...you pretty much get killed in one hit by EVERYTHING by the time you're close to max level (assuming you have the extra playthrough DLCs) and thus it's really not very fun one player; you're basically stuck using an absorption shield with a really high absorb rate to avoid being killed instantly by every single ranged enemy. I still have played 2 to level 60 with almost every class, but I think 1 was more enjoyable to screw around with in one player mode.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Ugh. Was doing the Moxxi Underdome stuff, and rage quit. I used to suck pretty hard at those levels, but apparently have improved enough now that I was making it through with little to no problem. This time, though, I was on the second map, got all the way to the 5th Wave of the 5th Stage, and the two handicaps it randomized were "Enemies have more health" and "Vampire: Player constantly loses health, but gains by killing enemies." Only _three_ enemies spawned: A brute, a Bad Motha Brute, and Bonehead. What the actual f_u_ck, Borderlands. Of course, I died, and would've had to do the whole goddamned thing again, but f_u_ck that. It's not like you get XP for kills in the underdome anyway, so if they're going to pull bullshit like that that makes it not even fun, I'll just move on to the General Knox DLC. Ugh.


----------



## Deadnightshade

I'm having a whale of a time with Athena. I've focused on the middle tree (40 level for now but still in TVHM), and I'm using the excalibastard for melee fights. Seriously, buffed melee damage+ Critical with excalibastard+ Blood rush is really satisfying. I'm weaker in terms of ranged attacks, but the blood rush is exceptional at closing distances even if you don't actually reach the target. I'd say blood rush kind of feels like demoknight easy mode (if you've played team fortress 2 you probably know what I'm saying).

On a sidenote, I discovered the BL2 save editor, probably way too late in the party. Feels good to be able to try out different builds that are weapon specific without the need to farm like a mad man. I may not have as much playtime as others here, but I feel like I've done enough playthroughs to deserve some free fun.

One specific feature of the editor that I like and I think that should be implemented in the games, is syncing a piece of gear to your current level. Of course it has to be somewhat pricey, or make you directly work for it with some kind of hard repeatable mission, but it can be eventually worth it to keep using a weapon that fits nicely with your build.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Anyone tried the Telltale game yet? It's on sale right now and looks kinda neat.


----------



## Deadnightshade

UnderTheSign said:


> Anyone tried the Telltale game yet? It's on sale right now and looks kinda neat.



I'm gonna quote what I wrote some pages back:



Little ol' me said:


> *I have played only one more telltale game (The Wolf Among Us, all 5 episodes, which is great btw). It's good, more story-driven than BL and it has lots of references that wink at fans all the time, in a good way generally. Still it's only one episode in, so the story isn't fully developed, but it shows promise, pacing (unheard of in the borderlands franchise ) and it seems to tie some cannon parts after Jack's death. Strictly for borderlands fans of course. Telltale knows what it's doing. I'll be waiting the next episodes.*


----------



## UnderTheSign

Deadnightshade said:


> I'm gonna quote what I wrote some pages back:


Cool! Might grab it at some point then, seeing as episode 2 was just released.

If anyone has a TPS Claptrap skin/head (especially the one from Zarpedon who's still unfarmable it appears?) and doesn't need it I'd love to have it! GF is big on Clappy but we haven't been able to score it yet.


----------



## Deadnightshade

UnderTheSign said:


> Cool! Might grab it at some point then, seeing as episode 2 was just released.
> 
> If anyone has a TPS Claptrap skin/head (especially the one from Zarpedon who's still unfarmable it appears?) and doesn't need it I'd love to have it! GF is big on Clappy but we haven't been able to score it yet.



I read on the patch notes that Zarpaderpa's loot pool got added in the Sentinel's something like that. You might wanna check it out.




Did anyone try the new DLC yet? I think it was pretty cool, but the final boss fight was really infuriating. Fair warning, don't go in the final battle underleveled in TVHM.


----------



## goherpsNderp

tried the Handsome Collection last night on PS4.

it's marvelous. 1080p, silky smooth framerate, and the graphics look like the PC version on max. (at least the way it looks on MY computer with max settings) can't wait to dig in a little deeper into TPS in the coming months.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Deadnightshade said:


> I read on the patch notes that Zarpaderpa's loot pool got added in the Sentinel's something like that. You might wanna check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone try the new DLC yet? I think it was pretty cool, but the final boss fight was really infuriating. Fair warning, don't go in the final battle underleveled in TVHM.


Oh really? Didn't find anything on google/reddit. I'll try!

Haven't tried any of the DLC yet but bought the seasons pass for me & the gf last week when they were on sale so we'll be trying it out this weekend. More Claptrap, hurray!


----------



## Deadnightshade

UnderTheSign said:


> Oh really? Didn't find anything on google/reddit. I'll try!



Yes I found it again. From the news section if you right click on TPS:

_(Note: Col. Zarpedon's loot pool has been added to the Sentinel since Zarpedon cannot respawn.) _


----------



## UnderTheSign

Time to grind then!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Doing a playthrough as Jack's body double, to see what he's all about. It's taken some adjustments after playing as Athena, since I can't just run into the thick of things and not expect to get my ass kicked anymore. Gotta admit, it's pretty rough in the early goings so far, since the skill tree I'm working on now didn't give any decent offensive or defensive bonuses for the first several levels. I've got Money Is Power now, though (+1% gun damage for every $1 you find, until you either die or spend any money), so I'm hopping over to the Action Skill tree to pump up my li'l helpers. I figure once I can spawn Badasses and dish out +999% gun damage, I'll be tearing suckas up.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Got to the Sentinel on playthrough 1 with Jack's Doppelganger today. I had 300+ stacks of Money is Power and a pair of powerful laser weapons to swap between (Vibrapulse and E-Gun) to take advantage of Compound Interest, and I friggin' _wrecked_ the Sentinel's bitch ass. 

It might actually have been an easier fight than it was with Athena. I'd have probably gotten my ass kicked if I hadn't had so many stacks of Money is Power, but I had plenty, so it wasn't even really a fair fight .

I think I'll take Jack into the Claptrap DLC this coming week, since I like to try new DLC on Playthrough 1 builds, but all my other current builds are on at _least_ playthrough 2.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Holy sh!t. The last boss for the Claptrap DLC does not f_u_ck around. I've rage quit twice now. 

Think I'll step away for a bit and try again later this week.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Holy sh!t. The last boss for the Claptrap DLC does not f_u_ck around. I've rage quit twice now.
> 
> Think I'll step away for a bit and try again later this week.



Told ya 

He's really hard to solo without an OP build, or using stackable skills. I managed to get


Spoiler



Eclipse


 after a looong fight (shooting down rockets and shock balls helps a bit), but there was no way to get


Spoiler



EOS


, so I leveled up my Athena temporarily with a save editor just to see the ending, and I'll revisit the fight later.

A high-dps shock laser or pistol works, as well as high-count pellet guns.


Spoiler



EOS


 is a bit weird though, the turrets have way too much health, I'm not sure half of the time if I'm hitting the optimal hitboxes, and some laser weapons (like vibrapulse) seem to do no damage at that distance.



As for the customizable arena gamemode, it seems a bit more fun than farming raid bosses. I haven't managed to complete the highest difficutly yet, but in my ~10 tries, I got two legendary drops from badasses! In borderlands 2 terms that's a payday!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Yeah, continuous beam laser weapons don't hit him at all. So far I've had luck getting his shields down with a shock glitch mining laser, _especially_ when the random glitch gives it an uber projectiles-per-shot count, and then whittling away at his health with a shotgun or corrosive sniper rifle. I've only gotten him down to about 70% health before being killed, though. It's pretty damned tedious.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

*WHEW*

I did it. Sweet Baby Jesus in the manger, I friggin' did it. I beat that bastard SOLO, without using a save file editor, and without leaving to grind my level up. Counting the time spent attempting to beat him over two nights, it took me about five hours .

To give an idea of how long it took, I had just recently hit level 34 when the fight started. By the time it was all said and done, I had hit level 35 _just from killing smaller enemies for second wind._ Sh!t was no. Goddamn. JOKE.

I did it as Athena, lvl 34/35, as mentioned. The strategy I ended up settling on for the final incarnation of the boss was to alternate hiding on either side of that long skinny bridge in the middle of the map, depending on which side the boss was attacking from, taking cover behind the posts when was FIRIN' HIS LAZOR. I chipped away at his shields with a glitch-class shock laser rail gun (beams don't reach), then switched over to a glitch shotgun with a super high pellet count to wear down his health. I was using shotgun ammo faster than the ammo chests respawned by the end, so I had to finish him off with a glitch explosive pistol.

I think there's a guaranteed Legendary drop at the end, given a joke they make when you beat him. Don't know if he'll be farmable (f_u_ck if I'm ever gonna try ). I got an IVF, which is a bit underwhelming. I got another Legendary SMG as a reward from Jack at the end, but I forget what it's called, and it seems equally underwhelming, unless it's got some super awesome effect that I'm missing.

At any rate, damn. That was quite the fight.

Also, I kinda feel bad for Claptrap now. They really made him into a sympathetic character with the backstory the DLC provided. That's saying something, since I friggin' hated him since the very beginning of BL1 .


----------



## UnderTheSign

Was that on normal or tvhm?

Got the legendary class mod from the Holodome DLC on my Wilhelmina and it's pretty boss. Combined with Saint & wolf, my gf in Claptrap co-op spec (gun wizard + continuous fire bonus laser) our damage output is great. Just gotta find an upgrade over my lvl 16 E-gun...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

UnderTheSign said:


> Was that on normal or tvhm?



Normal. I always try new DLC on the default difficulty first, usually with a character who has just finished the main story and most of the side quests from the first playthrough. Man, I don't even want to think about how hard it's going to be on TVHM.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Man in that case I'm screwed, my main is still a continuous fire laser (E-gun lvl 16 actually..) and I have yet to find something that lives up to it. 

I did just quite easily solo the raid version of the sentinel. Elemental damage reduction Anshin shield made it a piece of cake and my e-gun made second winding on guardians super easy.


----------



## Deadnightshade

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Normal. I always try new DLC on the default difficulty first, usually with a character who has just finished the main story and most of the side quests from the first playthrough. Man, I don't even want to think about how hard it's going to be on TVHM.





UnderTheSign said:


> Man in that case I'm screwed, my main is still a continuous fire laser (E-gun lvl 16 actually..) and I have yet to find something that lives up to it.



&#921; fist tried it at TVHM that's why I was getting my ass kicked. I revisited the battle at level 50. I was like 2 levels above the boss. With the help of a shock pistol and a the new legendary jacobs shotgun I had no problem taking him out. Still took a while, but it was waaaaaay easier. 

I strongly recommend finishing the DLC at normal difficulty. Then level up through the main campaign for instance in order to be able to play the arena at normal mode but hardest difficulty. There is a high chance for legendaries to drop from badass enemies (you don't even have to actually make the round), that can really help in the final fight of the DLC in TVHM.

As for the E-gun, I remember that it was decent, but not even legendaries last for more than 10 levels. I suppose you get laser buffs with wilhelm, but still it sounds weird. Try different, fresher types of lasers and compliment them with skills, class mods and oz kits.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Ol' Rosie, which you get from Jack for beating the main story on TVHM, has a better damage multiplier than the E-Gun. Get that sucker instead.

Still won't work on EOS, since it's a stream laser, but it'll be fine for other enemies.


----------



## UnderTheSign

So I got a couple good new lasers in the DLC but man you were right, they're basically useless against EOS. His health pool is ridiculous!


----------



## Deadnightshade

Yeah his health pool is basically raid. I think that it's pretty annoying to keep losing to him if you go solo. I believe though that they should rebalance the first playthrough of story bosses (like moonshot Warrior) to have less health (compared to Eclipse & EOS), apply a small buff to lesser weapons, and a cap to the dps that they can receive. So essentially make it less gear-oriented for the fist time you beat him and more skill-based. The second playthrough could be more like the Eclipse & EOS we saw here.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Yeah, I thought our weapons were pretty up to date, I mean we were using weapons we got only through that DLC but it just felt inadequate. Maybe they'll patch it at some point because looking at Reddit I think everyone agrees it's too much.


----------



## Deadnightshade

UnderTheSign said:


> Yeah, I thought our weapons were pretty up to date, I mean we were using weapons we got only through that DLC but it just felt inadequate. Maybe they'll patch it at some point because looking at Reddit I think everyone agrees it's too much.



I suppose their mindset was "Well we fvck them up right in the ass each time, so let's give them a guaranteed legendary drop on first playthrough and a legendary SMG, but make them work for it". It's nice, but still doesn't adress the main problem that is balance.

BTW the only other guaranteed legendary is the MORQ shield


Surprisingly, I found this myself while searching for a side quest. I'm usually really bad at locating chests 


Spoiler



loot chests I mean, I have a proper radar for the "other" kind


----------



## piggins411

Grand Moff Tim said:


> *WHEW*
> 
> I got an IVF, which is a bit underwhelming. .




I actually got one of these in my first Claptrap playthrough and I loved it. Of course, I pretty much just threw it all of the time instead of shooting it, but that _really_ ....ed people up. Instant second winds


----------



## UnderTheSign

So we finally did it and it was easy as kittens  found a vladof shock sniper which ate his shield in literally one moonbeam charge and then just unloaded whatever we had, SMGs, rocket launcher, whatever. Took us a couple of minutes at most. Second winding on the buglet.app and small glitches running around made it easy to stay alive too. 

Got the Viral Marketing shotgun off him and 15 minutes later I found the Omni-Cannon sniper. Both are a little underwhelming so far.

Also has anyone gotten the head customizations yet? There's one from Teh Earworm related quest but there's supposed to be 3 available and no clue on where they are.


----------



## Deadnightshade

BTW add me for some BL2 or TPS:

http://steamcommunity.com/id/apintofjarate

I'm located in Europe, in case you've never looked under my avatar .


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

UnderTheSign said:


> So we finally did it and it was easy as kittens  found a vladof shock sniper which ate his shield in literally one moonbeam charge and then just unloaded whatever we had, SMGs, rocket launcher, whatever. Took us a couple of minutes at most. Second winding on the buglet.app and small glitches running around made it easy to stay alive too.


 
Must've been nice. When I solo'd him, I didn't have any weapons that came even close to taking out his shields that fast. Second winds were _usually_ close by, but the times I died it was always because there was nothing in my vicinity to take out when I was in Fight for your Life.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Just solo'd EOS, this time in TVHM with a lvl 50 Jack's Doppelganger. This time around I managed to pull it off on my first try, thanks in part to developing a decent strategy when I spent so much time doing it with Athena, and thanks in even larger part to the Doppelganger's actions skills and perks. Several of the perks increase survivability to an almost ridiculous degree, the badass Holo-Jacks do _not _f_u_ck around, and Money is Power can give a significant DPS bonus. 

It was just alot easier this time around, which was kinda surprising, since the Doppelganger doesn't have the reputation as a Tank that Athena does, and I was playing it on a higher difficulty level. It was actually almost anticlimactic taking out EOS on the first try, as opposed to finally pulling it off after trying for three hours with Athena . 

At any rate, if anyone is looking for a good character for taking on EOS solo, then a lvl 50 Doppelganger with the right specs seems to do the trick.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Oh, and the final fight _should _have gone by even quicker, but the game decided to glitch out on me. When I got to the end of the very last map before you start the fight with Shadow-Trap, the portal to the next map/stage didn't spawn. I tried going back to the beginning of the map so I could load the previous map and then come back into the problem area to see if it would reload, but you actually _can't_ go back the way you came in on that map, because it starts you out with a huge drop. 

That meant I had to quit and restart, which meant I had to lose the _three hundred_ stacks of Money Is Power I had at the time. I had to fight through that stage again, which afforded me the opportunity to get about 30 stacks back before getting to the next map & boss fight, but 30% gun damage is a far cry from the 300% I should have had. F_u_ckin' glitches, man.

On a happier note, I ended up with _three_ legendaries after playing through the DLC this time. 

The first was a Luck Cannon I found in a random loot container, and it's pretty sweet. It's a pistol with absurdly high damage, plus decent accuracy and zoom. It only had a one-round magazine, but the power and reload speed mostly made up for that. It actually made for a pretty handy sniper rifle substitute.

The second and third I got for beating EOS, one as a drop and the other from Jack as the quest reward. The drop was a Fusillade assault rifle, and the one from Jack was a Cheat Code SMG. I haven't had a chance to play with either yet, but they seem to have some potential.

I also found some pretty sweet glitch weapons that I'm sure I'll get some mileage out of, specifically a shock rail laser and high power, high rate of fire pistol.

Next up is finishing the side missions from the DLC, then heading off in to UVHM...


----------



## littleredguitars2

i found myself the other day craving another playthrough of B1. that game was so simple and fantastic. i liked 2 a lot and tps was pretty fun but neither of them compare to the first one for me. such a great game


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I recently went back for a BL1 playthrough, and while it's still fun, it sure hasn't aged very well.


----------



## UnderTheSign

After playing BL2 and TPS first then starting BL1 I found it to feel a bit slow tbh. Good game but especially BL2 was a big improvement.


----------



## piggins411

Final bosses in the Claptrap DLC on UVHM... Holy .......


----------



## Daf57

Looks like Gearbox is getting ready for 3. 

Gearbox confirms that Borderlands 3 will be its next game &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## wankerness

piggins411 said:


> Final bosses in the Claptrap DLC on UVHM... Holy .......



What Claptrap DLC? I've been out of this game for a while. Are you talking about the Claptrap DLC in the first game? Or did they release something in the second game?

I still prefer the first game because it is MUCH, MUCH more balanced for 1 player. The second game on higher difficulties is just a joke - at 61+, practically everything will take you from full shield to 0 health in one shot, and then you die the next hit. The only way to survive in single player is to get one of those shields with 80%+ bullet absorb. If I wanted to play a coop-only game, I'd play World of Warcraft! I like BL2 alright until you start going into the third difficulty level. I got four different classes to level 61 and did some two player coop all the way through, and I did the pirate, Mr. Torgue, Tiny Tina, and Hammerlock DLC on most of them. It got rough at high levels, but I just started passing around that absorb shield on all my characters so it was fine  I never really messed around with the over 61 stuff since I already basically got one shot on every character if a bullet went through the absorb shield. Dumb.

The other advantage of 1 is that there's way less time required for standing around waiting for people to talk to you before doors open. After the first playthrough it became excruciating to listen to those guys over and over. Besides Mr. Torgue, of course.


----------



## Rosal76

Daf57 said:


> Looks like Gearbox is getting ready for 3.



They should make Marcus and Moxxi playable charcters.



wankerness said:


> What Claptrap DLC? I've been out of this game for a while. Are you talking about the Claptrap DLC in the first game? Or did they release something in the second game?



He might be playing the Claptrap DLC for the first game on his second playthrough and mistook it for UVHM.  If he is indeed talking about Claptrap's New Robot Revolution DLC from the first game, the sub-bosses/bosses can be pretty hard to beat in the second playthrough.


----------



## Quiet Coil

I'd play the ever living crap out of a Borderlands 1 remaster. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ralyks

I'm so into the idea of 3. Now if I can just finish Tales from the Borderlands...


----------



## wankerness

Rosal76 said:


> They should make Marcus and Moxxi playable charcters.
> 
> 
> 
> He might be playing the Claptrap DLC for the first game on his second playthrough and mistook it for UVHM.  If he is indeed talking about Claptrap's New Robot Revolution DLC from the first game, the sub-bosses/bosses can be pretty hard to beat in the second playthrough.



Well, I hope he beat it in the year since his post. 

The last boss on the Claptrap DLC from BL1 is completely ridiculous if you do anything other than hide out in the couple of easily defensible spots that it can't come anywhere close to and snipe at the handful of convenient times. There are so many spots like that, though, that it isn't very hard, just incredibly tedious. I think it took 30 minutes plus? As long as you can reliably kill the suicide drones close enough to yourself to get ammo without getting owned by the boss, it's just a matter of patience. I'd be curious as to what the intended strategy for that boss was.

I don't really remember any other bosses in there, so they must not have been too bad. IIRC it was just recycles of all the bosses from previous DLC, albeit with mind control things on their heads, and massively nerfed.


----------



## jonajon91

I hope they separate pistols and repeaters again. That would be pretty dope.


----------



## Ralyks

Anybody still play BL2? I recently finished Tales (which was GREAT!) and decided to look into the Handsome Collection. Happen to be 20 bucks on Amazon, so I have it on the way for PS4


----------



## Daf57

Yes - I still play. It's still one of the best FPS out there.


----------



## jonajon91

I've been playing it since launch. I'm currently smashing BL1 again at the moment with a friend trying to get all characters to 69 (two at a time) and killing Crawmerax. Then we'll go on to the pre-sequel despite the fact that it sucks and then on to BL2. Man I love borderlands.


----------



## Ralyks

Got the Handsome Collection arriving in PS4 tomorrow. Huzzah!


----------



## Ralyks

Aaaand it showed up before I left for work today  threw it in the PS4 to install so I'm good to go when I get home. So should I play BL2 first or Pre-sequel first? Also, gamer tag is Ralyks03 if anyone wants to play.


----------



## jonajon91

The pre-sequel takes place before BL2, but it's like star wars in that you should play then in the order they came out because they don't really work in time order. Episode 6 would be crap if you had already seen episodes 1-3 (if you catch my drift).


----------



## Ralyks

So start with BL2. Got it. I had it on Xbox 360 a long while back but didn't get very far before I ended up selling the 360. Like I mentioned earlier, playing through Tales from the Borderlands got me wanting to play again.


----------



## thedonal

I've now put a few hours into Borderlands on 360.

It really is Diablo with Guns. On another planet. 

It's definitely less sparse now I'm past the first two acts. I've noticed that XP rewards are very much more task based than going out on a random shooting spree. Quite liking it though.


----------



## Leberbs

Are the more recent borderlands games better than the first? I bought the first one with some expansions. I played it for a day and was done. Enemies were sparse, NPC were sparse, quests were redundant... it was just lacking.


----------



## thedonal

Leberbs said:


> Are the more recent borderlands games better than the first? I bought the first one with some expansions. I played it for a day and was done. Enemies were sparse, NPC were sparse, quests were redundant... it was just lacking.



This is what I initially thought. Its only once you get past the first couple of areas that things start opening up a bit.

Mission content is fairly repetitive- generally, meet this character, repair that claptrap, find the bits of a gun or kill adversaries. But that't gaming.

I find that missions are a fairly important way of progressing due to the xp they provide..


----------



## tacotiklah

First one is fun, but I like the overall feel of the second one better. Pre-sequel was pretty garbage though. :/


----------



## Ralyks

So I'm pretty sure I'm on the final story mission for BL2. Should I get all the sidequests done first or can I go back and do that stuff after finishing the mission? Or theres some kind of New Game + mode?

Guess I'll also be starting Pre-Sequel shortly too. Can't wait for BL3, and wish they would do another Tales from the Borderlands.


----------



## jonajon91

It depends on your level really, I finish Bl2 in the late twenties and then move on to the next playthrough. It does depend on how much you are enjoying the game as well, if you want to do the sidequests then you can do them, it's just the start of playthrough two will be a bit easy because you will be slightly over leveled. 
It's worth noting that playthrough two isnt any different from the first one, you just play through again with new levels and more skill tree unlocked.


----------



## tacotiklah

If you've never played the game before, I'd recommending doing all the side-quests in normal before moving on. This way you can check out some of the great luls that occur in some of the missions. There ARE some quests that might be worth skipping so that you can farm their bosses for specific neat-o items.


----------



## UnderTheSign

tacotiklah said:


> First one is fun, but I like the overall feel of the second one better. Pre-sequel was pretty garbage though. :/



Really? I like both equally I think. Pre sequel had funny guns and imo, better playable characters. Also, claptrap dlc.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I don't really get why people hate on the Presequel. I can understand thinking it wasn't as good as 2 (because it wasn't ), but I never thought it was a bad game. Certainly not "garbage." I had fun playing it, enough that I've done multiple playthroughs to see what all the playable characters are like.


----------



## Ralyks

I'm at level 30 in BL2 and at the point where I can do Talon of God, but I feel like I'd rather tackle that with a group of 4. So been doing remaining side quests while I wait for 3 people to join me whenever I get to playing, which is usually after my son goes to bed in the evening.... Then I end up on a 3 - 4 hour binge.


----------



## tacotiklah

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I don't really get why people hate on the Presequel. I can understand thinking it wasn't as good as 2 (because it wasn't ), but I never thought it was a bad game. Certainly not "garbage." I had fun playing it, enough that I've done multiple playthroughs to see what all the playable characters are like.



I've done a couple playthroughs on it and it struck me as having an okay story (Though not a fan of 'play through jack's perspective'), funny moments, but AWFUL game mechanics compared to 1 and 2. The space jump stuff seemed cool when I first heard about it, but it was actually a pain in the ass to navigate with. Then Gearbox had to go and start doing their ....ery with patches and hotfixes, breaking the game more and more. Bosses that you could farm for items suddenly became unfarmable. Things like that just irritated me to where I couldn't play the game anymore. And the final boss is an absolute BASTARD to beat, even on easy difficulty. You could be one of the noobs that uses gibbed to get all the best guns and it still would take you a while to beat the boss.

I dunno, compared to previous offerings it felt like the game really lost direction and what good things about it that it originally had, Gearbox screwed up by patching it out.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

tacotiklah said:


> And the final boss is an absolute BASTARD to beat, even on easy difficulty. You could be one of the noobs that uses gibbed to get all the best guns and it still would take you a while to beat the boss.



Really? With some builds/playstyles he was pretty tough, yeah, but with other builds he was almost hilariously easy. The last boss of the Claptrap DLC was harder, IMO.


----------



## Ralyks

Just finished the story in BL2 and started True Vault Hunter mode. I don't think I would have beaten that final boss if I wasn't in a party if 4. I'm going to start on Pre-Sequel, just deciding who I should start with. Playing as Jack sounds like it could be amusing.


----------



## UnderTheSign

I really enjoyed Wilhelm, his drones helped me survive a ton of nasty stuff. If you enjoy some fun and shenanigans (and can stand the character), Claptrap is pretty sweet.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

With Jack you can eventually get a skill/perk/whateverthey'recalled that increases your damage multiplier every time you pick up a stack of money, and it lasts until you die or buy something from a vendor. It isn't too hard to not spend money, since you'll likely get your best gear as loot drops, so with that perk you can become absurdly powerful after clearing a few areas and picking up all the cash. The last boss of the game was practically a joke when I strolled in the an enormous damage multiplier, haha.


----------



## tacotiklah

I was a fan of Nisha myself. I love the slow-mo while fanning the hammer of revolvers-type action. A lot of fun and minus some ending bosses, she tears through content like it's nothing.


----------



## Ralyks

Playing through with Nisha right now. Other than the gravity and oxygen elements, it feels like more BL2. Not complaining. I'm guessing less people play Pre-Sequel though because I never have problems with people joining in on BL2, not so much with this game.


----------



## tacotiklah

So Gearbox has confirmed that the next game they plan to work on is Borderlands 3:
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...irms-that-borderlands-3-will-be-its-next-game


Massive hype!


----------



## UnderTheSign

Hope they market it better than Battleborn. That game had potential but never hit the marked right.


----------



## Ralyks

Now that I beat BL2 and Tales, and pretty deep into Pre-Sequel, I'm more hyped than ever and also pretty invested into the story now.

Also, loot. Glorious loot.

I'm going through my next run through of BL2 and again, going through my first Pre-Sequel run, if anyone is still playing on PS4, PSN name is Ralyks03


----------



## thedonal

Enjoying the hell out of Zombie Island right now- so far my favourite content, even though it is an add on. And I'm not overly into the zombie thing at all.

Its a fantastic shotgun fest!


----------



## jonajon91

^BL1? That's a lot of fun to run with a revolver build, popping brains.


----------



## Ralyks

So apparently I finished Pre-Sequel last night without even realizing I was on the last mission. So now on my True Vault Hunter playthrough of both Pre-Sequel and BL2 (again, always looking for people to go loot hunting with). Think I may even grab a used copy of BL1 on PS3 so I can get the whole story (I seem to have started with Tales and worked my way backwards in the story).


----------



## thedonal

jonajon91 said:


> ^BL1? That's a lot of fun to run with a revolver build, popping brains.



I bet. But for me, zombies gotta be taken down with a shotgun.

Currently rocking Blast Bulldog- not the most damage, but 20 slugs per clip for insane trigger action...

Loving other game references too- just took down Raakanishu. Gave me a giggle that one!


----------



## Ralyks

Holy crap True Vault Hunter mode has been hard in BL2. And everyone mostly wants to play the story missions. I'm trying to do all of the side quests and I noticed you can't go back to some later. But man, even at level 40 with a full party I'm still getting my arse whooped.

Also, how do you get to the DLC content?


----------



## UnderTheSign

Just fast travel to the FT point that belongs to the dlc. I usually Google where I have to go first


----------



## Ralyks

UnderTheSign said:


> Just fast travel to the FT point that belongs to the dlc. I usually Google where I have to go first



Ok good. I'm also a sucker for trophies/achievements, and I definitely feel like this is a game I would put the effort into getting the Platinum.

But DAMN, True Vault Hunter is hard. Hate the see Ultimate Vault Hunter mode...


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

Pre sequel was kind of fun. I played through it with my usual gaming group. The characters were pretty good and the whole Aussie-ness of it was enjoyable. But for whatever reason the combat didn't feel as insane as BL2. Seems like there were fewer mobs both in number and in type. And they didn't yell obscenities at you. Half the fun of combat in BL2 was hearing the baddies shout "I WANNA HEAT YOUR BABIES" or "IT'S TIME FOR DIE".


----------



## Murdstone

I've been grinding BL2 lately. OP5 Maya right now mainly with a new Salvador and Zero in TVHM.


----------



## thedonal

Well. My first playthrough ov BL1 done. Still lots to complete here and there... 

A game that generall got better and better as it went on..


----------



## thedonal

Damn- playthrough 2 is tough. And the New You regeneration is expensive!!

Oh- and I bought BL2 pre owned (£2.99!!). I just couldn't not..

Still loving all the Your Mam gags. Plus the references (I spotted the "would you kindly" in BL1 today- nice touch!!).


----------



## Ralyks

Just finished BL2 on TVHM... sadly the closest thing I got to a legendary drop was a Jacks mask skin. Level 50 now, think I'm going to go back and do all the side quests before going to Ultimate Vault Hunter Mode. Was hoping to at least get a legendary shotgun or something...


----------



## Murdstone

Don't worry about it, your weapons become useless very quickly once you start UVHM unless you're getting carried by a Harold or the like.


----------



## Ralyks

I've noticed. UVHM is... holy crap, it's hard. I seriously feel like I won't last long unless I'm running with a full party. I still haven't done a run through conpleting all the side missions or any of the DLC stuff. I had one guy friend me randomly during a playthrough and well usually just drop into each other's games when we're on. But seriously, if anyone wants to run with me, please hit me up on PS4. I haven't been enthralled by a game like this in a long time.


----------



## Murdstone

I'd hit you up but I'm on Xbone. OP6 now. The thing I don't really love about the OPs is having to find the newest version of your weapon just to finish the next level without wanting to kill yourself. I just want to get to OP8 so I can farm and end up keeping the weapon I spent so long getting.


----------



## Ralyks

I've mostly been joining other peoples games, and most of them have been doing the DLC stuff, which has been quite interesting. Much more of a raid feel to them.


----------



## Ralyks

So I grabbed a copy of the GOTY edition of the first Borderlands for dirt cheap. Inter sting to play after being spoiled by the Handsome Collection in remastered glory. I started a Siren. For the heck of it, I started by hosting a public game to see if anyone still plays. Not even 5 minutes into the game, I had a full party join me. So that answers that.

As for BL 2, I started a Siren, but my Assassin is at level 60. Meanwhile, some gifted me some level 72 seraph and legendaries, an Omen shotgun and Bee and Sham shields among them. Sitting in my Vault, waiting for me to cap my character...
Also wish I could score me a Conference Call...


----------



## Daf57

Mostly a tech demo but confirms BL3 in the works

https://80.lv/articles/video-borderlands-3-unreal-engine-4-tech-demo/

https://youtu.be/-cw2gXq83n8


----------



## Ralyks

Even if it's a tech demo, I'm giddy as hell that Borderlands 3 is making progress. THAT is a game I'll take a day off for (y'know, provided its good.)


----------

